# kommt jetzt TIA...?



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2011)

ich glaube es geht jetzt langsam los mit TIA http://www.siemens.de/aktuelles/veranstaltungen/Seiten/20110215_innovationtour.aspx


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Sind nächste Woche in Heilbronn zu einer Vorführung


----------



## klaly (19 Januar 2011)

Zur Frage kommt jet TIA ...?

Wann kommt es, ich möchte es gerne bestellen um es mal zu probieren was es kann. 

Weiß jemand wann es kommt ? 
Oder hat es schon jemand (ausser beta Tester) ?

mfG. klaly


----------



## JesperMP (19 Januar 2011)

Siemens hat ein "Umsteiger"-Angebot angekündigt.
Wenn man ein normalen STEP7 (ohne PRO) hat, und man ein PRO powerpack und ein SUS Vertrag kauft, dann bekommt man beide zum Sonderpreis. Und dann bekommt man v11 automatisch.

Wichtig ist das diese Angebot bis 30 april 2011 gültig ist.
Davon konkludiere ich das v11 nach 30 april kommt.


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich glaube es geht jetzt langsam los mit TIA http://www.siemens.de/aktuelles/veranstaltungen/Seiten/20110215_innovationtour.aspx



Die trauen sich nicht mal nach Berlin und Rostock ist wohl eine Siemens-Hochburg? *ROFL*


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

die zeigen online auch nur die Veranstaltungen weit nördlich des Weißwurstäquators an ROFLMAO:


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die trauen sich nicht mal nach Berlin und Rostock ist wohl eine Siemens-Hochburg? *ROFL*


Ja das wird sicher die größte Party die Rostock seit dem August 1992 erlebt hat.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich jedenfalls für die Alm (heute Schüco-Arena) angemeldet. Da wird zur Zeit nur 2 klassig gespielt und das auch noch schlecht. Hoffe das ist kein schlechtes Zeichen für das Portal


----------



## Jan (19 Januar 2011)

*Ist V11 gleich TIA?*

Ist V11 gleich TIA?


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (19 Januar 2011)

Die Version, die da gezeigt wird, wird nicht die endgültige sein (klar, sonst könnte man sie ja gleich ausliefern).





JesperMP schrieb:


> Davon konkludiere ich das v11 nach 30 april kommt.


Sie haben vor, vorher fertig zu werden (noch im Q1 IIRC). Der genaue Termin könnte sich aber noch verschieben, daher wird wohl noch etwas Luft gelassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (20 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> die zeigen online auch nur die Veranstaltungen weit nördlich des Weißwurstäquators an ROFLMAO:


 
Hallo!

Hier die Termine für uns Bayern:
https://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/bayern/news/Seiten/Default.aspx

Gruß Michael


----------



## centipede (27 Januar 2011)

So wie es momentan aussieht kommt das Portal jetzt doch erst zur Hannover Messe im April.
Läuft halt doch noch nicht so rund wie es soll.


----------



## Blacky70 (27 Januar 2011)

Ui welch Wunder....
Mal im ernst, wisst ihr schon was über die Preise für den Umstieg?? Habe nur SUS für Step 7 Normal ,WINCC und V10.5. Mein Siemens Guru weiß da angeblich noch nix drüber. Würde nur gerne wissen ob sich der Umstieg auf Prof lohnt (rein finanziell). S7 Graph bruch ich eh nicht, daher habe ich kein Prof.


----------



## MCerv (27 Januar 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Ui welch Wunder....
> Mal im ernst, wisst ihr schon was über die Preise für den Umstieg?? Habe nur SUS für Step 7 Normal ,WINCC und V10.5. Mein Siemens Guru weiß da angeblich noch nix drüber. Würde nur gerne wissen ob sich der Umstieg auf Prof lohnt (rein finanziell). S7 Graph bruch ich eh nicht, daher habe ich kein Prof.



In S7-PRO ist neben S7-Graph noch S7-SCL und S7-PLCSIM enthalten. Letzteres nutze ich sehr gern zum testen von neuen FB's und FC's noch bevor ich die Hardware zur Verfügung habe. Funzt auch in Verbindung mit der Runtime von WinCCflex um die Oberfläche zu testen.

V11 gibt's mit S7-PRO und SUS automatisch!


----------



## winnman (27 Januar 2011)

Ich war am Montag in Salzburg auf einer 7nach5 Präsentation.

ging hauptsächlich um V11 / TIA.

Präsentation war wirklich gut.

Zusammenfassung:

Start irgendwann im April oder Mai
1. Schritt: es gibt sehr viel, vor allem für 1200 und die neuen Comfort Panels, grundsätzlich auch für 300 / 400.

Die bestehende "alte" Step7 Schiene wird noch nicht aufgekündigt, es soll möglich sein V11 und V5.5 parallel zu betreiben (vor allem bei Update auf pro).

Kosten für Update so zwischen 500,00 und 1500,00 je nach Ausgangssystem.

Funktionalität wird in Zukunft wahrscheinlich wirklich super werden (zb.: track and drop: du ziehst eine symbolik in den HW-config auf einen Ausgang und die Verknüpfung steht, . . .)

Die Frage ist: für die bestehenden Anlagen ist es noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber für neue wirds interessant, wann stellt man um?????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2011)

Du sprichst soviel Lob aus, was haben die euch auf der Veranstaltung gegeben


----------



## IBFS (27 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> ...., aber für neue wirds interessant, wann stellt man um?????



...in zeitigstens zwei Jahren. Vorher sollte man maximal etwas
Evaluierung betreiben und sich mal ne Test-CPU hinstellen, damit
man nicht den Anschluss verliert und bereit ist, falls ein Kunde
explizit das TIA-V1x will. Ansonsten hat man es als Early Adopter
immer besonders schwer.

Frank


----------



## winnman (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

haben nen 4GB USB Stick bekommen, das hat aber nichts mit meinem Kommentar zu tun. 
Da sind wirklich gute Ansätze drin, wird aber noch etwas dauern bis die so nach und nach alles hin bekommen.
Vor allem das Drag and Drop hat mir imponiert, auch alles andere hat gut ausgesehen.

Stell dir mal folgendes vor: im linken Fenster hast du FUP offen, du erstellst ein Netzwerk. im rechten Fenster hast du die HW config offen (da sind schöne Bilder von den jeweiligen Baugruppen) 
Jetzt fügst du im FUP ein UND ein, und anstatt mühsam E0.0 einzutippen, ziehst du einfach den Eingang von der HW config rein.
Wenn du die HW anschaust, steht dort auch die Symbolik.

oder: du verwendest im WinCC eine Variable die du auch aus der HW dort reinziehst, die notwendige VErbindung der CPU mit der Visu erstellt das System selbst (kannst du aber auch selber herstellen wie bisher)

Wird wirklich interessant.

Hallo IBFS,

da bin ich voll bei dir, drum ??????


----------



## bike (27 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Stell dir mal folgendes vor: im linken Fenster hast du FUP offen, du erstellst ein Netzwerk. im rechten Fenster hast du die HW config offen (da sind schöne Bilder von den jeweiligen Baugruppen)
> Jetzt fügst du im FUP ein UND ein, und anstatt mühsam E0.0 einzutippen, ziehst du einfach den Eingang von der HW config rein.
> Wenn du die HW anschaust, steht dort auch die Symbolik.
> 
> oder: du verwendest im WinCC eine Variable die du auch aus der HW dort reinziehst, die notwendige VErbindung der CPU mit der Visu erstellt das System selbst (kannst du aber auch selber herstellen wie bisher)



Und das geht schneller oder besser?
Bis die Maus auf dem Eingang ist, ist der doch eingegeben. 

Also das mit klicky-bunty ob das die Zukunft ist? 
Das hat bei den Hochsprachentwicklungen nicht funktioniert, warum dann bei PLC? 
WinCC ist bist heute eine einzige große Baustelle.
Man muss schon so groß wie BigS sein, damit man so etwas sich erlauben kann.

Wenn ich an Step7 Ver. 1 denke und dann den Nachfolger ver2.1. 
Damals war auch die Aussage bei Version 1 : Jetzt beginnt die Zukunft.
Bis heute ist der Simatic Manger nicht das, was damals verssprochen wurde. 

Gut ist, dass die Zeit das Ergebnis zeigen wird. 

bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Jetzt fügst du im FUP ein UND ein, und anstatt mühsam E0.0 einzutippen, ziehst du einfach den Eingang von der HW config rein.
> Wenn du die HW anschaust, steht dort auch die Symbolik.


Ich persönlich halte von diesen Drag&Drop beim Programmieren absolut garnichts. 
Ein E0.0 tippe ich in weniger als einer halben Sekunde. Da will ich mal sehen wie da jemand das mit der Maus schneller machen will.
Für den Gelegenheitsprogrammierer mag das toll aussehen, aber wenn man tagtäglich mit dem System programmiert ist der Umgang ein völlig anderer.

Was ich mir wünschen würde:
Quellcodeverwaltung in Klartextdateien und keinen obskuren Datenbanken oder anderer Schrott. Meinetwegen sollen die das auch in XML oder sonstwas packen. Nur muss das mit jedem Programm lesbar sein.
Dann kann man endlich eine Versionsverwaltung für seine Projekte mit freien Tools umsetzen, automatische Programmgenerierung aus Schaltplänen oder CAD-Dateien programmieren, usw. usf.
Das wäre ein Schritt ins 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Jan (27 Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir weitestgehend das Arbeiten mit der Maus im SIMATIC MANAGER abgewöhnt.
Wie Thomas_v2.1 schon geschrieben hat, geht das Tippen schneller als das Hantieren mit der Maus.
Mein ehemaliger "Zellengenosse" meinte schon, dass ich irgendwann die Tastatur kaputt mache.
Aber egal, erstaunlich um wieviel schneller man ist, wenn man fast alles mit der Tastatur macht.
Ich werde mich wohl erstmal mit der Thematik V10 / V11 und TIA auseinandersetzen und mir das in Hannover mal ansehen.
Ich denke, dass ich auch bald in 15 Jahren TIA auf den Tisch bekommen werde.


----------



## The Big B. (27 Januar 2011)

Hier kann man sich ein Video von dem neuen Programmiereditor anschauen:

http://www.industry.siemens.com/top...Documents/MarcomArea/screencasts/start_de.htm

Sieht ja alles ganz schön aus aber ob sich das später auch in der Praxis bewährt wird man ja noch sehen.


----------



## Ralle (27 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Ich war am Montag in Salzburg auf einer 7nach5 Präsentation.
> 
> ging hauptsächlich um V11 / TIA.
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit den 227 anderen Fenstern, die man auch noch offen hat? Mehrere Bausteine nebeneinander ist ja normal, Querverweis, Symbolliste, da möchte ich dich dann sehen, wie du zwischen den Fenstern hin- und herspringst, mit der Maus rumdragst... Vergiß das, das funktioniert nur mit Miniprojekten, 1 E/A-Karte, 3 Bausteinen. Wer das braucht, der kann auch ne LOGO nutzen. Und ich wette, das wird wie bei WinCCFlex, auch wenn Fenster unterschiedliche Aufgaben haben, werden sie alle die gleiche Größe haben müssen, aber nochmals unterteilt sein und auch da alle Fenster gleich (WinCCFlex --> Bilder und Textlisten z.Bsp.) Zum optimalen Arbeiten darf man dann immer die Spacer verschieben. Ich freu mich schon, denn bei Siemens entwicklen sicher ganz gute Leute, aber erprobte Anlagenprogrammierer gehören sicher nicht dazu und das merkt man immer wieder, kein Bezug zur Praxis!


----------



## Tommi (27 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jedenfalls für die Alm (heute Schüco-Arena) angemeldet. Da wird zur Zeit nur 2 klassig gespielt und das auch noch schlecht. Hoffe das ist kein schlechtes Zeichen für das Portal


 
Du musst das anders schreiben, hier wurden die U20-Frauen 
Fußballweltmeister.:s12:

Es ist alles offen für Siemens.

Ich komme auch dahin...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Januar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte von diesen Drag&Drop beim Programmieren absolut garnichts.
> Ein E0.0 tippe ich in weniger als einer halben Sekunde. Da will ich mal sehen wie da jemand das mit der Maus schneller machen will.
> Für den Gelegenheitsprogrammierer mag das toll aussehen, aber wenn man tagtäglich mit dem System programmiert ist der Umgang ein völlig anderer.
> 
> ...



Da kann Ich bei allem nur zustimmen...

Ein bisschen bei VS abschauen wär ja schön (vor allem für den SCL Editor). Aber DragDrop hab Ich beim Programmieren noch nie gebraucht!

Und auch das mit der Versionsverwaltung vermisse Ich immer mehr.

Nur das mit der Codegenerierung geht ja einigermaßen, wir nutzen dafür AWL Files, aber Quellcode in Text oder XML Files wäre ja besser.

Hab mir da auch schon mal das Dateiformat von Step7 10.5 angesehen, scheint aber nicht besser zu werden. Und Ich denke nicht das sich da zu V11 was verbessert hat!


----------



## winnman (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo Ralle,

mit vielen Fenstern hast du recht.
Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage mit 2 Monitoren zu arbeiten (Laptop + TFT) da gehts dann.


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> mit vielen Fenstern hast du recht.
> Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage mit 2 Monitoren zu arbeiten (Laptop + TFT) da gehts dann.



Ob das bei TIA dann auch noch Sinn macht, da ist doch alles in einem Hauptfenster oder irre ich? Und wie wird das bei Service- oder IBN-Einsätzen, da will ich keinen Monitor aufbauen. Also ich weiß noch nicht, ich fürchte Siemens wird uns da Probleme bescheren, die vor Allem mit dem wirklichen Einsatz als Produktivsystem zu tun haben. Das viele Dinge gut oder besser als in V5.5 gelöst werden, davon gehe ich mal aus bei einer völlig neuen Software.


----------



## Verpolt (28 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ob das bei TIA dann auch noch Sinn macht, da ist doch alles in einem Hauptfenster oder irre ich? Und wie wird das bei Service- oder IBN-Einsätzen, da will ich keinen Monitor aufbauen. Also ich weiß noch nicht, ich fürchte Siemens wird uns da Probleme bescheren, die vor Allem mit dem wirklichen Einsatz als Produktivsystem zu tun haben. Das viele Dinge gut oder besser als in V5.5 gelöst werden, davon gehe ich mal aus bei einer völlig neuen Software.



Ich war gestern bei der Vorführung:

2-Monitor Betrieb war nicht schlecht anzusehen. Wenns zur Anlage geht, kann man mit einem Klick auf 1-Monitor umschalten.

Desweiteren lassen sich die Fenster mit verschiedenen Buttons lösen, teilen, nebeneinander usw... arrangieren. Oder mit Spacer (Klingonen  ) verschieben 

Laut "S" wäre eine Auflösung >=1900x1080 ideal.


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei der Vorführung:
> 
> 2-Monitor Betrieb war nicht schlecht anzusehen. Wenns zur Anlage geht, kann man mit einem Klick auf 1-Monitor umschalten.
> 
> ...



Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das bewährt.

PS: Sag mal, bleibt die neue Anordnung auch erhalten beim Neustart?  Jetzt mußte ich doch grinsen, alleine, daß ich so eine Frage stelle, zeigt mein Vertrauen zur den Siemens-Softwareentwicklern. Aua! Na ja, nach den bitteren Erfahrungen mit WinCCFlex ...


----------



## Verpolt (28 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das bewährt.
> 
> PS: Sag mal, bleibt die neue Anordnung auch erhalten beim Neustart?  Jetzt mußte ich doch grinsen, alleine, daß ich so eine Frage stelle zeigt mein Vertrauen zur den Siemens-Softwareentwicklern. Aua!



Leider haben die Promoter die Vorführkiste nicht vorschriftsmäßig abstürzen lassen. (Vielleicht aus diesem Grund (Anordnung)  )

Das ganze "DreckUndTropfDrauf" ist mir eigentlich Wurscht. 

Interresant ist die Lizenzierung:

V5.5 pro --> Upgrade auf V11.  TIA und V5.5 können parallel auf dem gleichen Rechner installiert werden. Die Lizenz ist für BEIDE. 
Parallel öffnen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## winnman (28 Januar 2011)

bei uns haben sie gesagt es kann auch prallel geöffnet werden.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> bei uns haben sie gesagt es kann auch prallel geöffnet werden.



Bei uns gesagt das es nicht geht. Das TIA Portal kann man starten, es braucht die Step7 Lizens erst wenn man die Programmiereditoren oder den HW Manager startet. Solange kann auch Step5.5 laufen. Wenn man die  Editoren wieder schliest, werden auch die Lizensen wieder freigegeben. Selbiges gilt für WinCC. So wurde es uns zumindest gezeigt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2011)

ich habe das irgendwie im gefühl, das wird nichts mit TIA. Das kann nur
heißen das mann zu den alt bewährten Steuerungen zurück greift.

Hier ist eine, mit wirklich Remanenten Speicher ohne Akku oder anderen
schnickschnack, Diagnozierbar bis ins letztes Bit einfach nur mit Brille.
Und wie mann sieht, läuft Sie unter Windows, nur in Taskleiste.







Das Projektierungswerkzeug ist Lizensfrei, sehr Preiswert und bekommt 
mann in jeden Baumarkt.


----------



## sailor (28 Januar 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Ihr habt doch sicher auch Drives integriert in S7. Was issn mit denen? Lt. Siemens ist es noch nix mit TIA <> Starter/Scout.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

Es soll auch nicht wahr sein, dass Siemens wegen dem TIA-Portal an dieser Entwicklung beteiligt war.


----------



## Jan (29 Januar 2011)

*V10 / V11 / TIA - Was ist was?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal etwas über die neuen Programme informiert.
Ich habe meine Infos von der Siemensseite und aus dem Forum.

Allerdings bin ich etwas verwirrt. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was was ist.

Sind V10 und V11 Versionen von TIA?

Ist V10 nur für die S7-1200 und die V11 für S7-1200 / 300 und 400?

Ist TIA der Nachfolger von V11?

Kann mir mal jemand grundsätzlich sagen, was was und für was ist und wie diese "Versionen" zusammenhängen oder auch nicht zusammenhängen?


----------



## IBFS (30 Januar 2011)

TIA ist eigentlich der Überbegriff für die ganze S7-Familie, weil
alles mit allem "irgendwie" aber unter einen Dach zusammenarbeitet.
Den TIA Gedanken erkennst du daran, das du schlusseindlich in einem
ZIP-File ein komplettes Projekt mit allen ProTool, WincC-Flex-, WinCC,
Starter, DRIVE-ES (Antriebstdatensätze) und auch noch die komplette
Vernetzung. Da gibt es im Markt nichts vergleichbares.

Das aktuelle V10 SPx geht nur für die S7-1200. Auch das V11 wird 
im Prinzip zu Anfang auch nur die S7-1200 beinhalten. Erst die V11-PROF.
Version ist dann ein Version die S7-1200,S7-300 bzw. S7-400 deren beider
Nachfolger umfaßt. Daher sollte/muss man schon das "normale STEP7 Prof.
haben (nur S7-300/S7-400) damit man automatisch das V11-(TIA)-Prof.
bekommt. 

Es ist noch wichtig nicht unerwähnt zu lassen, dass das V10-BASIC schon
ein "fast" komplatibles WinCC-FLEX (Stand etwa Flex 2007) inclusive hat,
allerdings mit dem Vorteil, das es gleich "total" integriert ist.

In der V11 wird dann wohl eine Felx 2008 SPx - komplatible Version an Bord
sein, damit amn die "alten" S7-Projekte auch migriren kann.

Wie das immer so bei neuer Software (vgk. ProTool nach Flex) gibt es
nach der Migration kein zurück.

Gruß in die Nacht

Frank


----------



## Jan (30 Januar 2011)

Danke Frank,

das ist genau das, was ich wissen wollte.

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum wir bald STEP 7 Prof. bekommen.
Bin gespannt, wann wir dann V11 bekommen.


----------



## Weschi (30 Januar 2011)

Ja gut , aber das WINCC Flexible und Antriebsdatensätze (z.B. die G120d) im Projekt abgespeichert werden , ist ja nichts neues .
Im Prinzip  werden nur alle Programme in einem zusammgefasst , das man nicht einige Siemens-Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss , oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch ??? 

Schön wäre es ja schon , wenn man auf einen Antrieb klickt , und man hat in einer Sekunde alle Datensätze zur Verfügung , ohne das man auf seinen "Scout" warten musst . 

Oder man zieht eine Variabel auf einem Button in WINCC und diese wird dann direkt verarbeitet ....

Aber ich muss mich meinen Vorgängern auch anschließen , das  Drag and Drop bei Großprojekten nicht praktikabel ist . Für IB´s und Fehlersuche und kleinen Änderungen sieht die Sache schon ein wenig anders aus .....

Nur doppelt bezahlt man  , wenn man S7 nur für die Steuerung benutzt und Umrichter und Visi von anderen Herstellern bezieht . Denn ich glaube nicht das Lenze oder SEW ect.... auf diesen Zug aufspringen werden bzw. das es erwünscht ist diese mit einzubinden......und seien wir doch mal Ehrlich :

Bessere Visualisierungs und Antriebslösungen als Siemensprodukte gibt es ja reichlich . 

Aber zum Glück wird Ver.5.5. ja noch nicht abgekündigt )))


----------



## MCerv (31 Januar 2011)

Weschi schrieb:


> (1) ...Im Prinzip  werden nur alle Programme in einem zusammgefasst , das man nicht einige Siemens-Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss , oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch ??? ...
> 
> (2) ...Schön wäre es ja schon , wenn man auf einen Antrieb klickt , und man hat in einer Sekunde alle Datensätze zur Verfügung , ohne das man auf seinen "Scout" warten musst . ...
> 
> (3)...Oder man zieht eine Variabel auf einem Button in WINCC und diese wird dann direkt verarbeitet. ...



zu (1)
Wo liegt der unterschied zu S7 V5.5 mit SCL, Graph, ... und WinCCflex? Ich starte derzeit auch alles aus einem Programm! Nur keine Antriebstechnik, weil die von Siemens [piep] ist.

zu (2)
ist doch bei Siemens auch direkt integriert, nur ich z. B. nutze das nicht. Das TIA wird auch weiterhin aus einezelnen Programmen bestehen, die bei Bedarf gestartet werden, das Ganze sieht nur vielleicht kompakter aus.

zu (3)
also ich arbeite mit WinCCflex mit ner direkten Variablen/Symbolverknüpfung zu S7

Also wo liegen nochmal die Vorteile?


----------



## IBFS (31 Januar 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Also wo liegen nochmal die Vorteile?



Welche Vorteile wovon???

Das normale V5.5 + Flex + WinCC (normal) + DriveES etc.  ist ja schon 
"ineinander" integriert. Klar sind das getrennte Programme bzw. DLLs.

Bei V10 bzw V11 hat man dann die Visu quasi direkt in der gleichen Oberfläche.
Damit hatte man dann die diversen Drag und Drop - Möglichkeiten.
Ob man das nutzt oder es Sch... findest ist egal.

Entscheidend ist nur, dass aller Querverweise dann auch in der
"benachbarten" Programmteile verweisen.
Das geht schon heute bei FLEX mit Verweisen von Tag in die jeweiligen
FBs und FCs im SPS-Programm.

-

Ich sag nur noch eines zum Schluss, wer mal z.B. mit Rockwell eine 
Visuanbindung machen musste und sich nachher die TAG-Namen
im Rockwell-SPS-Programm geändert oder verschoben haben, der
weiß die "lebende" Synchronisierung der SIEMENS-Software zu schätzen.

Aber ich will hier keinem von einer Selbstkasteiung abhalten 

Manche machen ja auch einen Triathlon bei Eis und Schnee 

Frank


----------



## MCerv (1 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> (1) ...Das normale V5.5 + Flex + WinCC (normal) + DriveES etc.  ist ja schon "ineinander" integriert. Klar sind das getrennte Programme bzw. DLLs. ...
> 
> (2) ...Entscheidend ist nur, dass aller Querverweise dann auch in der
> "benachbarten" Programmteile verweisen. Das geht schon heute bei FLEX mit Verweisen von Tag in die jeweiligen FBs und FCs im SPS-Programm.
> ...



zu (1): In V11 ändert sich doch nur das Aussehen. Wie Du es vermutlich von Deinen eigenen SPS-Programmen kennst, versucht man Funktionen in Teilfunktionen zu gliedern. Im Hintergrund laufen auch bei V11 eigene Prg's und DLL's! Vielleicht ist die Schnittstelle zwischenden Prg's weiter verbessert worden. WinnCCflex ist nach wie vor in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen in V11 erhältlich.

zu (2) Die Rockwell-Software und die nicht übergreifende Symbolik kenne ich und stimme Dir zu, das dieses bei Siemens deutlich besser ist! Aber, das geht auch jetzt schon! Ging auch schon bei ProTool.

Kurz auch andere kochen nur mit Wasser und es bleibt abzuwarten was V11 wirklich an Neurungen bringt.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Symbolik-Verlinkung zwisschen HMI und SPS funktioniert schon bei WinCC Flex.
Ja, nur nicht bei WinCC Flex PC RT. 
Wenn man Symbolisch programmieren will in ein PC RT Projekt muss man Simatic Net zukaufen, obwohl das man es für keine andere Gründen braucht.
Andere Kleinigkeiten funktionieren auch nicht bei PC RT, wie Alarm-S, Report System Error und routing.
Bin gespannt ob es eine Verbesserung wird bei v11.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Andere Kleinigkeiten funktionieren auch nicht .... und routing.


 
Wo du gerade routing ansprichst, das geht bei den kleinen Panel's wie 
OP73 auch nicht, wo ist den da die  "Totally Integratet Automation", 
wenn solche kleinen sachen nicht mal funktionieren.

Ich bin immer noch sehr Skeptisch was den angeht, das alles unter einen
Hut ist. Wahrscheinlich ist es demnächst so, wenn eine Sache abstürzt
ist das ganze Projekt hinüber. Zur Zeit ist ja so, das flex mal abschmiert 
und wenigstens ist das Step 7 Projekt noch ganz. Dann hat mann nicht
ganz soviel Arbeit bei der wiederherstellung.


----------



## Verpolt (1 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wo du gerade routing ansprichst, das geht bei den kleinen Panel's wie
> OP73 auch nicht, wo ist den da die  "Totally Integratet Automation",
> wenn solche kleinen sachen nicht mal funktionieren.



Hat was mit dem Betriebssystem dergleichen zu tun. (Linux)
Frag mal nach S5 in TIA  



> ...zur Zeit ist ja so, das flex mal abschmiert
> und wenigstens ist das Step 7 Projekt noch ganz



Ist bei mir eher umgekehrt. Flex hat fast nie ein Problem. Sepp7 dagegen macht meinen Taskmanager immer den Prozess. 

Aber: Das Projekt ist immer auf dem letzten Speicherstand.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hat was mit dem Betriebssystem dergleichen zu tun. (Linux)
> Frag mal nach S5 in TIA


Es ist ja kein wahren Begründung.
Wenn ein HMI die Daten von ein Netzwerk-Teilnehmer per Routing abfragt, bedeutet as ja "nur" das ein Teil von die Adresse ist das Routing-Nummer die der erste Verbindung in die Reihe zum Ziel-Teilnehmer übergeben wird. Warum da eine Einschränkung geben sollte bei Linux verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hat was mit dem Betriebssystem dergleichen zu tun. (Linux)
> Frag mal nach S5 in TIA


 
ich stimme den Jasper voll zu, das ist nicht mein Problemm wenn es 
nicht geht, Siemens soll das einhalten was Sie versprechen "Totally Integratet Automation" 
und das wenigstens in der S7 Welt. S5 in S7 ist mit da erst mal egal.


----------



## Nordischerjung (1 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Siemens soll das einhalten was Sie versprechen "Totally Integratet Automation"
> und das wenigstens in der S7 Welt.



*ACK* Ich benutzte öffter mal die T-CPU. Damit ich endlich mein Win7 nutzen kann, hab ich mir Sepp7 V5.5 gekauft. Und nu... keine Technology freigegeben :sw9:
Und im TIA noch nicht einmal vorgesehen fürs erste...:evil:


----------



## M-Ott (1 Februar 2011)

Noch ein paar Termine für die TIA Portal Innovation Tour:

10.02.2011: Siemens-Niederlassung Frankfurt 
15.02.2011: Siemens-Niederlassung Mannheim 
17.02.2011: Europäische Akademie Otzenhausen  
22.02.2011: Jakobsberg Hotel- & Golfresort, Boppard 
24.02.2011: Rittal Arena Wetzlar

Die Software, die gezeigt wird, ist laut Siemens noch nicht die endgültige Version.


----------



## knabi (1 Februar 2011)

Trauen die sich wirklich nicht nach Berlin :shock:, das kann ich ja kaum glauben....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## SPS.at (1 Februar 2011)

*Innovationtour in wien*

Hallo Foristen!

Ich habe mir gestern die Präsentation des TIA-Portals V11 angesehen.

Das Beste war das Buffet...

Das Zweitbeste war, dass sich bei Step7 nichts ändert.

Step7 V5.5 wird mindestens 10 Jahre weiter supported da man ja die Endkunden nicht zum Umstieg aufs TIA-Portal zwingen kann. (Originalzitat)

Der größte Haken ist nämlich, dass bestehende Projekte zwar nach TIA migriert werden können, es aber kein zurück mehr gibt. Das bedeutet, einmal in TIA geöffnet kann nur mehr über AWL-Quellen und ähnliche Mittel umständlich zurück portiert werden.

Es wird später ein Safety-Paket in V11 geben aber zum Start im April nicht. Das bedeutet alle Safetyprojekte müssen weiterhin mit Simaticmanager V5.5 bearbeitet werden bis Safety in V11 integriert ist.

Jeder der durch die Mühlen S5 und S7 gegangen ist wird wissen wie unnötig die objektorientierte Programmierung ist. Die Ein-Ausgangsverknüpfung über die Hardwarekonfig kann ja nur ein schlechter Scherz sein aber niemals ein Highlight.

Wie oft verknüpft ihr IO's in einem Programm?

Aber der Trend geht eindeutig in die Richtung Endkunden zu suggerieren, daß für die Programmierung mit bunten Bildern keine hochbezahlten Spezialisten notwendig sind.

Hierfür spricht auch die Präsentation der Siemens PLM Software mit der Anlagensimulationen! kinderleicht sind und Inbetriebnahmezeiten um 75% reduziert werden können.

Schlecht schauts aus für uns - Virtuellen Anlagen in Dragganddrop programmiert gehört die Zukunft!


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Gibt es bei diese Präsentationen den Möglichkeit den Software selber zu probieren ?
Kann man danach frei Fragen stellen ?

Wenn man nur sitzen und hören soll ist es eine reine Zeitverschwendung, ausser den Buffet.


----------



## Verpolt (1 Februar 2011)

Dazwischen gibt es immer Pausen und man darf zu den "Themeninseln" und sich alles angucken, Fragen, ein wenig testen. 



> Kann man danach frei Fragen stellen ?



Ja, auch frei formulierte Fragen

Buffet war echt gut...


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich vorgestellt das man eine halbe Stunde oder so das Software ausprobieren konnte. Von aussen auf die Kisten zu gucken sag mir nichts.


----------



## SPS.at (1 Februar 2011)

*was probieren?*

@jesper
Die Frage wäre was du probieren willst?
Eine halbe Stunde Hardware konfigurieren per drag and drop?

An der Software selbst hat sich nichts geändert.

Ein gutes Feature ist, daß abspeichern auch von unfertigen, das heißt nicht beschalteten Netzwerken möglich ist.
Jeder Spule kann man einen Sprechblasenkommentar hinzufügen?!


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Drag and drop interessiert mich nicht.

Aber wenn man sieht wie das ganze wie WinCC Flex aussieht, habe ich eine schlechtes gefühl über wie die normalen alltagligen arbeit mit die neuen software wird.
Man weis auch nicht voraus um was man fragen soll. Wenn man nur ein bisschen richtig ausprobieren kann, dann kommen die fragen.


----------



## MCerv (2 Februar 2011)

Ich denke die Funktionen und der Leistungsumfang von V11 wird kein Rückschritt sein. Was mir viel mehr Sorgen macht ist die Performance, siehe WinCC flex. Trotz zig Updates konne Siemens nur ein klein wenig mehr Leistung herauskitzeln.


----------



## PhilippGleich (2 Februar 2011)

Also ich bin mit meiner Firma auch bei solch einem Kurs angemeldet.
Bin mal gespannt habe ja auch schon S7 v10.... getesstet.


----------



## M-Ott (2 Februar 2011)

Laut Aussage eines Siemens-Kundenbetreuers sind die Umsteigerkurse unnötig. Das Handling der Software sei sehr intuitiv.


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich verbinde mit TIA eigentlich nur genau eine Hoffnung:
Das diese ganze Versions-Durcheinander weitesgehend aufhört!

Das kann nicht mit dem, das andere nicht damit.

T-Config und Starter ...

WinCC Flex in 3000 unterschiedlichen Service-Packs ohne Möglichkeit mit neuem System auch auf alte Firmware/Runtimes übertragen.

Ich glaube derartige Beispiele kennen wir alle zur genüge.

An die Bedienoberfläche wird man sich gewöhnen, wobei das was man bisher so gesehen hat,
so schlecht nicht ausschaut.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M-Ott (2 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> ...so schlecht nicht ausschaut.


Das ist mir eigentlich egal, wie's ausschaut. Ich hoffe am allermeisten, das etwas an der Performance vom WCCflex-Teil gearbeitet wurde, denn das läuft zur Zeit unter aller Sau. Gleichzeitig hoffe ich, dass das dann nicht zu Lasten des Programm-Editors passiert ist.


----------



## SPS.at (3 Februar 2011)

*Versionsdurcheinander ist prolongiert*

@MSB
Das Versionsdurcheinander wird noch um eine Stufe verschärft da Projekte die einmal mit TIA V11 geöffnet wurden nicht mehr mit dem Simaticmanager geöffnet werden können.
Das bedeutet alle Endkunden die nicht auf TIA wechseln müssen weiter mit Simaticmanager V5.5 betreut werden.

Weiters wurde bei der Innovationtour darauf hingewiesen, dass später die V12, V13 usw parallel auf dem Rechner installiert werden da die TIA-Projekte ebenfalls nicht abwärtskompatibel sind und man so die Möglichkeit hat Endkunden in deren Version zu betreuen.

Das bedeutet ab April hat man zumindest 2 Systeme am Rechner Simaticmanager V5.5 und TIA V11!

grüße
tom


----------



## MCerv (3 Februar 2011)

SPS.at schrieb:


> @MSB
> Das Versionsdurcheinander wird noch um eine Stufe verschärft da Projekte die einmal mit TIA V11 geöffnet wurden nicht mehr mit dem Simaticmanager geöffnet werden können.
> Das bedeutet alle Endkunden die nicht auf TIA wechseln müssen weiter mit Simaticmanager V5.5 betreut werden. ...



Aber das hast Du doch schon heute, wenn Du noch ProTool-Projekte hast! Einmal nach WinnCC felx und Du musst dort bleiben!


----------



## Nordischerjung (3 Februar 2011)

SPS.at schrieb:


> Weiters wurde bei der Innovationtour darauf hingewiesen, dass später die V12, V13 usw parallel auf dem Rechner installiert werden da die TIA-Projekte ebenfalls nicht abwärtskompatibel sind und man so die Möglichkeit hat Endkunden in deren Version zu betreuen.
> 
> Das bedeutet ab April hat man zumindest 2 Systeme am Rechner Simaticmanager V5.5 und TIA V11!


Ist das wirklich so? Hab ich dann später V5.5, V11, V12 etc auf dem Rechner?
Dann möchte ich irgendwann mal ein Baustein von V5.5 kopieren und in V12 einfügen, schon benötige ich 1TB Ram, damit beide Systeme nebeneinander laufen und das alles ohne 64Bit System :TOOL:


----------



## SPS.at (3 Februar 2011)

@Nordischerjung
Das ist sicher so, bis jetzt hatten Kunden mit älteren Simaticmanager Versionen ein Problem.
Damit das nicht mehr passiert gibt es jetzt keine UPdates mehr sondern die Versionen immer parallel.

So war zumindest die Aussage bei der Innovationtour.
Wie das gehandelt wird war nicht zu erfahren.(Verzeichnisstrukturen oder ähnliches)

Übrigens ein 64-Bit System wurde auch angekündigt.
1TB brauchst nicht aber auf dem neuen Field-PG hat das Vorführprojekt schon ziemlich gedauert...


----------



## SPS.at (3 Februar 2011)

@Nordischerjung
Übrigens - Bausteine kopieren ist nicht.
Man muss alte Projekte "migrieren", dazu ist nicht zwingend notwendig, das Simaticmanager V5.5 installiert ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2011)

SPS.at schrieb:


> ....aber auf dem neuen Field-PG hat das Vorführprojekt schon ziemlich gedauert...


 
Und das Kotzt mich schon am meisten an, das die Software nicht Perfomant
ist, es gibt nichts, aber auch garnichts schlimmeres wenn man auf dem
Bildschirm nur die Eieruhr sieht. Das ist für mich schon ein absolutes
KO Kriterium.


----------



## M-Ott (3 Februar 2011)

helmut_von_der_reparatur schrieb:


> und das kotzt mich schon am meisten an, das die software nicht perfomant
> ist, es gibt nichts, aber auch garnichts schlimmeres wenn man auf dem
> bildschirm nur die eieruhr sieht. Das ist für mich schon ein absolutes
> ko kriterium.


*ack* ......


----------



## MCerv (3 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Und das Kotzt mich schon am meisten an, das die Software nicht Perfomant
> ist, es gibt nichts, aber auch garnichts schlimmeres wenn man auf dem
> Bildschirm nur die Eieruhr sieht. Das ist für mich schon ein absolutes
> KO Kriterium.



==> "S" hat bestimmt nen Vertrag mit nem großen Kaffeeproduzenten:sm8:


----------



## Verpolt (3 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Und das Kotzt mich schon am meisten an, das die Software nicht Perfomant
> ist, es gibt nichts, aber auch garnichts schlimmeres wenn man auf dem
> Bildschirm nur die Eieruhr sieht. Das ist für mich schon ein absolutes
> KO Kriterium.



Eieruhr nervt?

Schalt deine Mauszeiger-Optionen auf eine "Sonne oder Dino " bei Auslastung, dann gibts keine Eieruhr mehr


----------



## Nordischerjung (3 Februar 2011)

SPS.at schrieb:


> @Nordischerjung
> Übrigens - Bausteine kopieren ist nicht.
> Man muss alte Projekte "migrieren", dazu ist nicht zwingend notwendig, das Simaticmanager V5.5 installiert ist.


Großes Kino, weil ich vielleicht mal 1 Baustein brauche, muss ich erstmal alle Projekte migrieren.
Was lassen die sich denn noch so einfallen? 
Ich glaube, ich bleibe bei V5.5. Auch wenn ich durch das SUS der Pro 2010 das neue TIA bekommen werde. Naja, ich hab noch Platz im Schrank


----------



## M-Ott (3 Februar 2011)

Spätestens mit V14 wird die Sache interessant:
Man muss ja dann die Programme in allen Varianten (V5.X, V11, V12, V13, V14) vorhalten, man weiß ja nicht was der Kunde haben will. Programmpflege ist dann für alle Varianten nötig, dass heißt, um unnötige Arbeit zu vermeiden, bleibt man am besten gleich bei V5.X.

Bis vor kurzem habe ich noch meinen Kollegen, der bei uns die ifm/CoDeSys Steurungen macht, belächelt, wegen der Inkompatibilität seiner verschiedenen Versionen. Wie's scheint komme ich mit Siemens jetzt in die gleiche Lage.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2011)

Kann man vielleicht die Bausteine als AWL Quelle hin und her kopieren ?


----------



## Nordischerjung (3 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht die Bausteine als AWL Quelle hin und her kopieren ?


Ab V13 gibt es nichts mehr mit Text, da musst du dir deine Wort und Buchstaben per Drag&Drop ins Feld ziehen, Grafik ist angesagt


----------



## M-Ott (3 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht die Bausteine als AWL Quelle hin und her kopieren ?


AWL wird auch in V11 vorhanden sein , sollte also möglich sein.


----------



## daschris (3 Februar 2011)

*...*

Ich persönlich wünsche mir schon lange das ich Flex bzw WinCC parallel installieren kann. Genau da ist es ja schon seit jahren so das ich bei älteren Versionen auf eine VM zurückgreifen muss. Und das handling ist im portal ja scheinbar ein bisschen besser allein schon die viel kleinere Projektgrösse entspannt die Situartion.

Import export von Bausteinen (*.AWL) geht doch jetzt schon hab ich mir auch explizit zeigen lassen.

Ich hab schon einiges gesehen was mir die arbeit deutlich vereinfacht (und zwar nicht nur drag and drop), z.b. der neue SCL editor mit Parameterschnittstelle wie im KOP/FUP/AWL. Endlich ein debugging. Intelli sense. Querverweisliste
Indirektes addressieren in KOP / FUP
Symbolische DBs
Ich freu mich auch auf (das noch eingeschränkte) kopieren von objekten von WinCC nach Flex.
Ich bin sicher wenn wir ihnen 2jahre geben ist die SW auch wirklich soweit das es was wird

daschris


----------



## MCerv (3 Februar 2011)

schön wäre, wenn kein paralleles installieren nötig wäre! WinCC flex ist das beste Antibeispiel. Es kann doch nicht sein, das jedes mal, wenn die Software (WinCC flex) nen Update kriegt, ich gezwungen bin meine Panels mit ner neuen Firmware nachzurüsten! Unzähligen Parallel-Installationen bzw. VM's

*:sm10: NEIN DANKE*! :sm10:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Februar 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> schön wäre, wenn kein paralleles installieren nötig wäre! WinCC flex ist das beste Antibeispiel. Es kann doch nicht sein, das jedes mal, wenn die Software (WinCC flex) nen Update kriegt, ich gezwungen bin meine Panels mit ner neuen Firmware nachzurüsten! Unzähligen Parallel-Installationen bzw. VM's
> 
> *:sm10: NEIN DANKE*! :sm10:



Bei den Panels finde Ich es ja nicht mal so schlimm (da braucht man ja keine neue Lizenz), aber wenn man PC-Runtimes hat ist es ein schöner sch...


----------



## daschris (3 Februar 2011)

Ja schön wäre es schon wenn wir das nicht bräuchten aber das ist doch allgemein im moment das Problem...unabhängig von S. Wir kriegen die neue Version mit neuen Features, wir verwenden die --> d.h. es ist nicht mehr in der alten Version verwendbar (Ham wir auch in MS SW). 
Ich wünsch mir auch diese Möglichkeit: Verwende die neuen Features nicht, also bin ich auch abwärtskompatibel....vielleicht kommt das ja so??? We will see. Ich denke das werden wir in ein paar Wochen sehen wenn 11 kommt und dann mal ein 10.5 Projekt nehmen...noch hab ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben


----------



## IBFS (3 Februar 2011)

Das mit den Versionen 

V11
V12
V13
..
..
V18

ist bei Rockwell RS5000 genauso. Da kann man eine CPU auf V16 lassen oder auf V17 "hochziehen".
Bei Rockwell wird immer bei einer "frischen" CPU die Firmware mit dem erstmaligen Programmdownload 
heruntergespielt.
"Natürlich" gibt es da auch CPU, die erst z.B. V17 verwendet werden können.

Die Kommunikation zwischen verschiedenen CPUs ist nur dann gewährleistet,
wenn alle CPUs den selben Vxx-Stand haben sonst gibt es Beschränkungen.

Bei der Installation von RS5000 kann man wählen, ob nur die aktuelle 
V18 oder auch alle oder bestimmte Vorgängerversionen installiert werden sollen.

Nebenbeibemerkt ist im RS5000 noch gar keine VISU dabei. Und wie lasch
die Tag-Anbindung ist, habe ich in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben.

Also scheint sowass am Markt aktzeptiert (oder hingenommen) zu werden)

Zum Thema SPEED:

Ich habe ein alten M4300 von DELL (2,8 Jahre alt) mit 2 GB - RAM.
Da ist fast nur SIEMENS-Software drauf und nicht jeder beliebige Müll.
Ich habe schon Projekte gemacht, da hatte ich 4 mal FLEX-Adv. gleichzeitig
geöffnet.

Diese ständige Gejammer über die Performance kann ich nur bedingt teilen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2011)

IBFS; schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ständige Gejammer über die Performance kann ich nur bedingt teilen



Frank, 
es kann aber auch daran liegen das du ein so ruhiger und ausgeglichener
Mensch bist und dich durch die Wartezeit einfach nicht aus der Fassung 
bringen lässt.


----------



## Jan (3 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Ab V13 gibt es nichts mehr mit Text, da musst du dir deine Wort und Buchstaben per Drag&Drop ins Feld ziehen, Grafik ist angesagt


 
Und wie soll man dann ein AWL-Projekt aus V12 in V13 migrieren?

Oder kann V13 dann aus jedem AWL-Code KOP/FUP machen?
V5.5 kann das nicht uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Verpolt (4 Februar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Und wie soll man dann ein AWL-Projekt aus V12 in V13 migrieren?
> 
> Oder kann V13 dann aus jedem AWL-Code KOP/FUP machen?
> V5.5 kann das nicht uneingeschränkt.



In V13  wird AWL über Hardcopy eingefügt. KOP/FUP über Paint


----------



## Nordischerjung (4 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> In V13  wird AWL über Hardcopy eingefügt. KOP/FUP über Paint


Oder Screenshot vom Projekt aus V5.5, geht dan auch mit AWL, da im TIA eine OCR Software zur Texterkennung integriert ist


----------



## astranik (4 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> In V13 wird AWL über Hardcopy eingefügt. KOP/FUP über Paint


 
Das is abgefahren, denn kann ich mit nem Grafiktablet KOP/FUP programmieren... ;-)


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2011)

*Back to the roots*

Was mich bei diesem Thema und an TIA irritiert ist die Tatsache, dass offensichtlich der "Programmierer" und das "Programmieren" nicht berücksichtigt wird.

Es ist jetzt schon so schlimm, dass Funktionen nicht fertig ausprogrammiert werden, sondern nur noch fertige Bausteine eingefügt werden.
Dies ist mir in den letzten Monaten aufgefallen.

Da habe ich einmal die Frage:
Ist programmieren wirklich out?
Ist Zukunft so: zusammen basteln von irgendwelchen Bausteinen aus dem Netz, dass die Funktion da ist, aber Bedienergonomier, Fehler oder Abbruchbedingungen nicht relevant sind?

bike


P.S: bin ich wirklich schon zu alt?


----------



## Tommi (4 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ist programmieren wirklich out?
> Ist Zukunft so: zusammen basteln von irgendwelchen Bausteinen aus dem Netz?


 
Im Bereich der kleinen Sicherheitssteuerungen wird vom Marketing
der Hersteller gesagt, daß die "konfigurierbar oder sogar
parametrierbar", also nicht mehr "programmierbar" sind. Damit soll
suggeriert werden, daß "jeder" das kann. 
Nur kann man beim Parametrieren oder Konfigurieren genausoviel
gefährliche Fehler machen wie beim Programmieren.

Ich sehe hier eine gewisse Gefahr.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41175

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MCerv (5 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ... Es ist jetzt schon so schlimm, dass Funktionen nicht fertig ausprogrammiert werden, sondern nur noch fertige Bausteine eingefügt werden. ...
> 
> Da habe ich einmal die Frage:
> Ist programmieren wirklich out?
> Ist Zukunft so: zusammen basteln von irgendwelchen Bausteinen aus dem Netz, dass die Funktion da ist, aber Bedienergonomier, Fehler oder Abbruchbedingungen nicht relevant sind?



Also wichtig ist, das man den Bausteinen vertrauen kann, weiß was diese tun. So dass diese dann einem effektiv nutzen! Willst Du das Rad wirklich immer wieder neu erfinden? Wirtschaftlichkeit = Effizenz, also warum immer wieder Bausteine komplett neu schreiben. Ob man die hier viel geschätzte "OSCAT"-Bibliothek nutzt oder seine Eigene, es geht letztendlich kaum um eine Objekt- und Instanzorientierte Programmierung drumherum. Und nenn mir bitte einen Grund warum ich mir das Leben schwer machen will!



bike schrieb:


> P.S: bin ich wirklich schon zu alt?



Ich hoffe doch nicht! Die Automatisierungstechnik entwickelt sich halt weiter. "Schnell"? Nicht so wirklich, die S7 gibt es jetzt bereit seit über 15 Jahren!


----------



## skorpion37 (17 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Interresant ist die Lizenzierung:
> 
> V5.5 pro --> Upgrade auf V11.  TIA und V5.5 können parallel auf dem gleichen Rechner installiert werden. Die Lizenz ist für BEIDE.
> Parallel öffnen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.



Tja, das hat aber nichts Großzügigkeit zu tun sondern ist leider zwingend erforderlich: Ältere CPUs werden NICHT mit TIA Portal programmierbar sein so dass eine Installation beider Systeme über längere Zeit zwingend erforderlich sein wird!


----------



## datasys (17 Februar 2011)

Stimmt es dass, es in der V11 nur mehr KOP FUP und Struct/SCL geben wir und AWL gestrichen wurde


----------



## winnman (17 Februar 2011)

meines Wissens nach gibt es AWL weite,r Hängt aber von der Version ab


----------



## gerryvel (18 Februar 2011)

wenn es nur noch bunte Bildchen zum "zusammenziehen " gibt, wozu dann  noch AWL?
Wie gesagt: In V13  wird AWL über Hardcopy eingefügt. KOP/FUP über Paint
Es ist ganz einfach, die Maschine nimmt sich selbst in Betrieb. Alles ist schön bunt! In irgend einem Verzeichnis gib es bestimmt mp3 Files, die die die IBN moderieren...*ROFL*
Programmierer, diese teuren eigenwilligen Vögel, nein doch 

Gerry


----------



## gerryvel (18 Februar 2011)

die kommen doch in den Osten, die traun sich:
*8 Orte in der Region Ost*

am 14. 03. nach Dresden, dann schaun 'mer mal

http://events.siemens.com/rd/EditRegistration.aspx

Gerry


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2011)

gerryvel schrieb:


> die kommen doch in den Osten, die traun sich:
> *8 Orte in der Region Ost*
> 
> am 14. 03. nach Dresden, dann schaun 'mer mal
> ...



Hat S jetzt kalte Füße bekommen oder geht dein Link ins Leere?


----------



## gerryvel (18 Februar 2011)

mmm, also noch mal ein Linkversuch:

http://events.siemens.com/rd/Default.aspx?4fedbb84f32831dbd6adadfd7f0f558c-567


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2011)

Diesmal ist dein Name im Link enthalten ;-) (also vielleicht den Beitrag nochmal ändern) und das du dich heute dort angemeldet hast. Wäre es in der Woche mit der Arbeit passend würde ich auch mal vorbeischauen

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Diesmal ist dein Name im Link enthalten ;-) (also vielleicht den Beitrag nochmal ändern) und das du dich heute dort angemeldet hast. Wäre es in der Woche mit der Arbeit passend würde ich auch mal vorbeischauen
> 
> Thomas



klick mal auf anmeldung ändern


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> klick mal auf anmeldung ändern


... das mach ich nicht! Vielleicht kommt er ja mal auf ein(oder mehr) Bier vorbei und nimmts uns dann übel 

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... das mach ich nicht! Vielleicht kommt er ja mal auf ein(oder mehr) Bier vorbei und nimmts uns dann übel
> 
> Thomas



dann geben wir frank einfach als 4L aus


----------



## gerryvel (18 Februar 2011)

ja, das wäre witzig, aber ich würde es doch mitbekommen, da werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Siemens mails überschüttet

aber der Link oben ist jetzt ok.


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2011)

@vl: was machst du am 14.? Kommst du auch vorbei? Wenn ich spätestens 20 Uhr im Auto bin, könnte ich es sogar hinbekommen.

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> @vl: was machst du am 14.?



sicher nicht auf einer S-veranstaltung rumhängen, dafür ist mir meine zeit zu schade


----------



## mrtommyt (23 Februar 2011)

hallo,

hab mich hier mal durch den thread durchgelesen und hab mal ein paar fragen (hoffe nix überlesen zu haben)
-es stand was von den lizensen, dass ich die für v11 als auch für 5.5 nutzen kann. heisst dies um umkehrschluß, dass die hochgerüstete lizens (v12, v13...) auch immer für die 5.5 geht?
- wie sieht es mit der kompatibilität zu cnc (840d) aus?
- für 64bit os freigegeben?

gruß
tommy


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (16 April 2011)

Gestern ist der Systemtest von TIA V11 beendet worden. Die neue Ära  kann demnächst beginnen.

Am SP1 wird natürlich schon gearbeitet: es werden Fehler behoben und es ein-paar Sachen aus Flexible nachgeholt.


----------



## mrtommyt (18 April 2011)

lt. Messeaussage soll es dieses Quartal kommen...aber nur für 32bit...dann soll mit dem kommenden SP (ca. 3Monate später) es 64bit fähig sein...

ist das verar***ung oder was...erst auf altem System installieren und dann den ganzen kram nochmal neu auf einem Aktuellen?

Gruß
tommy


----------



## vollmi (18 April 2011)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> lt. Messeaussage soll es dieses Quartal kommen...aber nur für 32bit...dann soll mit dem kommenden SP (ca. 3Monate später) es 64bit fähig sein...



Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe. Sie haben ja immerhin 10 Jahre lang 64Bit erfolgreich ignoriert.


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (18 April 2011)

Es gab in den 10 Jahren auch keinen Gewinn durch 64-bit Systeme. Beim SP1 sind nur die Treiber notgedrungen 64-bittig (damit es überhaupt läuft), andere Prozesse sind WoW, sprich mit 32bit Adressraum. Läuft dann native aber halt schneller als in einer VM (und die PCI-CPs dürften gehen ).


----------



## GerhardPtl (19 April 2011)

*Hannover Messe*

Hallo an alle,
zum Thema TIA V11 habe ich auf der Hannover Messe ein paar Infos erhalten. Z.B. gibt es NOCH keine Safety Funktionen, ebenfalls ist noch nix
mit Multiprojekten zu haben. 
Ich habe die Bestellung dieser Software bereits unmittelbar nach der Lieferfreigabe ausgelöst und selbst auf Rückfrage nur zur Antwort bekommen, dass es wohl noch Bedenken bei der Auslieferung geben soll.

Aber: alles wird gut, wenn nicht heute dann irgendwann!


----------



## markuscps (20 April 2011)

Ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Fragen zu TIA V11.

Soweit ich weiß ist Step7 und WinCC eingebunden aber ich meine gehört zu haben das die Antriebe nicht dabei sind und erst in zwei Jahren kommen. 
Mit Antrieben meine ich die T-CPUs, ist das richtig?


----------



## Verpolt (20 April 2011)

Hallo,

http://www.siemens.de/industry/auto..._Portal_V11_Geräteübersicht und Migration.pdf


----------



## markuscps (20 April 2011)

Schei*** aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gibt es auch einen Termin wann die T-CPUs auch eingebunden werden? 
Ich hab da etwas von 2 Jahren gehört

Danke


----------



## Verpolt (20 April 2011)

> Gibt es auch einen Termin wann die T-CPUs auch eingebunden werden?



Hihihi......

Laut Siemens in V12 / V13. Dreimal darfst raten, wer da einen Release Termin weiß.......

keine S..


----------



## markuscps (20 April 2011)

Für mich heißt das also, ich kann TIA nur für die einfachsten Maschinen nutzen, wird schwer Maschinen ohne Servo zu finden  oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Wenn ich die S7-300 + HMI mit Servos eines anderen Herstellers nutze könnte ich doch auf TIA umsteigen, sobald ich eine T-CPU nutze nicht.

Da macht es Siemens einem nicht gerade leicht


----------



## IBFS (20 April 2011)

markuscps schrieb:


> Wenn ich die S7-300 + HMI mit Servos eines anderen Herstellers nutze könnte ich doch auf TIA umsteigen, sobald ich eine T-CPU nutze nicht.



Es ist eher selten, dass man die T-CPUs verwendet.
Der normale SINAMICS-Weg geht jetzt schon, weil
ja der Starter Standalone läuft.

Frank


----------



## markuscps (20 April 2011)

Ich finde die T-CPUs sehr praktisch, ich kann meine S7-300 Programme weiterhin verwenden und über die Technologyoption Servos hinzufügen.

Wir haben auch Maschinen mit Servos anderer Hersteller + S7-300, wie würdet ihr auch Siemens Servos umsteigen wenn nicht mit einer T-CPU?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2011)

*Siemens schreibt doch das Wort INTREGIERT groß*

Dann wollen wir mal aufzählen, was in den ersten Versionen nicht
intregiert ist bzw. erst nach den SP1 kommt.

T-CPU's geht nicht
WinAC geht nicht, folglich auch nicht die neuen IPC's 277D
Safty geht nicht
darf gerne erweitert werden!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 April 2011)

Also bei safety wäre Ich nicht sicher! Dachte eigentlich wir hätten das gezeigt bekommen...

Mich regt nur auf: wo bleibt meine CD? Auf der letzen 7nach5 wurde gesagt die auslieferung hätte schon begonnen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2011)

gezeigt haben wir das auch bekommen und hatte auch einiges an
neuen Features, aber er sagte etwas was von SP1.


----------



## daschris (21 April 2011)

Also Folgendes ist soweit ich weiss SP1
Safety
WinCC migration (Flexible geht)
SCL für 1200
OPC UA für WinCC

Die Version danach
T-CPU  
1200 Laden in run
WinCC > 65k tags

Später
Redundanz (wincc)
CFC
Pdiag / proAgent
ODK

Aber alles in allem ist doch schon einiges dabei mit dem man arbeiten kann... mal schaun wie die SW qualität so ist

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Jan (21 April 2011)

*Können die FUs auch integriert werden?*

Ich hatte ganz vergessen auf der Messe zu fragen, ob die FUs auch integriert werden können.

Weis jemand von euch, ob das bei TIA geht?

Ich finde es ganz praktisch, dass ich die FUs im Projekt drin habe und auch das routing möglich ist.


----------



## MauriceS (21 April 2011)

Hi,
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist Starter direkt mit integriert Drive ES jedoch nicht.

Maurice


----------



## tschortscho51 (22 April 2011)

Die Auslieferung TIA V11 hat begonnen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 April 2011)

Woher weißt Du das? Hast Du es schon erhalten?


----------



## netcp (22 April 2011)

Siehe hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...=de&objid=49639088&Datakey=47071380&caller=nl

Frage mich grade:
Geht der Treiber für das ACCON-NetLink-PRO auch für das Portal V11?


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2011)

> *Software Update Service (SUS)*
> 
> *Kunden, die einen bestehenden Software Update Service Vertrag für STEP 7  Professional haben, können ein Upgrade auf STEP 7 Professional V11 im  Rahmen ihres Vertrages erhalten. Bitte wenden Sie sich dazu an Ihren  Siemens Ansprechpartner.*
> 
> Eine automatische Belieferung aller STEP 7 Professional SUS Kunden erfolgt mit Service Pack 1 von STEP 7 Professional V11.


D.h. zu deutsch - nix mit autom. Bezug bei SUS. Also müsste ich 
am nächsten Dienstag explizit zu meinem SIEMENS-Ansprechpartner
gehen.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> D.h. zu deutsch - nix mit autom. Bezug bei SUS. Also müsste ich
> am nächsten Dienstag explizit zu meinem SIEMENS-Ansprechpartner
> gehen.
> 
> Frank


 
Was soll der Käse den, warum liefern die nicht direkt an alle Prof.-SUS Kunden?


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2011)

Man muss halt sparen, wo man kann! 
Und wenn's beim guten Kunden ist, der ja ohnehin seit 3 Jahren sein SUS zahlt, ohne wirklich eine Gegenleistung zu erhalten!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2011)

Ich habe heute unseren Siemens Vertrieb angeschrieben,
habe eine Automatisch erzeugte Mail bekommen das
dieser im Osterurlaub ist, anbei seine Vertretung
dessen Nachnahme mit "Oster...." anfängt, von den 
bekomme ich auch die Antwort das er im Oster-
Urlaub ist. Na toll....!

Ich glaube einfach das der SP1 einfach so unvollständig
ist, das die bei Siemens sich gedacht haben, die
SUS Kunden sind Profis, die brauchen alles und die
Neukunden merken eh nicht, das es *nur* schön bunt
ist und die Hälfte fehlt. 

Ich hab in der 30KW ein Lehrgang bei Beckhoff darauf
freue ich mich wirklich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 April 2011)

netcp schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...=de&objid=49639088&Datakey=47071380&caller=nl
> 
> Frage mich grade:
> Geht der Treiber für das ACCON-NetLink-PRO auch für das Portal V11?



Da wir leider nicht zu den Betatestern der Software gehören, müssen wir auch noch warten. Sobald aber die Software bei uns im Hause ist, werden wir uns natürlich um den ACCON-NetLink-Treiber kümmern.


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich hab in der 30KW ein Lehrgang bei Beckhoff darauf
> freue ich mich wirklich.



Eine TwinCat-Version 3 Schulung, oder????  

Da hilft nicht mal ein Servicepack SPx!

Selten so gelacht!  

Frank


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2011)

Ich hatte auch den Beckhoff-Lehrgang, aber leider keinen Auftrag bisher mit dieser Hard-/Software. Mein Fazit, alle kochen nur mir Wasser und wie immer, man muss die Hardwareklippen umschiffen, alles andere ist zu bewältigen, egal von wem!


----------



## MarkusP (23 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich hab in der 30KW ein Lehrgang bei Beckhoff darauf
> freue ich mich wirklich.


 
Viel Spaß

LG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2011)

Und, hat schon einer das TIA-Portal V11.0? 
Bin mal gespannt, wer der erste ist, der sich meldet und sagt dass er es installiert hat.


----------



## IBFS (26 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und, hat schon einer das TIA-Portal V11.0?
> Bin mal gespannt, wer der erste ist, der sich meldet und sagt dass er es installiert hat.



Du hast das doch :   http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=327750&postcount=125   : schon komplett gelesen!
Ich denke die meisten, von denen, die dachten sie bekämen in den nächsten Tagen das Paket, warten vergeblich.
Ich denke, im muss heute erst mal anrufen.

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2011)

Klar habe ich das gelesen. Aber eventuell hat ja jemand nicht den SUS sondern neu bestellt und deshalb schon die Version vorliegen.


----------



## m.beeken (26 April 2011)

*Lieferfreigabe TIA V11*

Seht mal hier!

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=49639088&Datakey=47071380&caller=nl

Michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2011)

m.beeken schrieb:


> Seht mal hier!
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=49639088&Datakey=47071380&caller=nl
> 
> Michael


 
Guten Morgen Michael,
hast du gut geschlafen? Du meinst doch bestimmt den selben Link
den der "netcp" im Beitrag #124 schon verlinkt hat http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=327699&postcount=124


----------



## IBFS (26 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Klar habe ich das gelesen. Aber eventuell hat ja jemand nicht den SUS sondern neu bestellt und deshalb schon die Version vorliegen.



Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen Vertreter gefragt. Also es ist so wie 
beschrieben, man muss die betreffende SUS-Nummer (das macht bei
Leuten und Firmen Sinn die mehrere Verträge habe) seinem Vertreter
mitteilen. Nur diese wird dann "vorfristig" auf Lieferung V11 gesetzt.

Ich kann das partiell schon verstehen. Man wollte nicht an alle Leute eine
Nicht-64bit Version verteilen, die es dann noch nicht nutzen oder garnicht
auf ihrem neuen rechner istallieren können.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen Vertreter gefragt. Also es ist so wie
> beschrieben, man muss die betreffende SUS-Nummer (das macht bei
> Leuten und Firmen Sinn die mehrere Verträge habe) seinem Vertreter
> mitteilen. Nur diese wird dann "vorfristig" auf Lieferung V11 gesetzt.
> ...


 
Ich kann das nicht verstehen, ich habe z.b. XP. Ich denke mal das sich
das in der Waage halten wird mit XP und Windows 7.
Ob ich es nun brauche oder nicht, ich habe es durch meinen SUS Vertrag
bezahlt, also gehört es auch ausgeliefert "Punkt"


----------



## bastimeister (26 April 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde!



> Zitat von *IBFS*
> 
> 
> _Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen Vertreter gefragt. Also es ist so wie _
> ...


 
Ich verstehe das genausowenig wie Helmut! Denn Leute die Bisher STEP7 V5.5 Prof. genutzt haben und von Siemens angehalten wurden (wie wir auch), doch den SUS abzuschließen (eben wegen TIAPV11) mussten die alte SW (STEP7-V5.5, WinCC-flex.-V2008 SP2, WinCC-V7.0 SP2) doch sowieso auf einem 32Bit-BS istallieren, das ging doch garnicht anders... ODER??

Was hat das mit der Auslieferung also mit 32Bit/64Bit zu tun?? Du kannst das doch Side-by-Side Installieren (mit der Einschränkung das bei WinCC-V11-Prof. dann die RT/Simulation nicht funzt)!


----------



## Perfektionist (26 April 2011)

ich kann da auch nichts verstehen. Auf meinem Rechner ist extra eine Win7/32-Partition aufgesetzt (warum wohl? für V5.5!). Und auf der Win7/64-Partition werkelt auch XP-Mode (warum wohl?).

... möglicher Weise ist es sogar gut, wenn man sich TIA erstmal in der VM reinzieht ...

Mein Chef hat schon den Auftrag, den Vertriebler anzuklingeln, wenn der aus dem Osterurlaub zurück ist. Sein Argument, ich sei doch nur neugierig, konnte ich mit Hinweis darauf, dass der Umstieg im Moment bei uns besonders günstig ist, entkräften: derzeit hab ich bestehende V5.5 Projekte, die nur zu konvertieren wären. Ein Zurück wäre jederzeit möglich, wenn TIA nichts taugte. Anders würde es aussehen bei Neuentwicklungen, wo das Zurück nicht so leicht möglich wäre. Ham wir aber grad nicht.


----------



## bastimeister (26 April 2011)

@Perfektionist
Mit dem XP-Mode musst du allerdings vorsichtig sein, lieber die Finger davon lassen, dort SIMATIC-Zeugs zu installieren 
-> ist von Onkel S. nicht freigegeben... Siemens fehlen wohl auch noch Treiber die Onkel MS noch freigeben muss... daher wohl auch erst ab TIAPV11 SP1 64Bit-fähig...


----------



## Perfektionist (26 April 2011)

bastimeister schrieb:


> ... lieber die Finger davon lassen, dort SIMATIC-Zeugs zu installieren ...


wieso? es funktioniert bislang dort nichts schlechter, als das, was ich unter Win7/32 installiert habe (ausser Protool latürnich! das funktioniert im XP-Mode sogar besser).

Dass ich, wenn was nicht funktioniert, nicht zu Siemens tappen brauch und sagen brauch: "im XP-Mode, da funktioniert was nicht", das ist mir ja auch klar ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen Vertreter gefragt. Also es ist so wie
> beschrieben, man muss die betreffende SUS-Nummer (das macht bei
> Leuten und Firmen Sinn die mehrere Verträge habe) seinem Vertreter
> mitteilen. Nur diese wird dann "vorfristig" auf Lieferung V11 gesetzt.
> ...



Und wann bekommst Du Deine Version? Oder wartest Du freiwillig auf SP1?


----------



## MCerv (26 April 2011)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, spielt ihr mal den Beta-Tester für mich. Ich werde frühestens mit V11 SP1 starten, vielleicht auch erst mit V12. Dann hab ich auch vermutlich einen Laptop mit erforderlichen Performance!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, spielt ihr mal den Beta-Tester für mich. Ich werde frühestens mit V11 SP1 starten, vielleicht auch erst mit V12. Dann hab ich auch vermutlich einen Laptop mit erforderlichen Performance!


 
für dich doch immer Michael


----------



## Perfektionist (26 April 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> ... Dann hab ich auch vermutlich einen Laptop mit erforderlichen Performance!


wenn es danach ginge, sollte ich noch immer mit Protool arbeiten.

PS: aber es kann sein, dass wir V11 zum Anlass nehmen, endlich unseren SUS-Vertrag zu kündigen


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2011)

Wegen die neue Comfort Panels, will ich so früh wie möglich mit WinCC v11 anfängen. Hoffe nur das Siemens nicht die geschichte mit Flex 2004 wiederholt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> für dich doch immer Michael



@Helmut:

du versprichst hier wieder Sachen. Ab wann bist Du denn Betatester? Hat Dir Dein freundlicher Siemens-Vertriebler schon einen Termin nennen können? Oder wartest Du gleich auf die KW30  ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> 
> du versprichst hier wieder Sachen. Ab wann bist Du denn Betatester? Hat Dir Dein freundlicher Siemens-Vertriebler schon einen Termin nennen können? Oder wartest Du gleich auf die KW30  ?



Ich habe dann heute doch noch unseren Vetriebler erreicht und ihn gesagt:
"Jetzt aber fix, ich will das Zeug sofort", drauf sagte er das er sich darum 
kümmern will und sich meldet, diese Antwort ist er mir aber noch schuldig. 

Beta Tester bin ich und Großteil des Forums doch schon lange, WinCCflexibel sei dank.


----------



## Stanzman (26 April 2011)

Lieferfreigabe für Step 7 V11 war am 21.04.2011 oder hab ich mich da verlesen?!
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&nodeid0=30563628〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&subtype=130000&nav0=index&objid=29156492&idx0=&idxSrc0=step%207%20v11


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2011)

@Stanzman
Siehe Eintrag 124 und nachfolgene Einträge.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2011)

Klar steht das da, aber es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass das geschriebene Wort von der Realität eines Besseren belehrt wird.


----------



## IBFS (26 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und wann bekommst Du Deine Version? Oder wartest Du freiwillig auf SP1?



Eine von meinen beiden Lizenzen werde ich abrufen...

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Eine von meinen beiden Lizenzen werde ich abrufen...
> 
> Frank



Da bin ich mal gespannt, bis wann Du das Portal im Hause hast ...


----------



## Stanzman (26 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Klar steht das da, aber es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass das geschriebene Wort von der Realität eines Besseren belehrt wird.



Leider, oder eher gesagt zum Glück muss ich mir darüber noch keine Gedanken machen das die Software Pünktlich ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Ralle (26 April 2011)

Oh, wenn ich das bei Siemens lese, wird mir warm ums Herz. Warum einfach, wenn man es auch kompliziert formulieren kann. Wer verbricht nur diese Art der Formulierung, Anwälte, die nicht wissen von was sie schreiben?
Mein Gott, schickt die Sch... raus, sie wird eh nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren und massenweise Ärger bereiten, da bin ich mir sicher. Siemens kommt mir ohnehin nur noch auf VM's, vorher gibts ne Sicherung, da kann man dann immer wieder mal von vorn beginnen.


----------



## bike (26 April 2011)

Was mich so überrascht ist, dass hier einige so echt heiß auf das Neue sind. 
Ist das nur weil es neu ist?
Oder geht darum der Erste zu sein, der über TIA schimpfen darf?

Noch braucht man TIA nicht, denn alle Funktionen sind mit TIA 10.5 und Step7 und WinCC flex zu programmieren.

Also ich bin froh nicht Erste sein zu müssen, der damit produktiv! zu arbeiten. 
Gespielt haben wir damit, doch das Ergebnis bleibt bei uns. 


bike


----------



## Paule (26 April 2011)

Das kommt ganz sicher erst raus wenn es auf dem Forumstreffen abgesegnet wurde.


----------



## MCerv (26 April 2011)

Das man V11 anfordern muss und V11 SP1 dann automatisch kommt dafür hat BigS seine Gründe. Einer wird vermutlich Geld sparen sein! S spart sich das Porto und die DVD's für die, die es eh nicht sofort nutzen wollen! Nur die wenigsten werden sofort mit V11 starten bzw. Projekte umsetzen, allein schon dem Endkunden zuliebe!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Was mich so überrascht ist, dass hier einige so echt heiß auf das Neue sind.
> Ist das nur weil es neu ist?
> Oder geht darum der Erste zu sein, der über TIA schimpfen darf?
> 
> ...



Ich bin zb deshalb hinterher, weil ich die neuen Comfort Panels brauche und
endlich diese elendigen MP277-8" loswerden möcht, die uns nichts als Ärger 
eingbracht haben. Außerdem möchte ich mich nicht mehr über flexibel ärgern, Siemens
verspricht ja "Hoch und Heilig" das sie sich nicht noch einmal den selben Fehler
wie mit flex erlauben wollen. 
Der neue SCL Editor soll ja um einiges besser werden, den hätte ich gerne.


----------



## bike (26 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich bin zb deshalb hinterher, weil ich die neuen Comfort Panels brauche und
> endlich diese elendigen MP277-8" loswerden möcht, die uns nichts als Ärger
> eingbracht haben.



Denkst du die Panels beheben euer Problem?
Die Dinger habe ich mir angeschaut, schauen nicht schlecht aus, doch das haben wir über die MP damals auch gesagt. 



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich mich nicht mehr über flexibel ärgern, Siemens
> verspricht ja "Hoch und Heilig" das sie sich nicht noch einmal den selben Fehler
> wie mit flex erlauben wollen.
> Der neue SCL Editor soll ja um einiges besser werden, den hätte ich gerne.



Dass du diesen Versprechungen glaubst, überrascht mich doch sehr.
Wenn ich mich an die Versprechen bei WinCC flex erinnere und was daraus wurde bekomme ich leichte Aggressionswallungen.

Ich wollte niemand persönlich angehen, doch ich bin froh nicht der Erste sein zu müssen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2011)

Ja das Problemm wird behoben, die neuen sind aus Aludruckguss und reißen
dann nicht mehr ein. Das hilft uns enorm weiter, kannst du mir glauben.


----------



## bike (26 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja das Problemm wird behoben, die neuen sind aus Aludruckguss und reißen
> dann nicht mehr ein. Das hilft uns enorm weiter, kannst du mir glauben.



Wir haben Edelstahlgehäuse, die reißen nicht, doch haben andere Probleme.
Viel Erfolg mit den neuen Teilen.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (27 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich bin froh nicht Erste sein zu müssen, der damit produktiv! zu arbeiten.


Wir waren zwar auch froh, uns um Flexible drücken zu können, aber das hat die Probleme nur zeitlich verschoben, das Abwarten brachte nicht die sehendlich erwarteten Zusatzfunktionen sondern nur bessere Leistung (Stabilität und Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit). Wir hätten uns damals viel schneller von den Textpanels und deren Nachfolgern (OP aller Art) verabschieden sollen.



bike schrieb:


> Gespielt haben wir damit, doch das Ergebnis bleibt bei uns.


Ihr ward also im auserwählten Kreis der RC-Tester? und habt den letzten RC als Beta gewertet? Klar - dann wird natürlich erst der SP1 zur ersten offiziellen Version.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Mai 2011)

so, wir stehen nun auf der Liste derjenigen, die V11 in der Urversion beziehen mögen. Und mir wurde gesagt, dass wir doch bitte nicht über Fehler dieser Urversion meckern sollen. Der SP sei ja bereits in Arbeit ...

Termin?

Juni, Juli ...

... also mach ich mich mal drauf gefasst, dass sich Flexible wiederholt. Und dass da auch mit SP1 noch nichts wirklich gut werden wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... also mach ich mich mal drauf gefasst, dass sich Flexible wiederholt. Und dass da auch mit SP1 noch nichts wirklich gut werden wird.


 
...wenn das wirklich so werden sollte, kann mann wirklich nur sagen, die
bei S.... sind echt Dämlich*....


*http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Dämlich


----------



## thomass5 (2 Mai 2011)

... vertreibt S das auch als Trail-Version um es sich erstmal anzuschauhen bevor man "etwas" Geld dafür ausgibt? Bei Flex war es damals jedenfalls verfügbar. Das FW-Update für meine Spielzeug-CPU ist ja mittlerweile auch da. Nur ne 24-MB Karte zur einmaligen Benutzung ist mir zu heftig. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt oder auch nicht.

Thomas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 Mai 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... vertreibt S das auch als Trail-Version um es sich erstmal anzuschauhen bevor man "etwas" Geld dafür ausgibt? Bei Flex war es damals jedenfalls verfügbar. Das FW-Update für meine Spielzeug-CPU ist ja mittlerweile auch da. Nur ne 24-MB Karte zur einmaligen Benutzung ist mir zu heftig. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt oder auch nicht.
> 
> Thomas



Einfach eine Online bestellen, Update durchführen und vom 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen! (z.B. bei Conrad: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/197987/SIEMENS-SIMATIC-S7-MEMORY-CARD-24-MB)


----------



## thomass5 (2 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Einfach eine Online bestellen, Update durchführen und vom 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen! (z.B. bei Conrad: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/197987/SIEMENS-SIMATIC-S7-MEMORY-CARD-24-MB)


  ... ist zwar sonst nicht so meine art, aber eigentlich hast du recht.

Thomas

PS: Das scheinen ersmal alle so zu machen. (Lieferbar ab 23.05.) ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Mai 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> .(Lieferbar ab 23.05.) ;-)



Das ist ja der Montag *NACH* dem SPS-Forumstreffen


----------



## thomass5 (2 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Montag *NACH* dem SPS-Forumstreffen


... und der Montag Nach dem 22.5.  

Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Mai 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... vertreibt S das auch als Trail-Version um es sich erstmal anzuschauhen bevor man "etwas" Geld dafür ausgibt?


neue Worte - neuer Sinn? ... und ähnliche Worte, ähnlicher Sinn? Leider wissen Wiki und Google keinen Rat ...

Bei Trial sind sich wohl die meisten einig darüber, dass dies eine Version einer vollwertigen Software ist, deren Nutzung irgendwie eingeschränkt ist.

Bei der Trail-Version könnte es sich um was ähnliches handeln. Im Falle von V11 würde ich darauf tippen, dass es sich um eine nicht ganz voll funktionsfähige Software handelt, die den Weg aufzeigen soll, wo es hingehen wird. Und deren Funktionsumfang noch stark anwachsen soll, wenn sich die entsprechende Marktdurchdringung einstellen sollte.

Eine Trail-Version könnte aber auch eine Version einer umfangreichen Software sein, die auf die wichtigsten funktionalen Bestandteile zusammengestutzt wurde, dennoch uneingeschränkt nutzbar ist und produktives Arbeiten ermöglicht. VMware-Player könnte beispielhaft für eine Software dieser Gattung stehen. In der Großversion steht das Entwerfen einer VM im Vordergrund, die Trail-Version ermöglicht dann halt den Betrieb der VM ohne dass man die Großversion benötigt.

Ja, das wäre doch mal eine Anregung an Siemens: die Trail-Version. Eine Version, die den Betrieb und Wartung der Anlage in den Vordergrund rückt. Was könnte man also weglassen? z.B. den Hardwarekatalog in HWconfig. Schwups hätte man ein vollwertiges Step7, nur dass es den Neuentwurf einer Steuerung nicht zuließe.

Für die armen Studenten kann man ja ein paar Trail-Projekte beilegen. Und oft ist die HW ohnehin schon fertig gebaut (gibt es da Ausbildungsstartersets?).

Hier ist der Weg - wir müssen ihm nur noch folgen.


----------



## thomass5 (2 Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Verschreiber und den nicht perfekten Beitrag von vorhin entschuldigen. Ich meinte natürlich eine Testversion.




Thomas


----------



## DJMetro (2 Mai 2011)

Moin,
mein Siemens Mann hat mir heute folgendes, nicht sehr erfreuliches geschrieben:



> [FONT=&quot]Hallo Herr xxx,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nach unserer neuen TIA-Portal-Software, werden als erstes die seit langem ansteigenden Neubestellungen beliefert,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]um die Lieferzeiten abzubauen und nicht weiter nach hinten verschieben zu müssen.[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Mai 2011)

*ich explodier gleich ...*



> aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nach unserer neuen TIA-Portal-Software, werden als erstes die seit langem ansteigenden Neubestellungen beliefert, [FONT=&quot]um die Lieferzeiten abzubauen und nicht weiter nach hinten verschieben zu müssen.[/FONT]


FiFo? ja, kenn ich auch. Damit kann man nichts begründen, nichts entschuldigen. Anhand des Pufferstandes könnte man jedoch abschätzen, wie lange es noch dauern könnte ...



> [FONT=&quot]Die Kunden mit einem SUS Vertrag zum STEP7 prof. werden dann spätestens mit der der Freigabe vom Service Pack 1 von STEP7 prof. V11 beliefert.[/FONT]


Die brauchen ja V11 nicht, haben ja schon V5.5.



> [FONT=&quot]Ich hoffe, dies ist für Ihre aktuellen Projekte noch nicht von Relevanz.[/FONT]


leider doch.



> [FONT=&quot]Zum Kennenlernen des TIA-Portals lade ich Sie gerne ...[/FONT]


haben wir schon ...



> [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie in die neue Software nur mal "reinschnuppern" möchten, dann würde ich versuchen, evtl. eine Demo-Version zu bekommen.[/FONT]


Ich will nicht spielen, sondern umstellen. Schließlich komm ich an dem Dreck die nächsten zehn Jahre nicht dran vorbei.



> [FONT=&quot]Ansonsten bleibt mir zur Zeit nichts anderes übrig, darum zu bitten, sich in Geduld zu üben.[/FONT]


Danke für das Verständnis ...

gut, diese Mail war ja nicht an mich. aber über so ein Vertrieblergelaber kann ich sowas von drüberkotzen. Dann solln se doch ihre Super-Software irgendwo im stillen Kämmerlein zusammenstricken, kein Riesenbrimborium draus machen sondern das Ding dann präsentieren, wenns fertig ist, und nicht Erwartungen wecken, die dann unerfüllbar bleiben. Glauben diese Deppen etwa, dass ich jahrelang SUS bezahle, um dann mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden vor der Unfähigkeit von Marketingexperten und Luftikusprogrammierern verschont zu werden?

Ich sitz hier rum, hätte im Moment nichts besseres zu tun, als nun endlich diese (Mist?)Software auszupacken, laufende Projekte hierauf zu portieren, eine steinalte 200er mit OP3 zu renovieren, und sitze da, weil ich das versprochene Werkzeug, das schon 1000x präsentiert wurde und von allen Betatestern hoch gelobt wurde, nicht in die Finger bekomm.


----------



## thomass5 (2 Mai 2011)

> Zitat:
> [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie in die neue Software nur mal "reinschnuppern" möchten, dann würde ich versuchen, evtl. eine Demo-Version zu bekommen.[/FONT]
> Ich will nicht spielen, sondern umstellen. Schließlich komm ich an dem Dreck die nächsten zehn Jahre nicht dran vorbei.
> 
> ...




... dann wären doch schon 2 Wochen überbrückt... 

Thomas


----------



## Paule (2 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Montag *NACH* dem SPS-Forumstreffen


Sagte ich ja schon, die warten auf unsere Freigabe. 


> aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nach unserer neuen TIA-Portal-Software, werden als erstes die seit langem ansteigenden Neubestellungen beliefert
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Die Kunden mit einem SUS Vertrag zum STEP7 prof. werden dann spätestens mit der der Freigabe vom Service Pack 1 von STEP7 prof. V11 beliefert.[/FONT]


Solche Methoden kenne ich sonst nur von den Banken wenn sie Neukunden werben.
Die NK bekommen dann einen besseren Zinssatz als die Deppen die schon länger dabei sind. :sb6:


----------



## Boxy (3 Mai 2011)

> aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nach unserer neuen TIA-Portal-Software,  werden als erstes die seit langem ansteigenden Neubestellungen  beliefert, [FONT=&quot]um die Lieferzeiten abzubauen und nicht weiter nach hinten verschieben zu müssen.[/FONT]



Na ja, wie lange braucht Siemens um die paar DVD's drucken zu lassen *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Mai 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Na ja, wie lange braucht Siemens um die paar DVD's drucken zu lassen *ROFL*


ja, da sind wir an DSL16000 angeschlossen und warten auf den Postboten :sc6:


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

> aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nach unserer neuen TIA-Portal-Software, werden als erstes die seit langem ansteigenden Neubestellungen beliefert, um die Lieferzeiten abzubauen und nicht weiter nach hinten verschieben zu müssen.



Ich lach mich schlapp, das hört sich an, als wenn alle Welt sich darum reißt.
Aber ist doch klar, wenn du eine komplett neue Version veröffentlichst, die noch keiner hat, dann muß man erst einmal die ganzen Bestandskunden damit versorgen und das ist doch absolut vorhersehbar. Ich denke, die DVD sind viel zu spät in die Presse, bzw. die Software ist den Kunden zu früh angekündigt bzw. der Start zu oft verschoben worden. Hoffentlich gibt das kein Beta-Tester-Desaster. Ich hab meinen Vertriebler angerufen, mal sehen, wann ich das Ganze bekomme. Mich interessiert vor allem, in wie weit alte Step7-Projekte wirklich komplett auf dem neuen TIA laufen und ob man schon heute bestimmte Dinge nicht mehr tun sollte bzw. an der Software Änderungen vornehmen sollte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2011)

Ich glaube eher, das es daran liegt, das die Auslieferung solange verschoben
wurde, das Sie zu nah am SP1 liegen.


----------



## Züttu (3 Mai 2011)

also ich will euch ja nicht neidisch machen, aber wir haben unser Update auf V11 diese Woche erhalten. Was mich bis jetzt aber nicht nur glücklich stimmte.....

Ich hatte leider noch nicht so viel Zeit darin rum zu stöbern, aber als erstes kann ich sagen das der SCL Editor gut eingebunden wurde. Leider ist mir das ganze Portal auch schon zwei mal abgestürzt, kann natürlich auch daran liegen das ich zu wenig Geduld habe. 

Aufgefallen ist mir auch das ich keine alten Panel zu einem Projekt hinzufügen konnte. 

Für die Migration von alten Projekten muss neben V11 auch eine V5.5 installiert sein, laut Meldung des Migrations-Managers. Ich habs noch nicht getestet, da ich V11 natürlich auf Win7 installiert habe.


----------



## Verpolt (3 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> also ich will euch ja nicht neidisch machen, aber...



:?::evil::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:<--- Die habens schon alle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> > aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nach unserer neuen TIA-Portal-Software,  werden als erstes die seit langem ansteigenden Neubestellungen  beliefert, um die Lieferzeiten abzubauen und nicht weiter nach hinten  verschieben zu müssen.
> 
> 
> Aber ist doch klar, wenn du eine komplett neue Version veröffentlichst, die noch keiner hat, dann muß man erst einmal die ganzen Bestandskunden damit versorgen und das ist doch absolut vorhersehbar. ...



Wieso zuerst die Bestandskunden versorgen? So ein Blödsinn.

Mit Belieferung der Neukunden kommt schließlich zusätzliches 
Geld in die Kasse - während die SUS-Kunden doch so oder so 
bezahlen.


----------



## Züttu (3 Mai 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> :?::evil::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:<--- Die habens schon alle


 
Schon klar, ich bin aber "nur" ein gewöhlicher SUS Kunde. Als ich die Posts hier gelesen habe, dachte ich ich krieg V11 erst nach SP1. Jetzt ists schon da, und die Welt ist nicht besser geworden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Schon klar, ich bin aber "nur" ein gewöhlicher SUS Kunde. Als ich die Posts hier gelesen habe, dachte ich ich krieg V11 erst nach SP1. Jetzt ists schon da, und die Welt ist nicht besser geworden.



Hast du das einfach so bekommen oder hast du deinen Vertrieb angerufen?


----------



## Züttu (3 Mai 2011)

Ich habs einfach so erhalten, musste dafür nichts spezielles unternehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Ich habs einfach so erhalten, musste dafür nichts spezielles unternehmen.



Wie wäre es den mit einen kleinen Bericht, über Handling, Geschwindigkeit,
Intuitives Arbeiten und und und


----------



## Züttu (3 Mai 2011)

ich muss euch leider noch bis donnerstag vertrösten, bin morgen auf IBN. 
Meine ersten Eindrücke sind geteilt, werde am Donnerstag mehr schildern.


----------



## IBN_Christian (3 Mai 2011)

Mich würde interessieren was dein PG für Daten hat und ob alles flüssig läuft.


----------



## Züttu (3 Mai 2011)

ich arbeite schon seit einiger Zeit nur noch auf VM-Ware. Als unterbau habe ich einen Lenovo mit 2,6GHz und 4Gb DDR3 Ram (aber nur 1Gb Ram und 1 Core in der VM). Zur Performance kann ich leider noch nicht so viel sagen, hatte noch zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Züttu (3 Mai 2011)

muss dazu vielleicht noch sagen das ich eine SSD am start habe. ohne ist vernünftiges arbeiten mit mehreren VMs nicht möglich.


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> muss dazu vielleicht noch sagen das ich eine SSD am start habe. ohne ist vernünftiges arbeiten mit mehreren VMs nicht möglich.



??? warum nicht?


----------



## Züttu (3 Mai 2011)

das ist lediglich meine Erfahrung mit meinem Gerät. Beim gleichzeiten Betrieb mehrere Maschinen kommt es ohne SSD zu erheblichen Performance einbussen. Mit SSD kann ich problemlos drei bis vier Maschinen parallel laufen lassen und untereinander wechseln als wären es verschiedenw Fenster.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, das es daran liegt, das die Auslieferung solange verschoben
> wurde, das Sie zu nah am SP1 liegen.


ich glaub, der SP1 lag vom ersten Tag an nah. Und ich denke, dass er noch lange nah liegen bleiben wird.


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (4 Mai 2011)

Ach was, vorher gibt es noch das eine oder andere Update .


----------



## Züttu (5 Mai 2011)

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.....


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.....



Du bist Beta-Tester Nummer 000001, gratuliere!


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du bist Beta-Tester Nummer 000001, gratuliere!



PS: Nimm deinen Laptop und schick ihn zu Siemens, vielleicht finden sie den Fehler, beheben ihn innerhalb von 24 Monaten und geben dir danach den Lappi zurück. Als Dank erhältst du 1 Jahr kostenlose Upgrades zu V11.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.....



So einen Bericht habe ich erwartet, liegt es an deiner VM oder an TIA.


----------



## Züttu (5 Mai 2011)

Danke für die Anteilnahme...

Wo kann ich den Fehler melden, muss ich jedes mal ein Support-Ticket lösen?


----------



## Züttu (5 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> So einen Bericht habe ich erwartet, liegt es an deiner VM oder an TIA.



Liegt an TIA, ich kann den Fehler sogar reproduzieren. Weiss nur leider nicht wo melden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2011)

Es reicht wenn du hier meldest, hier befinden sich die Leute, die es
als erstes wissen müssen, das Siemens schon wieder eine Mistgeburt 
auf den weg gebracht hat. Hier sind die geehrten Kunden. 

Geh mal davon aus das Siemens hier mitliest....@lieber TIA-Programmierer
was denkst du dir eigentlich, glaubst du eurer Kunden sind total bescheuert,
warum ziehst du wieder den selben Mist ab wie bei Flexibel!

Ich glaub ich muss wechseln.....!

@zuttü, jetzt beschreib doch mal den Fehler und die Software!


----------



## Züttu (5 Mai 2011)

Ich wollte einen Baustein (FB) im SCL Editor schreiben, in welchem ich einen Alarm im Alarm-S Verfahren generiere, laut der Hilfe muss dazu neu die EV_ID als c_alarm_s Datentyp definiert werden nicht wie früher als DWORD. Wenn ich das so mache und dann übersetzte stürzt TIA ab. 

Weiter habe ich in der Hilfe gelesen das es neu ein Multiinstanz fähiges Alarm Verfahren gibt, welches NOTIFY (für Warnungen) oder ALARM (für Alarme) heisst, leider ist es mir nicht möglich diese zu implementieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es mit der Geschwindigkeit aus, wie ist das Look and feel, ist die
Software intuitiv...?

Zum Absturz wie laut hast du geschrien und was hast du eingeworfen als es
abgestürzt ist, hast du einen Kollegen oder Frau und Kinder verprügelt, wie
hälst du es überhaupt aus, hast du geweint, brauchst du einen Psychiater....?

Jetzt lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## Züttu (5 Mai 2011)

Ich habe von Siemens erst Step7 V11 erhalten, kann deshalb leider noch nichts zu WinCC sagen. Integriert ist hier nur WinCC basic, und das habe ich mir noch nicht gross angeschaut.

Look & Feel ist ganz auf das alte WinCC abgestimmt, was ich nicht wirklich als Vorteil empfinde. Man hat ständig soviel kleine Fenster (links Projektübersicht, rechts Biblotheken, unten Ausgabe usw.) das Arbeiten auf meinem 14" Notebook Monitor eine Qual ist. Auf dem Grossen im Büro siehts schon anders aus. 

Ich hatte leider noch nicht Zeit alle Editoren zu testen, kann nur sagen das der SCL Editor mir gut gefällt, der ist jetzt auch komplett integriert, man muss nicht mehr über Quellen arbeiten. Die Baustein-Schnittstelle wird bei SCL neu auch grafisch in einer Tabelle erledigt. Der AWL Editor sieht meines erachtens genau gleich aus, einziger Unterschied denn ich feststellen konnte, wenn man eine Klammer öffnet, wird automatisch die End-Klammer zwei Zeilen weiter unten gesetzt.

Im Baustein Ordner kann man neu Unterordner einfügen, was ich sehr praktisch finde, um Programme zu strukturieren. Leider sind die Bautstein-Name immer noch Global und nicht nur auf Ordner bezogen. Das heisst wenn ich pro Anlagenteil einen Ordner mache, kann ich nicht in allen eine Baustein z.B Regler haben, im muss diese nach wie vor Anlagenteil1_Regler taufen usw..

Im Projektbaum auf der linken Seite hat es ganze viele Ordner die ich noch nicht zuordnen kann, so wies aussieht kann man auch die Dokumentation einbinden usw. 

Die Geschwindigkeit ist eher schlecht, Bildwechsel und Autovervollständigung sind für flüssiges Arbeit meiner Ansicht nach zu träge. In SCL werden auch direkt beim schreiben Fehler angezeigt, was aber auch viel zu langsam passiert (meistens bin ich schon auf der nächsten Zeile wenn der Fehler der vorhergehenden Zeile erst erscheint).

Das Feature welches Siemens überall am meisten angepriesen hat, nämlich Drag&Drop verwende ich leider selten, da ich lieber mit der Tastatur arbeite, das finde ich geht in der Regel schneller. Leider kann man bei den tausend Fenstern gar nicht mehr richtig auf der Tastatur arbeiten, oder vielleicht muss ich mir nur wider neue Kurzbefehle einprägen. 

Zu meinem Arbeitsgerät: Lenovo T400, Core2Duo 2,66GHz, 4Gb DDR3, 256Gb  SSD, Win7 64bit. TIA ist aber in VM-Ware installiert unter Win7 32bit mit 1 Core und 1024Mb Ram, was sicher Einfluss auf die Performance hat.


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2011)

Mist, ich hatte ja schon lange lange geunkt, dass die den ganzen Scheiß von Flex komplett übernehmen. Da haben wir nun 2 cm dicke Bildrahmen statt ordentlich Informationen auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## IBFS (5 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Im Baustein Ordner kann man neu Unterordner einfügen, was ich sehr praktisch finde, um Programme zu strukturieren.
> Leider sind die Baustein-Name immer noch Global und nicht nur auf Ordner bezogen. Das heißt wenn ich pro Anlagenteil
> einen Ordner mache, kann ich nicht in allen eine Baustein z.B Regler haben, im muss diese nach wie vor Anlagenteil1_Regler
> taufen usw..



Das kommt davon, dass SIEMENS mit EINER Software verschiedene
SPS-Architekturen programmieren will. Da schleppt man auch Ballast mit.
(Ich sag nur INTEL - GATE 20 auf dem Motherboard - für Insider!)

Aber was glaubt ihr wie groß das Geschrei gewesen wäre, wenn SIEMENS
den totalen Systembruch gemacht hätte, hätte die 12XX/13XX/14XX
Software herausgebracht, die überhaupt nicht kompatibel zu STEP7-V5.5
gewesen wäre. Man kann nicht alles haben. 


Vergleiche RS500 vs. RS5000 - ROCKWELL ---  nene  

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, dass SIEMENS mit EINER Software verschiedene
> SPS-Architekturen programmieren will. Da schleppt man auch Ballast mit.
> (Ich sag nur INTEL - GATE 20 auf dem Motherboard - für Insider!)
> 
> ...


 
Aber jetzt mal Ehrlich, was haben die den jetzt groß verändert, den SCL
Editor. Aber im großen und ganzen sind doch kaum Inovationen zu verzeichnen.
Ja klar Sie haben ein neues Gehäuse rumgebastelt, alles Bunter gemacht, 
aber im Prinzip haben Sie Step 7 V5.5, Flexibel und WinCC in dieses eine
Gehäuse gepresst. Da muß es doch möglich sein, das Sie es ans laufen 
bekommen.

Du hackst ja gerne auf Beckhoff rum das die ihre V3 noch nicht rausgebracht
haben, die sind aber so ehrlich und stehen dazu das es noch nicht rund läuft.
Bei Siemens wird den Kunden mal wieder eine halbfertige Software zugemutet.


----------



## JesperMP (6 Mai 2011)

Ernstgemeinte Fragen:

Wie funktioniert der Symbolanbindung in der SCL Editor ?

Wie funktioniert die Fehlererkennung, und dazugehörige Hinweise in der SCL Editor ? (Bei v5.5 wird meistens gemeldet das es gibt irgendein Problem bei den Syntax, aber selten ein genauer Erklärung wo es blokiert).

Wie funktioniert die Automatic Code Completion in der SCL Editor ? (wenn es gibt).


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Fragen:
> 
> Wie funktioniert der Symbolanbindung in der SCL Editor ?
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir die Fragen liebend gerne beantworten ... aber mein Postbote hatte noch nichts passendes für mich. 

Frank


----------



## Schibi (8 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob das neue PLCSIM im TIA auch eine 1200er CPU simmulieren kann?


----------



## datasys (8 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Allem Anschein nach bekommen wir wieder einen neues System das nur bedingt fertiggestellt wurde.
Verstehe auch nicht ganz wie man sich so vor 64 Bit drücken kann aber gut. 
Habe leider die V11 auch noch nicht aber was ihr so schreibt verheißt diese Version e nichts gutes.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch braucht man bei der V11 immer noch einen 27" Bildschirm oder ist die Aufteilung besser geworden. 
Denn ich muss sagen bei der V10.5 war dies schrecklich.
Und mein Siemensvertreter hat mir gesagt das wir nicht die ersten waren die dies festellen mussten.


----------



## Züttu (9 Mai 2011)

Schibi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand ob das neue PLCSIM im TIA auch eine 1200er CPU simmulieren kann?




Ich habe heut morgen kurz ein kleines Test-Projekt mit einer 1200 erzeugt, die Simulations-Schaltfläche (welche das alt-bekannte PLCSIM startet) konnte nicht gedrückt werden, sobald ich die 1200 gegen eine 312 ausgetauscht habe hats dann geklappt. Ich weiss aber nicht ob für die 1200 vielleicht noch zusatzpackete installiert werden müssen, da ich noch nie mit einer gearbeitet habe. 

Ebenfalls ist mir aufgefallen das ich neue Bausteine auf der 1200er nur mit KOP oder FUP erstellen kann, ich dachte aber es wurde in der Promo auch AWL und sogar SCL versprochen. Das kann natürlich auch an fehlenden Packeten liegen.


----------



## Schibi (9 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Ich habe heut morgen kurz ein kleines Test-Projekt mit einer 1200 erzeugt, die Simulations-Schaltfläche (welche das alt-bekannte PLCSIM startet) konnte nicht gedrückt werden, sobald ich die 1200 gegen eine 312 ausgetauscht habe hats dann geklappt. Ich weiss aber nicht ob für die 1200 vielleicht noch zusatzpackete installiert werden müssen, da ich noch nie mit einer gearbeitet habe.



Damit wird die 1200er für mich völlig unbrauchbar. Ich fahre ungern auf die Baustelle ohne vorher die anlage simuliert zu haben.


----------



## Züttu (9 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Fragen:
> 
> Wie funktioniert der Symbolanbindung in der SCL Editor ?
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht genau was du mit Symbolanbindung meinst, aber wenn ich M1.0 in der Symboltabelle ein Symbol zuweise kann ich im SCL Editor dieses auch verwenden, sogar die Autovervollständigung zeigt mir diese Symbole (inkl. Datentyp) in einer Tabelle an. Nach dem Einfügen mittels TAB-Taste wird das Symbol in Gänsefüsschen gesetzt z.B "Start_Motor".

Die Fehlererkennung wurde meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich verbessert, neu ist das Symbole oder Befehle die der Compiler nicht kennt werden gleich nach dem Schreiben rot, (mit einer kleinen, aber sehr lästigen Zeitverzögerung) ebenso wenn du vergisst einen Befehl mit ; abzuschliessen. 

Wenn beim Compilieren Fehler auftreten ist die markierung immer noch gleich wie bei V5.5, und per Doppelklick kann in die Zeile gesprungen werden. 

Mit Automatic Code Completion meinst du wahrscheinlich die Autovervollständigung welche ich oben bereits beschrieben habe. Diese Funktioniert nicht nur bei Symbolen, sondern auch bei Befehlen. z.B wenn ich einen I tippe, kommt sofort (na ja, ein wenig verzögert) die Auswahlliste mit allen Symbolen die mit I beginnen und auch die Befehle wie IF.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2011)

Schibi schrieb:


> Damit wird die 1200er für mich völlig unbrauchbar. Ich fahre ungern auf die Baustelle ohne vorher die anlage simuliert zu haben.


 
na ja, die 1200er ist ja nicht unbrauchbar, nur weil Sie nicht auf dem Rechner
simulieren lässt.
Diese Steuerung ist eigentlich auch viel mehr für kleine Serienmaschinen geeignet.
Arbeitest du in Projektgeschäften, dh. jede Maschine oder Anlage ist Spezifisch,
ist es aus Wirtschaftlicher und auch Technischer Sicht besser auf eine Steuerung der
300er bzw. 400er Klasse zu zugreifen.

PS. ich habe noch nie meine Maschine mit dem Simulator vorher getestet,
irgendwie habe ich das immer so hinbekommen. Den Simulator brauche ich
mal um irgendwelche Dinge zu testen, wenn ich zb. einen Baustein schreibe
der ein wenig in sich komplexer ist.


----------



## Züttu (9 Mai 2011)

Schibi schrieb:


> Damit wird die 1200er für mich völlig unbrauchbar. Ich fahre ungern auf die Baustelle ohne vorher die anlage simuliert zu haben.



Da verstehe ich dich absolut, würde ich auch nicht tun. Wenn ich nochmal eine Neuinstallation von V11 mache werde ich überprüfen ob für die 1200er Serie andere Optionen oder Zusätze angewählt werden können.


----------



## Blacky70 (9 Mai 2011)

So ich hab meine Update Version auch heute in der Post gehabt. Noch nicht installiert, wollte vorher mal fragen ob V5.5 & Flex2008 dann nach dem Update noch vorhanden sind (parallel) oder ob ich nur noch V11 habe. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der es schon installiert hat eine Antwort geben.

Danke


----------



## Züttu (9 Mai 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> So ich hab meine Update Version auch heute in der Post gehabt. Noch nicht installiert, wollte vorher mal fragen ob V5.5 & Flex2008 dann nach dem Update noch vorhanden sind (parallel) oder ob ich nur noch V11 habe. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der es schon installiert hat eine Antwort geben.
> 
> Danke



Ich habe meine V11 auf Win7 32bit installiert und da geht V5.5 naturgemäss leider nicht, aber laut Siemens sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## vollmi (9 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Ich habe meine V11 auf Win7 32bit installiert und da geht V5.5 naturgemäss leider nicht, aber laut Siemens sollte das funktionieren.



Wieso sollte V5.5 unter Win7 32Bit nicht gehen?


----------



## Züttu (9 Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte V5.5 unter Win7 32Bit nicht gehen?



Ich hab das gerad noch nachgelesen, scheint als liege ich da falsch. Sorry für diese Falsch-Meldung.

Ich hab mir eine VM mit Win7 32bit aufgesetzt, V11 läuft, V5.5 habe ich nicht probiert, da ich das auf einer andern VM am laufen habe.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> ... ich dachte aber es wurde in der Promo auch AWL und sogar SCL versprochen.


dachte ich auch. weil die Vorzüge der V11 so in einem Atemzug genannt wurden. Aber dass die AWL/SCL-Unterstützung nicht die 1200er betreffen würde, war wohl nicht so groß geschrieben. Wobei ich dachte, AWL bekommt die kleine nicht, weil die 200er ja einen fremden AWL-Dialekt hatte. Und ich hoffte, es würde SCL für die kleine kommen, damit auch endlich eine textbasierte Sprache durchgängig verfügbar würde.

schöner Käse: da muss ich dann auf der 1200er mit KOP/FUP rummurxen (Tschuldigung, liebe KOP/FUP-Gemeinde), und hab nur auf der 300er/400er Hoffnung, mit den innovierten CPUs endlich das AWL zugunsten SCL von Bord werfen zu können.

Ich bete ja, dass SCL direkt in den Maschinencode der Steuerung übersetzt wird. Aber die Wirklichkeit wird ja wahrscheinlich wieder SCL-MC5-Compiler heissen ...


----------



## vierlagig (9 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich bete ja, dass SCL direkt in den Maschinencode der Steuerung übersetzt wird. Aber die Wirklichkeit wird ja wahrscheinlich wieder SCL-MC5-Compiler heissen ...



war in der alten version ja relativ einfach heraus zu finden aber offs. hat man ja das quellenhandling ersetzt, so dass man sich andere tricks bemühen muß ... gehe zu compilierten code, gehe nicht über quelle - also rinn in die hardware, raus aus der hardware ... raus am besten mit ner alten version


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich bete ja, dass SCL direkt in den Maschinencode der Steuerung übersetzt wird. Aber die Wirklichkeit wird ja wahrscheinlich wieder SCL-MC5-Compiler heissen ...



Zu uns hieß es bei den 300/400ern bleibts beim compilieren zu MC7 Code. Bei den 1200ern und den Nachfolgern für die 300/400er Serie soll's Maschinencode werden!


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Zu uns hieß es bei den 300/400ern bleibts beim compilieren zu MC7 Code. Bei den 1200ern und den Nachfolgern für die 300/400er Serie soll's Maschinencode werden!


na, wenigstens ein kleiner Lichtblick am Horizont. Tja, mal schaun, ob ich so alt werde, dass das auch wahr wird. so 2022 und V13 SP17 ...


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> na, wenigstens ein kleiner Lichtblick am Horizont. Tja, mal schaun, ob ich so alt werde, dass das auch wahr wird. so 2022 und V13 SP17 ...



Wo ist das der Lichtblick, ich kann an dem 1200-Mist nichts Gutes finden, der Preis vielleicht noch, aber ne, nicht mal der.

PS: Und was hast du gegen AWL, das wird dir doch nicht zu schwer sein?


----------



## Andy79 (9 Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiß bekommt die 1200 mit dem SP2 die SCL Unterstützung. So hat man es uns zumindest kürzlich auf einem Seminar mitgeteilt. 
SP1 soll Juni kommen und zum Herbst das SP2.

Gruß Andy


----------



## datasys (9 Mai 2011)

Andy79 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß bekommt die 1200 mit dem SP2 die SCL Unterstützung. So hat man es uns zumindest kürzlich auf einem Seminar mitgeteilt.
> SP1 soll Juni kommen und zum Herbst das SP2.
> 
> Gruß Andy



Alleine wenn das stimmt zeugt dies schon an der gewissenhaften Fertigstellung dieser Software oder? 
Aber na ja gut spielen wir halt alle mitsammen mal wieder Betatester.
2 SP in einem Jahr Respekt (na ja mit Software eigentlich 3) wenn das richtig ist das schafft nichtmal Microsoft (aber e S... auch nicht) aber ankündigen kann man ja vieles.
Aber ne Anregung für V12 vieleicht sollte mann einen Office Version und E Plan auch noch mitreinstopfen.
Braucht man auch nicht in einem Programierprogramm aber alles gut was drinn ist oder nicht??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wo ist das der Lichtblick, ich kann an dem 1200-Mist nichts Gutes finden, der Preis vielleicht noch, aber ne, nicht mal der.
> 
> PS: Und was hast du gegen AWL, das wird dir doch nicht zu schwer sein?



Ich verbaue Sie zwar nicht, aber die 200er bzw 1200er wird oft unterschätzt.
Einige machen da die wildesten Dinge mit, ich glaube wenn die von Siemens 
die mit in das normale Step 7 für die 300er bzw 400er unterbracht hätten,
würde die kleine eine ernsthafte Konkurenz für die großen Brüder, wie 312
bis 314. Ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum Siemens diese kleine zum
Krüppel gemacht hat und ihr ein Bein abgesägt hat.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Und was hast du gegen AWL, das wird dir doch nicht zu schwer sein?


mir nicht. allerdings ist AWL-Code, selbst wenn man (ich!) ihn selbst verbrochen hat, nicht so leicht lesbar, wie SCL.

aber insofern: ich hab nichts gegen AWL. aber ich hab Argumente für SCL.

... und das Beste kommt noch: ich hab einen 90%-Kunden, der hat noch ein SCL-Verbot in seinen Liefervorschriften. Aber das kann der sich auf Dauer irgendwo hinschmieren. So wie sein TP-Verbot. und ich glaub, mit AWL verstoße ich auch schon lange gegen die Vorschriften.

ich kann nur sagen: so wird die Welt wieder rund: wenn Programmierer Programmierer (oder meinetwegen: Softwareentwickler) sind und bleiben, und nicht jeder, der meint, ein Programm malen zu können, sich dann Programmierer nennt. Heutige Programme (meine jedenfalls) sind schlicht zu komplex, als dass man sie erfolgreich in KOP/FUP darstellen könnte. Das mag noch gegangen sein, als eine SPS einen Schrank mit Klappertechnik abbildete. Aber das, was ich schreibe, kann kein Mensch mehr in Hardware verdrahten. Also brauchen Menschen, die das in Hardware verstehen könnten, nicht mehr als Software zu verstehen. Und wer den nötigen Verstand mitbringt, kann ohne jede Vorbildung SCL leicht verstehen. Leichter als AWL, KOP oder FUP. Umgekehrt ists übrigens so, dass ich einen Schrank voller Klappertechnik nicht in der Lage bin, zu verstehen. Obwohl ich weiß, was ein Relais ist. Das Maximum wäre, festzustellen, ob irgendein Kontakt nicht geschlossen wäre, obwohl das Relais angezogen hat. Oder eine Zeit anzupassen. Aber einen Ablauf, der da verdrahtet wäre, zu ändern, wäre ich nie (naja: kaum) in der Lage.

ich hab nichts gegen AWL. Aber die Zeit ist mehr als reif für SCL. und das Durchgangig! von der 1200er bis zur 7999.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...würde die kleine eine ernsthafte Konkurenz für die großen Brüder, wie 312 bis 314. Ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum Siemens diese kleine zum Krüppel gemacht hat und ihr ein Bein abgesägt hat.


Das sehe ich anders: die 200er entstand zu einer Zeit, als man etwas flexiblere Treppenhauslichtautomaten brauchte. Heute heissen die Logo, damals gab es sowas in der Klasse nicht. Aber man brauchte einen Nachfolger für die 90U. Warum man aber diesen verboten Weg ging, da eine ganz eigene Steuerung neu zu kreieren wird mir persönlich für immer verborgen bleiben. ich kann nur mutmaßen, dass Siemens aus marketingstrategischen Gründen ("Wir sind innovativ") etwas vorab auf den Markt geworfen hat, was die Lücke bis zur entgültigen Einführung der wahren siebener-Reihe schließen sollte. Somit ist die 90U-Klasse zweimal entstanden: einmal als 200er, dann nochmal als 312er.

ich würde die 200er nicht unterschätzen - wir haben sie für Serienmaschinen (Kleinstmaschinen) im Einsatz. Aber da dann mal ne Zusatzfunktion reinproggen - das ist halt schlicht ne Qual. Vor allem dann, wenn man 300er gewohnt ist. Oder jemand kommt und sagt: ja, das ist ganz toll, das Maschinchen mit der 312IFM. aber das geht doch mit der 314 viel billiger. Das sind dann die Momente, wo man diesen Scheissdreck dann kleinredet. Scheissdreck deshalb, weil man das 300er Programm halt umschreiben muss.

Die Entwicklung zu TIA sehe ich nun so: vieles, was man seither sowohl mit 200er wie auch den leistungsschwachen 300ern erledigen konnte, wird nun auf der 1200er gelöst werden. Die 300er-Klasse ist nun gewachsen, löst sich von der seitherigen 300er und nimmt nun von der Rechenkraft her die Stellung der 400er ein. Selbst die Zahl der IO-Punkte kann ähnliche Werte wie bei der 400er annehmen, wenn man dezentrale Peripherie dazunimmt. Um das zu belegen, möchte ich auf die innovierte 315 hinweisen, die nun preiswert die Rechenkraft der 318 (der verkappten 400er im 300er Gewand) zu Verfügung stellt. Und die 319er, die die alte S7-Welt um Größenordnung schlägt (naja, sei es mal etwa Faktor 10). Was sich aktuell bei der 400er tut, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, da das Teil ja eher für den Anlagenbau oder Großmaschinenbau in Frage kommt, was nicht meine Welt ist. Aber ich denke mal, auch da wird der Trend in Richtung erweiterung der IO-Punkte und mehr Rechenkraft gehen.


----------



## vollmi (10 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Softwareentwickler) sind und bleiben, und nicht jeder, der meint, ein Programm malen zu können, sich dann Programmierer nennt. Heutige Programme (meine jedenfalls) sind schlicht zu komplex, als dass man sie erfolgreich in KOP/FUP darstellen könnte.



Naja das was Siemens als FUP bezeichnet ist ja nicht wirklich das was die meisten unter FUP verstehen. 
Ich verstehe unter FUP z.B. sowas.






Und das ist nun in SCL ja auch nicht soo viel übersichtlicher darzustellen.

In Siemens FUP wär dieselbe Seite vermutlich 20 Bildschirme lang.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (10 Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Naja das was Siemens als FUP bezeichnet ist ja nicht wirklich das was die meisten unter FUP verstehen.
> Ich verstehe unter FUP z.B. sowas.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht so etwas wie CFC bei Siemens?
Wirkt wie malen nach Zahlen! 
Bei Prozessen und Reglern mag das i.O. sein, im Sondermaschinenbau möchte ich das nicht einsetzen.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

Vollmi, was du im Bild dargestellt hast, ist wie CFC bei Siemens.
Wenn ich es verstehe gibts CFC erst bei PCS7.

Oh, Ralle war schneller.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Mai 2011)

@Ralle:
Das IST "Malen nach Zahlen" - es fehlen nur die Angaben, welche Felder mit welcher Farbe angemalt werden (sollen).

@Vollmi:
Sorry - aber so ein Programm (auch wenn es vielleicht ganz einfach ist) möchte ich als Ablauf in der Praxis nicht supporten müssen. Aber vielleicht bin ich dafür auch schon zu alt - nichts für ungut ...


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

PCS7 und andere Processanlagensteuerungen gehören zu eine andere Klasse als die üblige Maschinensteuerungen oder Kleinanlagen womit wir meckern.
Wenn ein Processanlage tausender Regelkreise hat, dann braucht man so ein Werkzeug wie CFC.
Ob TIA Portal auch bis PCS7 reichen sollen, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... die 200er entstand zu einer Zeit, als man etwas flexiblere Treppenhauslichtautomaten brauchte. Heute heissen die Logo, damals gab es sowas in der Klasse nicht. Aber man brauchte einen Nachfolger für die 90U. Warum man aber diesen verboten Weg ging, da eine ganz eigene Steuerung neu zu kreieren wird mir persönlich für immer verborgen bleiben. ...



Hallo,

mitte der 90er-Jahre hat Siemens die SPS-Sparte von Texas 
Instruments übernommen. Die 200er wurden zumindest anfänglich 
von TI entwickelt (deshalb auch nur KOP) und irgendwann hat
Siemens A&D das Projekt geerbt. 

Hier noch eine offizielle Hinterlassenschaft:

http://www.ti.com/sc/docs/products/proglgc/plc.htm


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> mitte der 90er-Jahre hat Siemens die SPS-Sparte von Texas Instruments übernommen.


um Himmels Willen: warum und wofür? letztlich dafür, dass das Ding nun endlich am Ende der Sackgasse gelandet ist. Wollte man TI aus dem Weg haben? Oder bildete man sich ein, eine echte S7 nie so billig machen zu dürfen, wie eine Kleinststeuerung? Warum nur hat man auf diesen Mist einen S7-Aufkleber drauf gemacht? Das Ding hätte doch genauso Simatic Minicontrol oder sonstwie heissen können. Dann wäre doch klar gewesen, dass es sich hierbei um eine komplett unabhängige Produktlinie, so wie heute dem Logo!, handeln würde.

Nungut - nu zerfällt die 200er ja endlich. In meinen Augen treten Logo! und 1200er das Erbe an. Wobei Logo! (bzw. auch EASY) wohl die Kleinstanwendungen schon längst an sich gerissen haben, also nur noch die etwas komplexeren Sachen nun zur 1200er rüberwandern.

Die Sprachen der 200er waren übrigens AWL, KOP und FUP. Ob zu Anfang davon nur KOP realisiert war, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> um Himmels Willen: warum und wofür? letztlich dafür, dass das Ding nun endlich am Ende der Sackgasse gelandet ist. Wollte man TI aus dem Weg haben? Oder bildete man sich ein, eine echte S7 nie so billig machen zu dürfen, wie eine Kleinststeuerung? ...



Hier darf wild spekuliert werden. Aber nachdem technische 
und betriebswirtschaftliche Gründe für eine inkompatible 
Parallelentwicklung eher ausfallen, tippe ich auf Politik.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Die Sprachen der 200er waren übrigens AWL, KOP und FUP. Ob zu Anfang davon nur KOP realisiert war, weiss ich nicht.



OK, aber lange Zeit gab es da nur AWL und KOP.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Steuerungskomzepten hat bei Siemens 
Methode, nicht ein Gerät kann direkt mit den anderen Verheiratet werden.
Alles ist unterschiedlich, was gibt es da alle:

Simatic 300; 400
Simatic 1200
Logo
Sinumerik
MSS
Simotion
und was einen da noch so alles einfallen könnte, was bei der einen
Steuerungsfamilie funktioniert, muss nicht in gleicher form in die andere
portiert werden, neh da wird irgendwie etwas neues erfunden.

Wenn du jetzt z.b. eine Microbox hast, die vom Umfang SPS, Sicherheits-
technik, NC oder einfach Motionfunktionen auf einer Plattform könnte, 
geht das irgendwie nicht (ausnahme Sicherheitstechnik, seit neusten,
aber nicht sichere Bewegung).

So musst du unter umständen für eine Maschine unterschiedliche Plattformen
einbauen, über einen Bus Verheiraten und natürlich später Supporten.

Wenn ich mir z.b. Beckhoff anschaue, da kaufst du dir deinen PC, je 
nach Leistungsanforderung und Installierst die gewünschte Software
drauf. So könnte mann sich einen PC für die unterschiedlichsten Aufgaben
ans Lager legen. So etwas nenne ich TIA.


----------



## vollmi (10 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht so etwas wie CFC bei Siemens?
> Wirkt wie malen nach Zahlen!
> Bei Prozessen und Reglern mag das i.O. sein, im Sondermaschinenbau möchte ich das nicht einsetzen.



Das CFC von Siemens kenn ich garnicht. Muss ich mir mal ansehen.
Im Sondermaschinenbau ist man halt sehr stark von einem geordneten Ablauf abhängig, da programmiere ich auch bei Saia nicht so sondern Ablauforientiert.

Aber in der HLK Sparte finde ich das sehr entspannend. Auch wenns wirklich wie Malen rüberkommt. Man kann allerdings den Ablauf auch hier definieren und die Bausteine anordnen, man muss aber nicht 

Hingegen das Fup aus Step7 ist für mich eine andere Darstellung von AWL. Aber so richtig FUP finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Ralle (10 Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das CFC von Siemens kenn ich garnicht. Muss ich mir mal ansehen.
> Im Sondermaschinenbau ist man halt sehr stark von einem geordneten Ablauf abhängig, da programmiere ich auch bei Saia nicht so sondern Ablauforientiert.
> 
> Aber in der HLK Sparte finde ich das sehr entspannend. Auch wenns wirklich wie Malen rüberkommt. Man kann allerdings den Ablauf auch hier definieren und die Bausteine anordnen, man muss aber nicht
> ...



Ich denke, das FUP von Siemens zwingt einen ein wenig zur Ordnung, weil man nicht alles anordnen kann wie man will. Das ist bei Allan Bradley i.Ü. auch so. Ich arbeite ja oft mit den PNOZ-Multi von Pilz, das empfinde ich oft als eher unübersichtlich, besonders, wenn sich die Leitungen des öfteren kreuzen und sich ihren "Weg" von selbst suchen. Da muss man auch zusehen, dass man das möglichst übersichtlich macht.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> [mitte der 90er-Jahre hat Siemens die SPS-Sparte von Texas Instruments übernommen.]um Himmels Willen: warum und wofür? [...] Wollte man TI aus dem Weg haben?


Genauer, mann wollte die Marktanteil von TI in Nord-Amerika. 
Aber ich glaube nicht das sehr viele TI Anwender auf S7 gesprungen sind.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Oder bildete man sich ein, eine echte S7 nie so billig machen zu dürfen, wie eine Kleinststeuerung?


Eine gute Frage.
Eine billige ET200S CPU hätte sinnvoller gewesen sein, als noch eine Parallele Produkt-Reihe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Eine gute Frage.
> Eine billige ET200S CPU hätte sinnvoller gewesen sein, als noch eine Parallele Produkt-Reihe.



Das sehe ich genauso, da hätte man einfach das Baugruppenspektrum der
ET200s nutzen können, das hätte bei denen doch schon in der Produktion
Geld gespart, es hätten Ressourcen genutzt werden können die schon vor-
handen sind. Ich glaube fast die haben bei Siemens keine Betriebswirtschaftler 

Um noch einmal auf den PC zurück zu kommen, da ist ja auf der Messe der
neue Nano PC vorgestellt worden. Auch wieder ein völlig neues, in meinen Augen
unbrauchbares Gehäusekoncept. Wo die bei der Mikrobox immer DP und PN
Onboard hatten, gibt es das ersteinmal nicht bei der Nanobox, es muss über
PCI Karten nachgerüstet werden. 
Hätten die von Siemens mal ein wenig nach Links und Rechts geschaut, 
ein wenig bei Beckhoff oder Lenze geschaut was der Markt braucht, wären
Sie bestimmt zu den Schluss gekommen das Ding in ein ET200s Gehäuse zu
pressen. Rechts konnten sie dann über das ET200s Baugruppen Spektrum
Serielle, Profibus, Zählkarten und Di/Do erweitern. Links wäre Platz gewesen
für PC Spezifische Baugruppen, die Steckbar sein könnten. 

Warum haben die mich nicht einfach mal gefragt....?


----------



## datasys (10 Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Beckhoff hab ich auch noch was anzumerken.
Wisst ihr was ich gerne hätte eine Beckhoff Steuerung (da diese in sachen flexibilität und kompaktheit kaum zu überbieten ist denke ich) zu mit einem Win CC Terminal und einem Programm das aus sagen wir mal 5 einzellprogrammen besteht (Klein SPS, "Maschinenbau SPS", Visu, Motion, Numerik) alle Programme eigenständig auf einer grafischen Basis (gleiches aussehen und bedienung soweit möglich) und das kombiniert mit hervorragenden Schnittstellen. Nicht alles in einem Programm so wie jetzt. Aber leider wird dies nur ein Traum bleiben.

Ach ja und lasst mich noch ein par Komentare loswerden
Da hier Anfangs mal über die Siemens Programierer hergezogen wurde (bin keiner davon) möchte ich noch sagen das der Fisch immer beim Kopf zu stinken beginnt.
Denn ich möchte nicht wissen was die für Vorgaben bekommen haben und welcher irre sich das ausgedacht hat. Sicher ein Manager müssen wir aber einfach nur verfolgen wer als nächstest bei S rausgeschmissen wird. ;-)

Übrigens ein kleiner Vergleich wie mir Siemens mom vorkommt:
Stellt euch ein kleines Hamsterrad vor, das jetzt doch ganz gut gelaufen ist.
Nun ist S auf das Wiener Riesenrad gewechselt und als sie davor standen und das alte abgestellt hatten sind sie draufgekommen das der Motor vom Hamsterrad doch zu klein ist um das Riesenrad zu betreiben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

Ja das wäre eine gute Lössung gewesen, nicht 10 Programme in einen. 
Eigendlich so wie MS Office, zb Exel und Word. Ich Frage mich was mit
einen Projekt passiert wenn TIA mal abstürzt, wahrscheinlich ist dann das
ganze Projekt im Eimer.


----------



## datasys (10 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja das wäre eine gute Lössung gewesen, nicht 10 Programme in einen.
> Eigendlich so wie MS Office, zb Exel und Word. Ich Frage mich was mit
> einen Projekt passiert wenn TIA mal abstürzt, wahrscheinlich ist dann das
> ganze Projekt im Eimer.



Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre das S sogenante auto Sicherungen mach damit man dann nach ca 2 Stunden nich mehr Arbeiten kann weil es so leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeckt.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Mai 2011)

datasys schrieb:


> Da hier Anfangs mal über die Siemens Programierer hergezogen wurde (bin keiner davon) möchte ich noch sagen das der Fisch immer beim Kopf zu stinken beginnt.


wenn ich mir den Spruch:


> wie der Herr, so’s Gescherr


vor Augen halte, dann mag ja der Fisch vom Kopf her zu stinken begonnen haben. Aber der Rest ist halt nunmal nicht (mehr) besser. Vllt hat ja der Kopf gefragt: Beine, könnt ihr laufen? und die Flossen haben genickt ...

m.E. hätten an die Flexible-Entwicklung Leute ran müssen, die Protool und den anderen Kram nicht schon seit zehn Jahren kannten, aber immerhin zwei bis drei Jahre intensive Erfahrung damit sammeln durften. Diese Menschen hätten gewusst, was man von Protool behalten will und was man neu machen möchte.

Jetzt bin ich natürlich sehr gespannt, wies nun bei TIA aussieht. Ob da Praktiker (mit) am Werk waren. Immerhin ist ja nun etwas sehr Wichtiges geschehen: die 200er geht über Bord. Und ich bete inständig, dass eine neue Welt entsteht, die durchgängig SCL spricht. oder eben durchgängig KOP/FUP. Täte mir persönlich zwar schon etwas weh, wenn man mir dann AWL nimmt, aber wenn ich dafür SCL haben kann, dann beginne ich vielleicht sogar, die kleinen zu lieben.


----------



## JesperMP (11 Mai 2011)

Wenn es jemand interessiert, ich habe ein TIA Portal "review" gestartet auf PLCTALK:
http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/showthread.php?t=63421


----------



## MauriceS (13 Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute step 7 v11 im Rahmen des SUS ohne Nachfrage bekommen.
Bis jetzt sind meine Erfahrung eher negativ.
Als Panels werden mir nur die Basic Panels angeboten.
Ich habe bei 3 Projekten versucht diese zu Migrieren bekam jedoch immer eine Fehlermeldung. Dies kann  jedoch auch daran liegen, dass in allen Projekten mindestens ein Panel projektiert ist.
Ausserdem werden mir in dem neuen Hardware Manager keine Temperaturregelungsbaugruppen angeboten.
Bei den Sinamics CUs ist die Funktion Inbetriebnahme auch noch nicht verfügbar.
Wegen den Panels muss ich am Montag mit unserem Siemens Vertrieb Kontakt aufnehmen, da ich gesehen habe dass es mehrere WinnCC V11 Versionen gibt. Wir haben aber auch ein SUS auf WinCC flexible Advanced.
Die anderen Sachen hoffe ich beheben sich mit Service Pack 1, weil im Moment ist es noch nicht zu gebrauchen.

schönes Wochenende 
Maurice


----------



## JesperMP (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo Maurice.

Bekommst du beim migrieren kein Meldung warum es nicht klappt ?

Es ist mir gelungen ein Projekt zu migrieren, indem ich jeden Fehler (oder Anmerkung) beim migrieren in Original v5.5 Projekt gelöscht hat.
Ich musste alle HMI's auf Stand 2008+SP2 bringen.
Ich musste die Web-Server deaktivieren.
Ich musste sämtliche Hardware Komponente auf allerletzten Stand bringen.
Ich musste ein Konsistenz-überprüfung durchführen.
Dann ging's.

Aber bei ein andere Projekt bekam ich nur eine Meldung "Fehler beim migrieren", ohne ergänzende Erklärung.


----------



## MauriceS (13 Mai 2011)

Ich habe mein Notebook jetzt nicht mehr vor mir kann mich aber noch daran erfinden, dass er bei zwei Projekten irgendein SQL Fehler angezeigt hat und bei dem anderen kam die Fehlermeldung, da eine Temperaturregelungsbaugruppe projektiert ist.
Bekommst du alle Panel Arten angezeigt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

Ich habe es gewusst TIA wird die Fortsetzung von flexibel....!


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich habe es gewusst TIA wird die Fortsetzung von flexibel....!



... oder eine Wiederholung? 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ... oder eine Wiederholung?
> 
> 
> bike



Ja so meinte ich das


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2011)

@bike
@HvdR

Probiert erst mal selbst .... 
bei mir läuft das Portal flüssig, habe es gerade installiert.

Muß allerdings erst mal auf meinem Testrechner FLEX SP2
nachinstallieren - ist nur SP1 drauf - damit ich mal ein 
aktuelles Projekt mit TP177B migrieren kann.

Werde mir das ganze mal morgen in Ruhe anschauen.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @bike
> @HvdR
> 
> Probiert erst mal selbst ....
> ...



Wie gerne frank, aber bei mir ist noch nichts
angekommen obwohl ich mich auf die liste 
setzen lassen habe. Jetzt weiß ich auch 
warum du heute so still warst. 
Morgen möchte ich einen ordentlichen Bericht
ich bin echt gespannt auf deine Meinung!


----------



## Paule (13 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bei mir ist noch nichts
> angekommen obwohl ich mich auf die liste
> setzen lassen habe.


Hallo Helmut,
ich glaube Siemens liest hier mit und sieht dass Du TIA gegenüber noch nicht wirklich aufgeschlossen bist.


----------



## Superkater (14 Mai 2011)

*Sicher liest Siemens mit*

Hallo,

ich arbeite beim großen S als Fachberater bin vom TIA 11 genauso enttäuscht wir ihr. Was die sogenannten Strategen in der Entwicklung aufführen ist nicht normal.

SCL bei S7-1200 kommt erst beim SP2.
Safety kommt erst beim SP2.
Sinamics kommt erst irgendwann nach SP2.

Es lesen viele Siemens Mitarbeiter in diesem Forum mit, und leiden auch mit den Kunden mit, das könnt ihr mir glauben.


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

Hallo Krauser,

danke für die Offenheit, aber ich glaube, niemand erwartet hier von Dir
und Deinen Kollegen, daß sie sich im Forum negativ gegen ihren
Arbeitgeber äußern. :s12:

Ich wäre da vorsichtig. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich arbeite beim großen S als Fachberater bin vom TIA 11 genauso enttäuscht wir ihr. Was die sogenannten Strategen in der Entwicklung aufführen ist nicht normal.
> 
> ...



Es ist wieder so, dass Kunden Beta-Tester sind.
Dass SCL für die 1200er kommt, ist das sicher?
Uns wurde es anders gesagt.
Safety kommt nach unserer Information nicht bei SP2.
Und Sinamics wann das kommt?
Es ist so wie für NC, da wurde uns ganz klar gesagt, vor Mitte nächstes Jahr wird das wohl nichts.

Es kann ja sein, dass zuerst 100 Hotfix eingepflegt werden, damit der Plan mit dem neuen SP passt.
Ist das fair?

Meine Meinung:
Kunden sind keine Aktionäre und daher nur eine Kuh die gemelkt werden muss, damit die Aktionäre Profit machen.

Schade, doch ich habe zum Glück? nur noch 10 Jahre, dann darf der höchstqualifizierte Nachwuchs sich mit dem Nachlass ärgern.
Gut ist es vielleicht, wenn dieser aus anderen Ländern kommt, dann haben die eine zusätzliche Barriere: die Sprache.
Denen kann man dann sagen: alles falsch verstanden.


bike


P.S: Das einzige was sicher ist: Andere Anbieter machen es BigS nahtlos nach, daher sind die Alternativen minimiert, leider.,


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> P.S: Das einzige was sicher ist: Andere Anbieter machen es BigS nahtlos nach, daher sind die Alternativen minimiert, leider.,


 
...die Software von Siemens, Beckhoff, Phoenix usw. muss weltweit funktionieren.

mit allen Modulen, die (angeblich) wir, die Anwender verlangen.

Dort arbeiten auch nur Menschen, genau wie bei "uns"!!!!!!!!!!!

In 2 Jahren redet keiner mehr von den Problemen von TIA in 2011. 

Also, es gibt Wichtigeres, z.B. ob Lena heute gewinnt...*ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ...die Software von Siemens, Beckhoff, Phoenix usw. muss weltweit funktionieren.
> 
> mit allen Modulen, die (angeblich) wir, die Anwender verlangen.
> 
> ...



Lena hat nicht gewonnen, wir nicht als
zukünftige Nutzer von TIA und Siemens 
auch nicht, da sie anscheinend doch den
selben Fehler wie bei flexibel machen, wie
Mann hier und auch in anderen Foren lesen
kann. 

Frank ist auch nicht aufgetaucht um uns zu
berichten. der ist bestimmt losgezogen und 
sich den Frust von der Seele auf die Leber
zu saufen.


----------



## bike (15 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ...die Software von Siemens, Beckhoff, Phoenix usw. muss weltweit funktionieren.
> 
> mit allen Modulen, die (angeblich) wir, die Anwender verlangen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du muss gegen sollte tauscht, passt es.
Wenn wir uns Kisten mit solchen Bugs den Kunden vor die Türe stellten, würden die mit einem Katapult zurückgeschickt werden und die Summen wegen Schadenersatz würden astronomische Höhen erreichen.
Bei WinCCfelx wird heute noch von den Bugs von 2003 geredet, da diese immer noch aktuell sind.
Und Lena hat nicht gewonnen, doch verloren hat ihr Mentor, der so eine Scheißidee mit noch einmal antreten gehabt hat .


bike


P.S: Wobei mit Lena an der Seite sind die Bugs von TIA bestimmt leichter zu ertragen


----------



## mkd (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Was ich jetzt als täglicher Anwender der Produkte Step7 und WinCC flex nicht verstehe: Ist TIA jetzt der definitive Nachfolger, d.h. Ich muss jetzt umsteigen ? Wenn ja, wie lange laufen die Produkte parallel ?
Wir haben keinen Software Service Vertrag und ich stehe im Moment ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. In unserem Unternehmen nutzt man hauptsächlich Beckhoff Produkte, letztendlich müssen die Siemens Kunden aber auch bedient werden (was dann mein Job ist). Ich habe es aber auslastungsbedingt in letzter Zeit nicht mehr hinbekommen, zu Fitmachertagen etc. zu reisen. Wenn man keinen großartigen Umsatz bei Siemens hat, wird man ja auch nicht groß mit Infos versorgt.

Wie haltet Ihr das, wann steigt Ihr um ?

Daniel


----------



## Paule (15 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn du muss gegen sollte tauscht, passt es.


Ich kann es drehen und wende wie ich will, ich bekomme hier nichts Sinnvolles raus. 


mkd schrieb:


> Ist TIA jetzt der definitive Nachfolger, d.h. Ich muss jetzt umsteigen ? Wenn ja, wie lange laufen die Produkte parallel


Hallo Daniel,
im Moment besteht da (meiner Meinung) noch kein Handlungsbedarf.
1. Die Software kommt ja erst schleppend raus obwohl schon lange versprochen und angekündigt.
2. Was man so hört ist sie noch sehr Fehlerhaft und besitzt noch nicht alle erforderlichen Verknüpfungen.

Ein Problem werden definitiv die neuen Panels sein, denn die können nur mit der neuen Software projektiert werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ein Problem werden definitiv die neuen Panels sein, denn die können nur mit der neuen Software projektiert werden.



Ja das ist ja das tolle, du baust das neue Panel ein, musst das mit TIA projektieren,
schließt das dann an eine F-CPU an, weil deine Anforderung F-Technik erfordert,
musst du diese mit Step 7 V5.5 projektieren. Das nennt Siemens dann, ich darf mich
nochmal wiederholen "Totally Integrated Automation".


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (15 Mai 2011)

Meines Wissens kommt Safety mit dem SP1 (wann das SP1 tatsächlich 'rauskommt ist eine andere Frage). Und dass neue Panels nicht mit Flexible projektierbar sind, steht nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Bei genügend Kundendruck wird auch S sich beugen müssen.


----------



## mkd (15 Mai 2011)

Das heißt alle neuen Panels können nur noch mit WinCC V11 projektiert werden ???
Was heißt denn dann "neue Panels" ?

Hat das WinCC V11 etwas vom "richtigen" WinCC ? Wie läuft das denn dann mit den Tags zur PLC? Bis jetzt hatte Win CC flex das ja übernommen.

Da wird dann wohl ein engerer Kontakt mit Siemens nötig - so ein mist.
Bei 4...7 Steuerungen pro Jahr, hilft man da auch nicht durchgängig (wie bei TIA *ROFL*) weiter.

Mann, Mann, Mann


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2011)

Verkohlte Leiche schrieb:


> Meines Wissens kommt Safety mit dem SP1 (wann das SP1 tatsächlich 'rauskommt ist eine andere Frage). Und dass neue Panels nicht mit Flexible projektierbar sind, steht nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Bei genügend Kundendruck wird auch S sich beugen müssen.



Der kundendruck war doch schon bei flexibel da, das wir ein *FUNKTIONIERENDES* Wekzeug brauchen. 
Wir haben uns ab der Version 2004 gequält, erst seit der Version 2008 läuft es halbwegs rund.


----------



## mkd (15 Mai 2011)

Sollte Siemens so weiter machen werde ich für meinen Teil, nach 10 Jahren Programmiertechnik, keine Siemens PLC mehr weiter empfehlen.

Eine unausgegohrene Software die mal alles können soll, aber noch nichts kann und alles andere über den haufen wirft und jetzt schon verdrängen soll  - ich hoffe doch nicht !


Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2011)

mkd schrieb:


> Das heißt alle neuen Panels können nur noch mit WinCC V11 projektiert werden ???
> Was heißt denn dann "neue Panels" ?



Ja die neuen Comfort Panels, die in etwa den Multi Panels endsprechen
und diese ablösen sollen sind nur mit V11 projektierter.


----------



## Jan (15 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja die neuen Comfort Panels, die in etwa den Multi Panels endsprechen
> und diese ablösen sollen sind nur mit V11 projektierter.


 
Also sind Comfort Panels etwas "ganz" anderes als die bisherigen Panels?!

Also OP => TP => MP => CP ... ?


----------



## IBFS (15 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Frank ist auch nicht aufgetaucht um uns zu
> berichten. der ist bestimmt losgezogen und
> sich den Frust von der Seele auf die Leber
> zu saufen.




...der war gut ... 

ich will mich nicht in die Reihe deren einreihen, die
glauben schon nach fünf Minuten alles wissen zu
wollen. Daher nur ein paar erste punktuelle Eindrücke.  

Abgesehen davon ist in dem gelieferten Paket zwar
das Portal V11 Prof. aber nur das WinCC V11 Basic
enthalten. Dadurch sind praktisch keine Migrationen
von Projekten mit den normalen Panels möglich. 
(D.h. für die FLEX Adv. SUS - Kunden muß es dann wohl
bald (irgendwann) ein COMBO - Upgrade (siehe unten) 
geben)  Man bekommt genau gesagt, warum das Projekt 
nicht migriert werden konnte. 

Die Migration z.B. von Projekten mit CPU315-2DP
geht schon, aber nicht von älteren Firmewareständen.
Zum Beispiel V2.0 geht nicht sondern erst V2.6.
Das wird aber angezeigt, dass V2.0 nicht geht.
D.h. man könnte mit dem migrierten Projekt nicht
die unveränderte Original-CPU bespielen ohne vorher
die Firmware hochgezogen zu haben.  Logisch, oder?

...

Auch Warnungen/Hinweise werden angezeigt. Z.B. wird
angezeigt das ein SCL-Baustein ohne Quelle im Projekt ist.

Ist auch die Quelle im Quellprojekt enthalten, dann sollte 
man unbedingt alle SCL-Quellen nochmals frisch übersetzen,
weil - wie ihr ja vielleicht schon wisst - im Bausteinordner
die Quelle und der Baustein quasi identisch ist. Sind dort
Zeitstempelunterschiede gibt es dann logischerweise 
Probleme. 

...

Einige Veränderungen, vor allem der Farben und
Linienführung zum normalen STEP7 finde ich persönlich
unnötig. Man sitzt nunmal auch auf der Baustelle im
schlechten Kontrast und nicht nur im edlen Büro.

Die Geschwindigkeit auf meinem DELL D830 mit XP SP3 
und nutzbaren 3GIG war soweit ok. Das bei mir zu Beginn
noch nicht installierte SP3 wird ebenso exakt angemeckert
wie auch fehlerhafte Benutzereinstellung z.B. in den 
Komponentendiensten. Das wird alles angezeigt mit
mehreren Wegen das zu Beheben (Verweise auf die 
richtigen Menues oder alternativ der passende REG-KEY)

Für mich als Oberflächenpurist werde ich wohl so gut wie
immer fast alle Sidemenues wegklicken. Hoffentlich finde 
ich die alle wieder. Mehr will ich momentan noch nicht
zu den Menues sagen, auf alle Fälle gibt es wieder viele
schöne neu kreierte Buttons  
...

Da wichtige Komponenten, wie z.B. die SINAMICS 
Integration etc. noch eine ganze Weile auf sich warten
lassen, wird es für uns Hardcore-User nicht vor Mitte 
nächsten Jahres einsetzbar sein, denn wenn man sich
einmal daran gewöhnt hat, das alle Achsen im Projekt
sind, will man nicht mehr darauf verzichten.

Auch der Liefereinsatz von WinCC V11 Prof. ist noch unklar
aber für den sinnvollen Einsatz und ein Migration der
alten Projekte unabdingbar.

Bei der Lizenzhochrüstung offenbart sich, warum SIEMENS
mit der Version 10.x angefangen hat. Getreu dem Prinzip,
dass eine aktuell höhere Lizenz alle vorherigen Lizenzen
mit einschließt, bekommt man ein COMBO - Upgrade,
welches man auf C: schiebt. Danach geht man auf 
Prof. V5.5 Hochrüsten -und danach hat man eine 
Combo-Prof. Lizenz   V11.0.

Da zum Beispiel das "alte" WinCC und PCS7 schon in V7.X 
verfügbar sind und auch das STEP7 V5.5 als Zähler hat,
bleiben "für  Notfälle" noch genug Zwischennummern bis
zur 10.X übrig. STEP7 muß ja noch eine ganze Weile 
gepflegt werden. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es ja noch 
eine alte V6.0 oder V7.0 wenn das TIA nicht schnell
genug auf alte Qualitäten hochgezogen werden kann.

Das mal auf die Schnelle.

Das nächste POST von mir dazu gibt es erst, nachdem
ich beim FORUMSTREFFEN nächste Woche meine Fragenliste
abgearbeitet habe.

Grüße und schöne Woche.

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Mai 2011)

Woher bekommt Ihr das Portal den alle? Unser Siemens Vertreter hat gesagt das die Auslieferung erst mal gestoppt wurde, aufgrund zuvieler Probleme!
Weiss jemand was davon?


----------



## Paule (15 Mai 2011)

Verkohlte Leiche schrieb:


> Bei genügend Kundendruck wird auch S sich beugen müssen.


Sorry, welcher Kundendruck? 
Du kannst es doch hier schon raus lesen, alle lechzen förmlich nach der neuen Software, jeder will der erste sein.
Ist ja auch verständlich, alle wollen "up to date" sein. (ich auch) 
Ich war auch schon auf so einer Veranstaltung, war echt klasse, gute Bewirtung, hübsche Bedienungen, ach ja und das TIA:
Alles drag and drop, klar geht alles super schnell, Mann, auf der Veranstaltung waren mehr Verkäufer als Anwender und wenn die hören:
"Das geht super schnell, quasi von alleine" sehen die doch nur wieder Deinen Gehaltszettel auf dem Schreibtisch. 
Sprich "DU" (teurer Mitarbeiter) kannst (musst) in Zukunft die Software schneller schreiben, klar, geht ja auch so viel einfacher, zieh mal kurz rein und fertig.


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (16 Mai 2011)

Kundendruck sähe so aus: Neue Comfort Panels werden eingeführt und produziert, aber von Kunden nicht gekauft. Grund: die einzige Projektierungssoftware ist noch nicht reif für Produktiveinsatz (keine Serienmaschinenfertigung mit den neuen Geräten). Lösung: man fügt Unterstützung der neuen Panels zu der alten Projektierungssoftware hinzu.

Es spricht zwar auch was dagegen, aber damit ich lasse mir die Illusion nicht verderben .


----------



## Paule (16 Mai 2011)

Verkohlte Leiche schrieb:


> Lösung: man fügt Unterstützung der neuen Panels zu der alten Projektierungssoftware hinzu.


Das würde eine Weiterentwicklung der stillgelegten Step 7 Version 5.5 bedeuten, interessanter und wünschenswerter Ansatz.
Aber ich glaube der Zug ist abgefahren, falls er aber wieder ins rollen kommt, springe ich gerne wieder mit drauf. 
Denn Step7 V5.5 finde ich jetzt wirklich klasse.


----------



## IBFS (16 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Denn Step7 V5.5 finde ich jetzt wirklich klasse.



Sag ich doch schon die ganze Zeit!  

Frank


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (16 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Das würde eine Weiterentwicklung der stillgelegten Step 7 Version 5.5 bedeuten


Warum, Panels werden immer noch mit WinCC Flexible projektiert und da wird noch was dran gemacht. Step7 braucht dafür nicht angefasst werden.


----------



## testuser (16 Mai 2011)

Verkohlte Leiche schrieb:


> Kundendruck sähe so aus: Neue Comfort Panels werden eingeführt und produziert, aber von Kunden nicht gekauft. Grund: die einzige Projektierungssoftware ist noch nicht reif für Produktiveinsatz (keine Serienmaschinenfertigung mit den neuen Geräten). Lösung: man fügt Unterstützung der neuen Panels zu der alten Projektierungssoftware hinzu.
> 
> Es spricht zwar auch was dagegen, aber damit ich lasse mir die Illusion nicht verderben .


werden denn die comfort panels schon produziert?!? man kann sie doch gar nicht projektieren (WinCC Comfort), wenn nur WinCC Basic (Basic Panels) im TIA-Portal vorhanden ist.

wenn man das hier alles liest, sieht man erstmal wie man auf der innovationstour veralbert wurde. da war zu keinen zeitpunkt die rede von "scl für s7-1200 erst mit spX" oder "safety erst ab spY". das safety engineering wurde bei der veranstaltung in coburg sogar vorgeführt.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Mai 2011)

testuser schrieb:


> werden denn die comfort panels schon produziert?!?


Ich denke Ja.



testuser schrieb:


> man kann sie doch gar nicht projektieren (WinCC Comfort), wenn nur WinCC Basic (Basic Panels) im TIA-Portal vorhanden ist.


Also WinCC bis Professional ist freigegeben.
Ich habe ein Pro version bekommen, aber ich habe auch spezifik darum gebeten.


----------



## miami (16 Mai 2011)

testuser schrieb:


> wenn man das hier alles liest, sieht man erstmal wie man auf der innovationstour veralbert wurde. da war zu keinen zeitpunkt die rede von "scl für s7-1200 erst mit spX" oder "safety erst ab spY". das safety engineering wurde bei der veranstaltung in coburg sogar vorgeführt.


Die Aussagen waren durchaus ernst gemeint als sie gemacht wurden. Aber um die SW stabil zu bekommen hätte man den Freigabetermin weiter verschieben müssen. Also hat man die Funktionen erstmal rausgenommen und sich auf den Rest konzentriert. Die fehlenden Funktionen kommen dann als SP. 
Das wirft zwar keinen Glanz auf die Beteiligten, aber Absicht darf man ihnen (hier) nicht unterstellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

miami schrieb:


> Das wirft zwar keinen Glanz auf die Beteiligten, aber Absicht darf man ihnen (hier) nicht unterstellen.


 
Aber jetzt mal Ehrlich, Dämlicher geht es doch kaum noch, nach dem
Theater mit Flexibel, wissen die doch, was da auf dem Spiel steht.

Ich bin auf jedem fall immer mehr bereit mal nach Links oder Rechts zu schauen.


----------



## testuser (16 Mai 2011)

nein, ich will da mit sicherheit keine absicht unterstellen. ich habe die innotour 2 tage vor dem eigtl. verkaufstart (meines wissens: 31.03.11) besucht. da sollte schon bekannt sein was geht, was nicht.

ich wollte ja auch "einer der ersten" sein, der das tia hat. aber nach langen diskusionen mit meinem chef, haben wir erstmal gelassen. war damals schon ein bisschen sauer, aber mittlerweile...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

hier noch ein paar Links aus dem Siemens FAQ bereich
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50029532?Datakey=47071380
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/49961635?Datakey=47069298


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal Ehrlich, Dämlicher geht es doch kaum noch, nach dem
> Theater mit Flexibel, wissen die doch, was da auf dem Spiel steht.
> 
> Ich bin auf jedem fall immer mehr bereit mal nach Links oder Rechts zu schauen.



Ich hoffe, Du kommst zum Forumstreffen. Dann kannst Du direkt mit den Verantwortlichen diskutieren. Wird sicher eine Freude beim Zuhören.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt mein Quick Review fertiggestellt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du kommst zum Forumstreffen. Dann kannst Du direkt mit den Verantwortlichen diskutieren. Wird sicher eine Freude beim Zuhören.



Wie gerne, nur leider habe ich noch zwei harte Wochen vor mir.
Ich muss diese Woche eine Messemaschine fertig machen, wo ich noch
ganz am Anfang bin und meine bessere Hälfte hat Geburtstag. 

Ich möchte auch erst mit den Typen diskutieren, wenn ich TIA selber getestet
habe, irgendwie kommt es nicht bei mir an obwohl ich auf der Liste stehe, die
es vorab bekommen wollen.

Ich habe fast den Eindruck das hier irgendwer Siemens gesteckt hat, wer hinter
meinen Nick steckt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mein Quick Review fertiggestellt.



Jasper könntest du mal schauen ob TIA die Soft SPS'en RTX unterstützt,
irgendwo habe ich gehört das es nicht intregiert ist.


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2011)

Sehr ausführlich. Es wäre wirklich ein Segen, wenn Siemens dies lesen, endlich einmal Stellung nehmen und dann damit arbeiten würde!!!

Schade, dass nun alles so verfenstert wird, dass man den halben Tag mit der Navigation, statt mit dem Programmieren verbringen wird. 

Werden wir nun in Zukunft alle mit 4 Monitoren durch die Gegend reisen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch erst mit den Typen diskutieren, wenn ich TIA selber getestet
> habe, irgendwie kommt es nicht bei mir an obwohl ich auf der Liste stehe, die
> es vorab bekommen wollen.
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, bei mir kommts auch nicht an, aber anscheinend wurde die Auslieferung gestoppt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, bei mir kommts auch nicht an, aber anscheinend wurde die Auslieferung gestoppt!



Vlt haben Sie ja doch diesen Thread gelesen und ein wenig Angst bekommen.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ... that you absolutely must have a large screen, and preferably two screens.


bedeutet in Zahlen? Was hast Du benutzt und was glaubst Du, sollte man haben? Geht 1x 1920/1080? Oder würdest Du noch einen zweiten Schirm dazunehmen?


----------



## bike (16 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Werden wir nun in Zukunft alle mit 4 Monitoren durch die Gegend reisen?



Es gibt doch inzwischen Monitore, die zusammengerollt werden können.
Vielleicht sollte die Suche nach brauchbarem Display in diese Richtung gehen? 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> ... bei mir kommts auch nicht an ...


ich hab am Donnerstag einen Download bekommen, als ich erklärte, dass ich wegen meiner 1200er dringend drauf warte. Aber ich hab nicht verheimlicht, dass ich bestehende 300er Projekte bis zur Inbetriebnahme im Herbst auch gerne auf V11 migrieren möchte. Mal sehen, wieviel Tränen und Trost es geben wird.


----------



## Jan (16 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es gibt doch inzwischen Monitore, die zusammengerollt werden können.
> Vielleicht sollte die Suche nach brauchbarem Display in diese Richtung gehen?
> 
> 
> bike


 

Da wäre auch bald zu überlegen einen Beamer mitzuschleppen.
Gibt ja schon welche, die ein sauberes Bild auf unebenem Hintergrund projezieren können.

Ich hoffe, dass man wenigstens zwischen den Fenstern mit der Tastatur schnell umschalten kann.

Als ich auf der Hannovermesse feststellen musste, dass Big S sich neue Tastenkombinationen (andere als bei MicroWin und andere als bei STEP 7) ausgedacht hat, hätte ich dem Herren von Siemens fast vor die Füße gekotzt.

Ich verstehe nicht, was so schwer daran ist, etwas bewährtes zu behalten und das Schlechte zu verbessern.
Das müssen die Programmierexperten von Siemens doch hinbekommen;
oder verlange ich da zu viel?


----------



## IBFS (16 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber ich hab nicht verheimlicht, dass ich bestehende 300er Projekte bis zur Inbetriebnahme im Herbst auch gerne auf V11 migrieren möchte.



Bis Herbst? - träum weiter . Erst wenn wirklich alle typischen Projekte
die eine Firma so realisiert wirklich komplett migrierbar sind, macht der
Wechsel Sinn.

Meine empfohlene Voraussetzungmindestliste:

TIA     Prof. V11 SP1 - 64 bit
WinCC Prof. V11 (SP1 - 64bit???) momentan ist nur Basic lieferbar.
SINAMICS Antriebe, die mittels STARTER ins V5.5 Projekt integriert sind sollten auch direkt unter TIA laufen.

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich hab am Donnerstag einen Download bekommen, als ich erklärte, dass ich wegen meiner 1200er dringend drauf warte. Aber ich hab nicht verheimlicht, dass ich bestehende 300er Projekte bis zur Inbetriebnahme im Herbst auch gerne auf V11 migrieren möchte. Mal sehen, wieviel Tränen und Trost es geben wird.



Darfst du den Link denn weitergeben?? Oder an wen hast du dich denn da gewendet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Darfst du den Link denn weitergeben?? Oder an wen hast du dich denn da gewendet?



So ganz versteh ich das jetzt nicht, auch 
wenn TIA runtergeladen werden kann, du 
brauchst doch die Lizensen.


----------



## Paule (16 Mai 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Als ich auf der Hannovermesse feststellen musste, dass Big S sich neue Tastenkombinationen (andere als bei MicroWin und andere als bei STEP 7) ausgedacht hat, hätte ich dem Herren von Siemens fast vor die Füße gekotzt.


Hallo Jan,
im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht,
allerdings fand ich folgende Tastenkombinationen schon immer absolut umständlich: 
STRG + ALT + Q
STRG + SHIFT + F
STRG + SHIFT + B


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht,
> allerdings fand ich folgende Tastenkombinationen schon immer absolut umständlich:
> STRG + ALT + Q
> ...



Wahrscheinlich haben Sie die Kombination 
nur erweitert, damit bloss niemand auf die 
Idee kommt etwas anders als die Maus zu
nutzen

STRG + ALT + ALT GROSS + Q
STRG + SHIFT + WINDOWS KEY + F
STRG + SHIFT + POWER OFF + B


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> So ganz versteh ich das jetzt nicht, auch
> wenn TIA runtergeladen werden kann, du
> brauchst doch die Lizensen.



Wieso, dachte das läuft mit der Prof Lizenz von Step 7 5.5...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben Sie die Kombination
> nur erweitert, damit bloss niemand auf die
> Idee kommt etwas anders als die Maus zu
> nutzen
> ...



Warum sollten Sie das nur auf 4 Finger erweitern? Ich wäre für mindestens 8-10 Tasten!


----------



## Paule (16 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben Sie die Kombination
> nur erweitert, damit bloss niemand auf die
> Idee kommt etwas anders als die Maus zu
> nutzen


Genau!*ROFL*
Bitte drücken sie die genannten 11 Tasten gleichzeitig!


----------



## IBFS (16 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wieso, dachte das läuft mit der Prof Lizenz von Step 7 5.5...



STEP7 V5.5  + STEP7 Professional V11 Upgrade = STEP7 PROF COMBO 11.0

Hast du eigentlich meine längeren Beitrag bis zu Ende gelesen 

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> STEP7 V5.5  + STEP7 Professional V11 Upgrade = STEP7 PROF COMBO 11.0
> 
> Hast du eigentlich meine längeren Beitrag bis zu Ende gelesen
> 
> Frank



Wohl nicht... Sorry...

Aber danke für die Info!


----------



## Tommi (16 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Genau!*ROFL*
> Bitte drücken sie die genannten 11 Tasten gleichzeitig!


 
Kennt ihr den von "Ulli Stein"? Papa Schlange wütend vor der Tastatur, Mutter Schlange mit 3 Schlangenkindern dahinter.
Sagt sie:" Geduld, ihr könnt Papa ja gleich bei "CTRL ALT DEL" helfen.



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Jasper könntest du mal schauen ob TIA die Soft SPS'en RTX unterstützt, irgendwo habe ich gehört das es nicht intregiert ist.


OK, tu ich morgens.



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> bedeutet in Zahlen? Was hast Du benutzt und was glaubst Du, sollte man haben? Geht 1x 1920/1080? Oder würdest Du noch einen zweiten Schirm dazunehmen?


Ich habe ein 24" 1920x1080 und ein 19" 1280x1024. Ich glaube das die 24" wurde ausreichen. Aber wenn ich die "Eigenschaften" Fenster auf die andere Schirm plaziere gibt es mehr raum für codieren, oder für grafik.
Nur, bis jetzt haben meine PC RT 1280x1024 Auflösung. Ich überlege ob ich auf 1920x1080 gehen sollte, aber denn - wie kreiert man die Bildern mit WinCC ? Es fehlt eine "Vollbildmodus". Oder man braucht ein 4K Bildschirm.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Mai 2011)

@Frank:
ja, dann lass mich träumen. Wann Du mit TIA anfängst zu arbeiten, überlasse ich vollständig Dir.

@Helmut:
im Zweifel werf ich die 21-Tage Trial an und installiere dann in drei Wochen auf meiner VM frisch. Bezahlen tu ich ja die Lizenz bereits ...

@Jochen:
also, Link gibt es nicht, ich habe das von einem Fileserver direkt geladen, danach ist der Zugang dort wieder zu, das ist extra für mich bereitgestellt worden. Dafür hatte ich unseren Vertriebspartner kontaktiert, dass wir die Software per Download vorabbekommen, um endlich die anstehende 1200er angreifen zu können, da ja die Lieferung der Software per Post in den Sternen steht (auch ohne SP1).


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2011)

Also es macht doch erst Sinn TIA einzusetzen, wenn auch ältere Projekte, sagen wir mal bis 3-5 Jahre zurück von Step7 V5.5 auf TIA migriert werden können. Es wäre garantiert möglich alles migrierbar zu machen, für mich ist das von Siemens so gewollt. Und wenn die schon wieder einmal mit so einer Sch... anfangen, dann können die mir mal den Buckel raufsteigen. 

Dann sollen sie doch besser gleich die 300-er und 400-er abkündigen und eine neue Reihe auflegen. Aber gut, wenn das genau so gelingt, wie bei der 1200-er, dann können sie ihren Laden dicht machen, denn das ist ein echter Rückschritt. Wie kann man als so großer Konzern nur so eine verkorkste Strategie fahren und seine Kunden förmlich aus dem Verkaufsraum prügeln.


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie kann man als so großer Konzern nur so eine verkorkste Strategie fahren und seine Kunden förmlich aus dem Verkaufsraum prügeln.



Wenn die Kunden so anmaßend sind, in den Verkaufsraum zu kommen? 
Der Kunde der Zukunft bekommt einen Direktzugang zum Überweisungsportal für die Aktionäre.
Das ist dann die absolute Innovation. 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

ich kenn mich ja nicht in Gesetzen so aus, ist aber was Siemens da macht
eine Art "Unlauterer Wettbewerb", sie locken die Kunden mit TIA und sagen
ihr braucht das, weil die neuen Geräte drauf abgestimmt werden und zwingen
einen Quasi in eine Prof Lizens mit SUS. Jetzt kommt TIA, wohl bemerkt 
schon einmal "später" und ist nicht Funktionsfähig, sagen wir mal, für den
normalen Arbeitsaltag. Im Prinzip haben Sie doch eine Ware ausgeliefert, 
die den zugesicherten Eigenschaften, gar nicht entspricht.
Ich kann mich noch genau an den Worten von unseren Siemens Vertriebler
erinnern so etwas wie mit Flex wird uns nicht noch einmal passieren....und
ich habe den geglaubt.


----------



## Blacky70 (17 Mai 2011)

Ich kann nur hoffen und beten, das entweder V11 irgendwann mal alle alten CPU's kann, oder das V5.5 ewig bestehen bleibt. Da ich ne ganze Menge Kunden in aller Welt habe, über die ich mit Fernwartung verbunden bin, kann ich es knicken diese alten Projekte zu migrieren. Also ich bin echt gelinde gesagt etwas angesäurt über diese so großartig angekündigte Software. Hoffe das sich das alles bald erledigt, da einem Kunden schon mal das neue Comfort Panel sehr gefällt... Hoffe er überlegt es sich noch oder wartet noch bis zur bestellung.


----------



## daschris (17 Mai 2011)

Hi
also ich muss jetzt mal ein paar meiner Erfahrungen sagen: 
1. ich arbeite mit einer 1200er auflösung und das geht, da es ja möglich ist mit einem klick den Rahmen des Arbeitsfenster auf den ganzen Bildschirm zu vergrössern
2. auch das Arbeiten an zwei Bausteinen bzw Bildern geht bei mir gut da ich einfach eins floaten lasse oder beide splitte.
3. shortcuts sind leider echt etwas ausbaufähig aber nicht allzu schlimm für mich da ich eher ein maususer bin
4. Das ganze intellisense zeug (SCL, C-scripting, VB-scripting) geht bei mir eigentlich recht flüssig
5. Ich hatte bisher "nur" einen Absturz... 
6. Die Comfort panels sind sehr gut geworden, bisher keine Beschwerden.
7. Ich hoffe das migrieren wird noch deutlich besser, aber da bin ich guter hoffnung!!!

Alles in allem finde ich das eine Lösung die sicher nicht perfekt ist aber für eine Version ohne SP eigentlich schon recht gut. Ich bin zwar noch froh das es ja noch die noch recht frische 5.5 gibt aber ich denke in 1-2 SPs werde ich mein erstes reales Projekt damit machen.
Vielleicht nehm ich erstmal nur den "Flexible" part (Comfort panel) und lass den rest in der alten welt...das geht ja auch.
Und da ich ja auch mit Flex2004 geschlagen war muss ich sagen für mich ist das bisher meilenweit von Flex2004 entfernt. Diesmal haben sie halt erstmal die Funktionen die nicht gehen rausgelassen dafür aber was lauffähiges ausgeliefert 


daschris


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Jasper könntest du mal schauen ob TIA die Soft SPS'en RTX unterstützt, irgendwo habe ich gehört das es nicht intregiert ist.


Es sieht schlecht aus.
Habe versucht ein IPC427C zu projektieren.
Nur die Komponente WinCC RT, User Application, und OPC Server sind zu finden. Kein WinAC/WinLC/RTX.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2011)

TIA SCL mag keine Absolut-Adressen, oder ?

Diese Zeile von ein migriertes Projekt wird nicht Akseptiert.
Es kommt eine "Tag xxx not defined". Und DBW wird mit Rot markiert.

  #al_raw_word:= %DB22.DBW[#al_raw_addr];

Was mache ich falsch ?
Was tut man ?

Habe die online hilfe gecheckt, aber das steht sehr minimal über SCL. Die online hilfe für SCL unter v5.5 ist weit umfassender als unter v11.

Ja ich weiss, selber mag ich auch keine Absolut-Adressen, und Heute programmiere ich 99.9% Symbolisch. Aber diese Code ist etwas alt, und wenn TIA Portal mich zwingt alle alte SCL Bausteine zu checken und korrigieren, dann wird es ein bischen zu viel Arbeit für mich.

Und, sollen wir eventuell eine neues Thema starten "Erfahrungen zu TIA Portal v11", oder ... ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

Lass uns ruhig hier weiter TIA erötern, da haben wir es schön gesammelt. 

Also mit den Absoluten Adressen in SCL find ich merkwürdig, ich arbeite
eigentlich auch nur Symbolisch, aber manchmal geht es einfach schneller
und sicherer, die absolute Adresse zu schreiben und diese dann von Editor 
wandeln zu lassen. 
"DB111.DBX10.1" geht oft schneller als "111-DB".HMI.Taster.Antrieb_Start


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Mai 2011)

GSD-Typdateien übernimmt die Migration nicht automatisch ...

... die werden in einen Extra-Ordner kopiert, dann darf man die selbst im Portal installieren und danach ist ein Neustart des Portals fällig ...

Achsoja, eine Lizenz hab ich noch nicht aktivieren oder installieren müssen. Entweder ists mit der V5.5 zufrieden oder brauchs für die Migration nicht oder ist eine Version ohne Lizenzabfrage ...

EDIT: so, nach 15 Minuten steht der Fortschrittszeiger bei 23%, der Lüfter vom Lappie tut wie Hölle. Keine Ahnung, ob derweil Flex mitmigriert ...


----------



## Paule (17 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe versucht ein IPC427C zu projektieren.
> Nur die Komponente WinCC RT, User Application, und OPC Server sind zu finden. Kein WinAC/WinLC/RTX.


Hier mal der Link zu der Liste welche Baugruppen von Step 7 Prof. V11 unterstützt werden.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50029533


----------



## tnt369 (17 Mai 2011)

hab heute auch post bekommen:
tia step7 v11 incl. wincc basic

also scheint die auslieferung nicht gestoppt zu sein.

ich hatte vor einigen wochen mit meinem siemens-vertreter
gesprochen. er meinte die erste version ist "noch nicht so rund".
ich solle doch bis zum sp1 warten.
ich brauch die version noch nicht hab ich ihm gesagt und will warten
bis der sp1 kommt (da ich den sus-vertrag hab krieg ich die dann
automatisch sagte er).

und nun liegt das ding da vor mir, das ich gar nicht wollte...

jetzt werd ich´s wohl mal in einer vm installieren. bin am wochenende
in ostrach beim treffen, und dann kann ich vlt. auch mitreden...


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Keine Ahnung, ob derweil Flex mitmigriert ...


OK, hat gut 45 Minuten gedauert, mein Mickymausprogrämmchen zu migrieren. Naja, wird Flexible dran schuld gewesen sein (?). Meine 400 Reservebildchen, die ich vorsoglich leer angelegt hab. Ja, genau: ich hab zusätzlich Flex Adv/Prof mit dazu bekommen, nicht nur Basic. Wobei ich die Advanced-Version letztlich nur benötige und wohl dafür auch nur endgültig eine Lizenz.

... Aber nu ist Feierabend (trotzdem noch immer mit 1 und 0, lieber Helmut), weitergespielt wird morgen. Während das migrierte wollte ich ja eigentlich einen Glaskrug für meine Frau (nebst einer Festplatte  ) kaufen. Aber da hat TIA mich solange aufgehalten, bis das ausfallen musste 

Ich knoble  grad, ob ich als Signatur irgend ein Sprüchlein ala Prokrustes hinbekomm: meine Oma redete da immer sowas in der Art: "so wollte es Prokrustes - und der andere, der musst es" oder so ähnlich. Leider findet Googel diesen Spruch nicht, obwohl der bestimmt nicht von meiner Oma stammt, sondern die den auch nur zitiert hat. Ich kann sie leider nicht mehr (noch nicht) dazu befragen. Aber vielleicht weiss meine Mutter noch was?

Vielleicht so in der Art, wie unser Fönig das formulieren würde? Siemens gab der Welt TIA. Und die Welt bekam total irrsinniges Arbeitszeug.

Oder was auch immer ...

was war das Thema? achja - jetzt ist Feierabend. Morgen wird weitergespielt. Mal schaun, ob ich die Maschine, die seither mit V5.4 (bzw. nun 5.5) auch mit V11 zum Laufen zu bringen wäre. Ich habs ja gut insofern, dass ich jederzeit auf die alte Version zurück kann, wenn das Portal Macken haben sollte. Und die 1200er kommt nun doch erst nächste Woche auf meinen Tisch. Lieferzeit ... *gähn*


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Mai 2011)

LOL...  

Gruss


----------



## turbo76 (17 Mai 2011)

*GSD-datei von eaton/moeller*

Moin

ich habe nun auch das "tolle" TIA V11.
als erstes wollte ich gleich mal die neue Profibus baugruppe für die 1200er testen und das smartwireDT gatewayDP von moeller ranhängen. Also habe ich mir mein Projekt konfiguriert´und mit dem SWD von moeller meine GSD-Datei erstellt. Die habe ich dann in V11 installiert und nun ist V11 tot. Startet nicht mal mehr.
Ich habe dem Siemens Support die GSD geschickt, und die haben das selbe Problem alles tot, aber keiner weiss warum. Die GSD ist in Ordnung, denn in step7 v5.4 läuft die.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Mai 2011)

Auch wenn´sich wiederholt....



SoftMachine schrieb:


> LOL...
> 
> Gruss


 

Gruss und haltet die Ohren steif...


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

Sind Siemensnutzer Anhänger eines besonderen SM Kultes? 


bike


P.S: Vielleicht passt dieser Threat inzwischen besser zum Stammtisch


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bis Herbst? - träum weiter .
> *Erst wenn wirklich alle typischen Projekte, die eine Firma so realisiert, wirklich komplett migrierbar sind, macht der*
> *Wechsel Sinn.*
> 
> ...


 
Zur Erinnerung....


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Sind Siemensnutzer Anhänger eines besonderen SM Kultes?
> bike
> 
> P.S: Vielleicht passt dieser Threat inzwischen besser zum Stammtisch


 

Stammtisch vielleicht, aber meinst du mich mit "Siemensnutzer" ??  

... Irritiert...


----------



## Jan (17 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich kenn mich ja nicht in Gesetzen so aus, ist aber was Siemens da macht
> eine Art "Unlauterer Wettbewerb", sie locken die Kunden mit TIA und sagen
> ihr braucht das, weil die neuen Geräte drauf abgestimmt werden und zwingen
> einen Quasi in eine Prof Lizens mit SUS. Jetzt kommt TIA, wohl bemerkt
> ...


 
So etwas wie mit Flex vieleicht nicht, aber vieleicht noch viel schlimmer.....


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2011)

turbo76 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe nun auch das "tolle" TIA V11.
> als erstes wollte ich gleich mal die neue Profibus baugruppe für die 1200er testen und das smartwireDT gatewayDP von moeller ranhängen. Also habe ich mir mein Projekt konfiguriert´und mit dem SWD von moeller meine GSD-Datei erstellt. Die habe ich dann in V11 installiert und nun ist V11 tot. Startet nicht mal mehr.
> Ich habe dem Siemens Support die GSD geschickt, und die haben das selbe Problem alles tot, aber keiner weiss warum. Die GSD ist in Ordnung, denn in step7 v5.4 läuft die.



Das wäre doch eine Idee, wir schicken denen alle solche netten GSD, dann ist deren TIA tot, unseres auch und wir können fröhlich mit V5.5 weiterwursteln. *ROFL*


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Stammtisch vielleicht, aber meinst du mich mit "Siemensnutzer" ??
> 
> ... Irritiert...



Eigentlich was es mehr oder weniger eine allgemeine Frage, auch an mich.




Ralle schrieb:


> Das wäre doch eine Idee, wir schicken denen alle solche netten GSD, dann ist deren TIA tot, unseres auch und wir können fröhlich mit V5.5 weiterwursteln. *ROFL*



Kann es sein, dass du ab und an gehässig bist? "sinnier"


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

turbo76 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe nun auch das "tolle" TIA V11.
> als erstes wollte ich gleich mal die neue Profibus baugruppe für die 1200er testen und das smartwireDT gatewayDP von moeller ranhängen. Also habe ich mir mein Projekt konfiguriert´und mit dem SWD von moeller meine GSD-Datei erstellt. Die habe ich dann in V11 installiert und nun ist V11 tot. Startet nicht mal mehr.
> Ich habe dem Siemens Support die GSD geschickt, und die haben das selbe Problem alles tot, aber keiner weiss warum. Die GSD ist in Ordnung, denn in step7 v5.4 läuft die.



Ach dann haben die Endwickler von Moeller einen Virus für TIA entwickelt und
Schleusen den über die GSD ein...auch nicht schlecht


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ist es schon so spät .... ?

wieso ist Ralle jetzt  "Super-Moderator*in*"  ...  

erstmal Kaffee trinken geh´

bis dann ....


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist es schon so spät .... ?
> 
> wieso ist Ralle jetzt  "Super-Moderator*in*"  ...
> ...



LOL, frag Markus, der wird zickig, wenn man ihn ärgert! *ROFL*


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> LOL, frag Markus, der wird zickig, wenn man ihn ärgert! *ROFL*



Hat Markus echt weibliche Gene?
Jetzt bin ich aber schockiert *ROFL*


bike


----------



## Jan (17 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht,
> allerdings fand ich folgende Tastenkombinationen schon immer absolut umständlich:
> STRG + ALT + Q
> ...


 
Die Kombinationen habe ich gelernt mit einer Hand einzugeben, aber die STRG + J bekomme ich einfach nicht hin ... zu kurze Finger....
Genauso wie STRG + O und STRG + ENTER.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> LOL, frag Markus, der wird zickig, wenn man ihn ärgert! *ROFL*


 

So Jungs, (..und Mädels ?...)
Kaffee is´alle...

jetzt ma´Butter bei de´Fische.. !

Was hab´ich verpasst ?
Wen hab´ich geärgert ?
im Moment fühl ich mich etwas vera....

Bringe mich doch mit konstruktiven Beiträgen auch hier ein ... ??

Also: helft mir auf die Sprünge ... !!

Trotzdem Gruss


----------



## Paule (17 Mai 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Also: helft mir auf die Sprünge ... !


Guckst du hier: 

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45106


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2011)

*So verblieb vom Hannibal nur der Ball*

Hallo,



			
				SoftMachine schrieb:
			
		

> Bringe mich doch mit konstruktiven Beiträgen auch hier ein ... ??
> 
> Also: helft mir auf die Sprünge ... !!



Mannomann, schon 66 Beiträge und immer noch nicht die Suchfunktion gefunden 

Also der Markus hat dem Ralle was abgeschnitten, seitdem ist Ralle Supermoderatorin. Dem Ralle gefällt die neue Rolle *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Hat Markus echt weibliche Gene?
> Jetzt bin ich aber schockiert *ROFL*
> 
> 
> bike


naja, wenn man den Chromosomensatz so durchgeht, dann ist ja die Hälfte schonmal sicher weiblich. und da ja in der anderen Hälfte meist auch mindestens 50% weilblich von der Oma sind, kommen wir durch vollständige Induktion letztlich zum Schluss, dass letztendlich ein verkümmertes X-Chromosom die Frau zum Mann macht.

... aber zum Thema: ich hab grad mein migriertes Projekt geöffnet, wollte die Willkommens-Tour ansehen, TIA hat erstmal Flash installiert, dann passierte aber nichts, bin dann nochmal auf die Projektstartansicht, wieder zurück auf die willkommenstour, TIA installiert nochmal Flash, dann - keine Ahnung mehr ... und Fehlerberichterstattung.

Nagut - das sind ja so die Sachen, wenn man son Produkt ganz unerwarteter Weise auf eine jungfräuliche Maschine installiert. Sonst ist ja Flash meist erster ...


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> > *Erst wenn wirklich alle typischen Projekte, die eine Firma so realisiert, wirklich komplett migrierbar sind, macht der Wechsel Sinn.*
> 
> 
> Zur Erinnerung....


auch Dir überlasse ich es vollständig selbst.

ich für meinen Teil werde alles, was risikofrei migrierbar ist, migrieren. Und wenn mein Vertrauen hoch genug in die Software ist, beginne ich auch Neuprojekte damit. Und für meine 1200er-Aufgabe hab ich ohnehin keine Alternative (ausser dass, wenn es nicht geht, die betreffenden Maschinen dann weiterhin eine 200er und OP3 enthalten).

Beim ersten Migrierversuch sind nun die Texte des HMI verloren gegangen. Naja, in 45 Minuten kamm man ja mal etwas vergessen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das auch nach weiteren 45 Minuten nochmal so. Dann kann ja Siemens sich das mal anschauen. Und ich auf SP1 warten ...

sodenn das schon mit SP1 behoben sein sollte.

Das Programm hat nun zwischenzeitlich auch nach der Lizenz gefragt ...


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Beim ersten Migrierversuch sind nun die Texte des HMI verloren gegangen.


Es kann sein, die Sprache das angezeigt wird nach migrieren, ist ein nicht konfigurierte Sprache.
So war es bei mir. Nachdem das ich das Sprache auf eine von die konfigurierte Sprachen umgestellt habe, waren die Tekste wieder da.

(und dadurch habe ich gefunden wie tief die Spracheinstellungen verstecht sind).


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

... und ausserdem, wenn man so spontan den "Dreck" zur Seite legt, wie mein Chef grad ("siehste doch, kannst nicht verwenden") ohne vorher mal in die Projekttexte und Editiersprache geschaut zu haben ...

also die Texte sind da - man muss sie nur "sichtbar" schalten


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 Mai 2011)

*wie wärs mit einem "Bekannte-TIA-Fehler" Post*

wie wärs mit einem "Bekannte-TIA-Fehler" Post 

damit man diese ganzen Erfahrungen sammeln kann - mit kleinen Szenarienbeschreibungen was zum Fehler führte

soweit gehört liesst Siemens hier ja auch hin und wieder mal mit

lieber proaktiv an der Fehlereingrenzung mithelfen, und auch der Gewichtung, als auf SP1 hoffen


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> (und dadurch habe ich gefunden wie tief die Spracheinstellungen verstecht sind).


naja, so versteckt fand ich das grad garnicht. Da ich mit Flex2008 schonmal zweisprachig gearbeitet habe, aber nicht allzu intensiv, fielen mir bei den Projekttexten oben irgendwelche Reiter auf und im Navigationsbaum links den im Deutschen als "Projektsprachen" bezeichneten Eintrag direkt unter den Projekttexten.

... Aber auch mir wird es noch irgendwann so gehen, dass ich irgendwas verzweifelt suchen werde. Aber dafür gibts Forum


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> auch Dir überlasse ich es vollständig selbst.
> ...



Sach mal bist du momentan irgendwie schlecht drauf   

Wenn ich bei jedem Anwortposting, wo jemand anderes eine andere Idee oder Meinung hat so einen Satz schreiben würde .....          

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ...
> soweit gehört liesst Siemens hier ja auch hin und wieder mal mit
> ...


davon merkt man aber nicht oft was. Im Gegenteil, manchmal möchte man meinen, dieses Forum würde geflissentlich ignoriert. Grad eben erst bemerkte mein Chef wieder: das Anzeigefenster für die Prozessvariable ist immer noch zu klein ...


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das Anzeigefenster für die Prozessvariable ist immer noch zu klein ...



...weil die "Holzköpfe"  in ihren Beispielprojekten immer nur

MOTOR_1 oder TASTER_5  hinschreiben ... und dafür reicht das ja dann auch 

Das SIEMENS gerade diesen Wunsch schon seit gefühlten 10 Jahren ignorieren, 
dafür müsste man eigentlich direkt einen IGNORANZ-Preis erfinden.

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2011)

Deshalb kann ich nur sagen:
Kommt (alle) zum Forumstreffen und sagt es den Leuten direkt. Die Leute die da da sind, werden das sicher notieren.


----------



## Lazarus™ (18 Mai 2011)

Moin-Moin,
habe gestern dann auch das Portal 11 bekommen.
Was soll ich sagen, erst mal installiert...

Dann mal angeworfen und neues Projekt gesagt, das klappte sogar ... 

und dann war es das auch schon, immer wenn man Netzwerkansicht / Geräteansicht klickt, dann bekomme ich einen netten Dialog mit der Auswahl das Portal zu beenden, bzw. neu zu starten ...   Mehr is nich...  

Also derzeit bei mir ohne Funktion, damit sinnlos...   

Gut, das ich es derzeit nicht wirklich brauche *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Sach mal bist du momentan irgendwie schlecht drauf


nö, nicht wirklich ...

nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass da jemand mir gute Ratschläge geben will, wie und wann ich handeln soll. Überlasst das gefälligst mir und schreibt nicht son Käse wie "träum weiter" wenn ich gerade die Sache in Angriff nehme. Sonst kann es sein, dass ich verstumme und im stillen Kämmerlein mein V11 mach und "ihr da draussen" nicht erfahrt, ob man nun damit arbeiten kann oder nicht.

Es ist so, dass ich in zwei Wochen IBN habe. Und da hab ich die Wahl: entweder ganz stressfreie drei Tage mit V5.5 und vielen Kaffeepausen mit der seit fünf Jahren immer gleichen (fast gleichen) Maschine. Oder vielleicht eine stressige Woche mit V11. Ergebnis ungewiss. Aber Ergebnis insofern feststehend, dass die Maschine spätestens dann läuft, wenn ich dann das Projekt als V5.5/V2008 aufspiele. Und auch Ergebnis dahingehend feststehend, dass ich - wenns funktionieren sollte - mit einem wesentlich beruhigterem Gefühl an ein Neuprojekt mit V11 rangehen könnte. Dann hätte ich den Stress mit dem Werkzeug jetzt und den Stress mit einem Neuprojekt nicht gleichzeitig.

Da brauch ich keine Ratschläge wie "erst wenn alles, was eine Firma so macht, migrierbar ist ...". Weil: es ist keine Meinung. Es ist ein Ratschlag.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> naja, so versteckt fand ich das grad garnicht. Da ich mit Flex2008 schonmal zweisprachig gearbeitet habe, aber nicht allzu intensiv, fielen mir bei den Projekttexten oben irgendwelche Reiter auf und im Navigationsbaum links den im Deutschen als "Projektsprachen" bezeichneten Eintrag direkt unter den Projekttexten.


In Flex gibt es in Bild-Editor in Menü-Liste oben ein Feld wo man die Konfigurier-Sprache wählen kann.
In WinCC v11, gibt es diese Feld nicht mehr.
Ich habe bis 5 HMI Sprachen die ich konfigurieren muss.
Selbst das wecheln über die Menü-Liste wie in Flex ist nicht optimal.

Optimal wäre: Wenn ich auf ein Text doppel-clicke, dann öffnet der Tekst-Eingabe sofort, mit das gewählte "Anzeige-Sprache", aber auch mit alle die andere Sprachen aufgelistet und editierbar. Dann kann ich schauen ob die Tekste stimmen, ändern, und sogar kopieren. Bei mit ist das arbeiten mit HMI's ungefähr 50% editieren von Tekste.

Es wäre auch gut wenn man die Sprache per Hot-Key wechseln kann.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...immer nur MOTOR_1 oder TASTER_5 hinschreiben ...


ja, sie haben immer noch nicht gemerkt, dass ich Instanzdaten und nicht Merker benutze ...


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Optimal wäre: ...


hmm, ich sehe schon: das hab ich anders gemacht: den Entwurf der HMI hab ich in der Referenzsprache gemacht, die Übersetzung dann in der Tabelle der Projekttexte vorgenommen, dann bei meinem bislang einzigen fremdsprachlichen Panel (OP7 warens mehr, aber das ist ja letztes Jahrtausend) also dann hab ich die Sprache umgeschaltet und die Fremdsprachentexte in den Bildern dann fertig formatiert.

Gut - wenn dann noch was dazukommen soll, dann ist das natürlich so nicht mehr so einfach gangbar. Wenn man dann in tausenden Texten erstmal den noch nicht übersetzten suchen soll. Obwohl: über die Sortierfunktion müsste das doch auch gehen, wenn der Fremttext beim Anlegen dann leer bleiben sollte? Halt: Vorsicht ist beim Kopieren geboten!

Naja, ich hab ja selten mehrsprachig ...


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2011)

Das mit die Tekste in Tabellenformat ist auch so eine Sache.
Auf eine Seite toll das man alle die Tekste haben.
Auf die andere Seite fast praktisch unanwendbar weil die Tekste von Anwendungsstelle getrennt sind, wobei haarreizender misverständnisse entstehen kann.

Und ich verwende auch das eksportieren und importieren von tekste über Excel. Das hilft bei "massen-übersetzung", aber für das alltägliche Arbeit ist Flex zu umständlich, und jetxt mit v11 sehr problematisch.


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

@JesperMP
ist deine X-Taste kaputt?


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

ich habs noch nicht ins Eck geschmissen. es gibt doch noch ein paar erfreuliche Dinge - wie z.B. nun mein Anhang.

Aber es wird einen Aufschrei durchs Forum geben. Ich hab meinen allerletzten Global-DB mit Hilfe eines Dummy-FB in eine Instanz verwandeln müssen ...

Wer also seither in der Visu auf Global-DB setze [Edit: und die Variablen symbolisch angebunden hatte], braucht V11 vorerst garnicht erst auspacken.

...und wer noch ganz genau wissen will, wofür der DB war: es war ein reiner Notizblock.


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wer also seither in der Visu auf Global-DB setze, braucht V11 vorerst garnicht erst auspacken.



Gehen in TIA keine GlobalDBs


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich habs noch nicht ins Eck geschmissen. es gibt doch noch ein paar erfreuliche Dinge - wie z.B. nun mein Anhang.
> 
> Aber es wird einen Aufschrei durchs Forum geben. Ich hab meinen allerletzten Global-DB mit Hilfe eines Dummy-FB in eine Instanz verwandeln müssen ...
> 
> ...


 
kannst du noch einmal genauer erläutern was du meinst, ich komme gerade nicht mit


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @JesperMP
> ist deine X-Taste kaputt?


Was meinst du ?
Gibt es ein Short-cut um Sprachen zu wechseln ?


----------



## bike (18 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> kannst du noch einmal genauer erläutern was du meinst, ich komme gerade nicht mit



Nicht nur du.
JesperMP gibt Erfahrungen und Informationen wieder, beim Perfektionist habe ich bisher keine echten Informationen zu diesem Thema gelesen.

Zum Glück? habe ich mit dem System schon spielen dürfen, denn effektives Arbeiten ist damit noch? nicht möglich.

Auch habe ich nicht die Zeit solche Versuche zu  machen, ich muss Code produzieren.


NIx für ungut


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

also - ja, ich hab zu wenig geschrieben zu dem Problem, das ich hatte.

aber noch eins vorab - es gibt wieder neue Images für die Panels. Wobei der Neuigkeitswert dieser Meldung wohl von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist. Wenn V11 auf Flex2008-Images weitergelaufen währe, hätte das wohl eher Neuigkeitswert. Aber weder das eine noch das Andere hab ich hier bisher bewusst lesen dürfen.

Hat wohl noch niemand ein MP277/10 migriert (?).

Also, ich habe das getan. Dem ersten Augenschein nach ging alles gut (keine expliziten Fehlermeldungen, allerdings hab ich gestern die Liste der Warnungen schlicht ignoriert, weil ich ja eigentlich schon im Feierabend war, als ich da 45 Minuten auf das Migrieren gewartet hatte.

also hab ich heute mal auf die Hardware laden wollen und bekam vom Generator angemeckert, dass da eine Symbolanbindung flöten gegangen wäre. Das waren String-Variablen, die als Notizzettel für Rezepturdaten, einer reinen Textinformation, in einem Global-DB abgelegt waren. Sämtliche Symbolanbindungen zu Instanzdatenbausteinen sind jedoch erhalten geblieben. Ein Neuverbinden lehnte Flex ab. Machte das einfach nicht. Also denke ich mir: kopiere die Deklaration des DB in den Deklarationsteil eines neuen FB und mache so aus dem Global-DB einen Instanz-DB.

ja - und dann ging das Anbinden ...

So, das neue Image ist auf dem Panel, die Projektierung auch, mal sehen, ob ich Fehler entdecken kann.

und ob die CPU mit mir spricht und das Programm, dass ich mit V5.5 raufgespielt habe mit dem V11-Programm übereinstimmt.

ja, und warum man von mir erwartet, so kompetent und detailliert informieren zu können, wie der wehrte Kollege Jesper dies tut, weiss ich nicht. Aber ein einfaches "erklärs mal bitte genauer" hätte mir vollauf genügt ...

@ Jesper:
es geht darum, wie Du das Wort "Text" schreibst.


----------



## Züttu (18 Mai 2011)

Für alle die sich bereits fleissig über TIA ärgern, hier gibts nachschlag

Das erste Update ist erschienen: Update V11


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

ähhhmmmm, fallen eigentlich nur negative Seiten am Portal auf? Unnötiger DnD-Schnickschnak? Eine längst überfällige Neuerung ist die Online-Verbindung zur CPU. Das mit dem Online/Offline-Fenstern war ja wohl der größte Krampf aller Zeiten. Nu ist das schön gelöst - im Navigationsbaum erscheint direkt, welche Bausteine on/offline gleich bzw. unterschiedlich sind. Das möchte ich! Wie viele tausende Male hab ich mir mit on/offline-Vergleich die Finger wundgeklickt. jetzt hab ichs endlich permanent im Blick, was gleich - und was unterschiedlich ist.

Wenngleich das gesamte Portal langsamer erscheint, als V5.5 - bei Flex V11 hab ich das Gefühl, das ist nun schneller als V2008. Aber kann auch nur ein erster Eindruck sein ...

... und was auch schon längst überfällig war: Querverweise, die vom SPS-Programm bis in die HMI reichen. Umgekehrt hatten wir das schon. Also, dass HMI-Variablen bis zur Verwendungsstelle in der SPS verfolgt werden konnten.

also, es gibt da schon ein paar Sachen, die den Einsatz von V11 rechtfertigen. Jetzt mal schauen, wie massiv die Dysfunktionen dieser doch noch recht neuen Software deren erfolgreichen Einsatz behindern. Mein erster Eindruck: für mich könnte das TIA ausreichend gut funktionieren. Im Gegensatz zu TIA kann ich mich da an 2004 erinnern, da war zumindest die Migration OPx7 zu OP7x ein unglaubliches Desaster, das bis heute andauert.

EDIT: eben grad nochmal getestet. Der ESC-Knopf wird nach wie vor (2008SP2UPD12!) ganz dumm mit AktiviereVorherigesBild belegt. Naja, wie soll er auch wissen, ob man per Pfeiltasten daher navigiert hatte oder anders ...


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... und was auch schon längst überfällig war: Querverweise, die vom SPS-Programm bis in die HMI reichen. Umgekehrt hatten wir das schon. Also, dass HMI-Variablen bis zur Verwendungsstelle in der SPS verfolgt werden konnten.



Da war FLEX sozusagen der Probelauf in eine Richtung.
Also speziell diese Funkion, die jetzt bei SIEMENS in beide 
Richtungen geht vermisse ich bei Konkurrenzsoftware doch sehr.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

Hier ist noch ein guter Link:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50028243

Da kann man gut erkennen, ab welchem Firmwarestand die CPUs
verwendet werden können, oder ob man das Originalprojekt V5.5
vor der Migration noch anpassen muss. Ich hatte zu dem Thema
ja weiter oben schon etwas geschrieben.

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2011)

@Perfektionist:
Ich glaube das deine Probleme mit Global-DBs hören zu die unerklärlichen Fehlern. Bei mir geht es Global-DBs mit WinCC Variabeln zu verbinden.
Ich hatte ein unerklärlichen Fehler bei die erste Hardware Einrichtung. Nach ein alles-löschen-von-vorne-aus-wieder-anfängen hat es geklappt.
Also, probier eine neues migrieren von vorne aus zu starten. :icon_smile:


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ... probier eine neues migrieren von vorne aus zu starten. :icon_smile:


ich mach grad das Update drauf. Und dann probier ich nochmal ...



Züttu schrieb:


> Für alle die sich bereits fleissig über TIA ärgern, ...


in der Readme steht nicht mal drin, worüber man sich hätte seither ärgern sollen. ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob jetzt weniger funktioniert


----------



## Schnitzel (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand das WinCC V11 Comfort/Advanced Päckchen in der Post gehabt?

Viele Grüße - Michael


----------



## Züttu (18 Mai 2011)

Ich konnte bis jetzt keine Veränderung feststellen. 

Der Support von Siemens hat mir zu einem meiner Probleme bis jetzt auch nur sagen können das meine Installation (Win7 SP1) sowie so noch nicht unterstützt wird....


----------



## vollmi (18 Mai 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit dem Online betrachten von Multiinstanzierten FBs welche in SCL geschrieben wurden? 

Geht das jetzt? Oder werden die Aktualwerte wieder von mehreren FBs immerwieder überschrieben?

Also ich möchte einen Baustein der öfter aufgerufen wird, online öffnen und in der SCL darstellung betrachten können mit den Resultaten nur für diesen aktuellen Aufruf. Nicht für einen davor und danach.

mfG René


----------



## Züttu (18 Mai 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon jemand das WinCC V11 Comfort/Advanced Päckchen in der Post gehabt?
> 
> Viele Grüße - Michael



Ich habs gestern grad erhalten, hatte aber noch nicht viel Zeit zum rumspielen


----------



## Paule (18 Mai 2011)

*Variablen Kommentar fehlt*

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig!

Mir zeigt es keinen Kommentar bei einer Variablen an, sprich im Netzwerk in AWL Sicht.
Nicht der Netzwerkkommentar oder der Zeilenkommentar, die gehen, sondern direkt von der Variablen.

Extras > PLC-Programmierung > Ansicht > mit Kommentaren
ist gesetzt.


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

*...die neue VAT  (Beobachtungstabelle)*

Was mich wirklich extrem stört ist die neue VAT  (Beobachtungstabelle)

Bei V5.5 konnte man noch schön mehrere Zeilen als Lücke
zwischen den zu beobachtenden Aggregaten lassen.
Auch waren Kommentarzeilen möglich 

Jetzt ist alles am Stück. Bei vielen Tags ist das sehr 
unübersichtlich.

Frank


----------



## Schibi (18 Mai 2011)

Hi,

kann mir einer sagen wie lang der Symbolname einer Variablen maximal sein darf? In 5.5 waren das ja max 24 Zeichen glaube ich.
Und wie lang darfs im DB sein? Immer die lästigen Abkürzugen nerven mich schon lange.

Gruß Schibi


----------



## sventek (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Hier noch ein Erfahrungsbericht für die Installation von TIA V11 (weiter bin ich nämlich nicht gekommen!!!):

Ich habe heute probiert TIA V11 auf meinem neuen Field PG M3 zu installieren. Kurz vor Ende der Installation ist das PG abgestürtzt. Das alleine nicht genug. Das PG startet jetzt auch nicht mehr. Fehler: No bootable device. 
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das ein Zufall ist. Nach all den Berichten.

Ich persönlich glaube, die bei S haben ein Rad ab. Die Softwareentwicklung ist vollkommen außer Kontrolle geraten. Man sollte vielleicht überlegen, die Verantwortlichen vor die Türe zu setzen. Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Sventek


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

sventek schrieb:


> Ich habe heute probiert TIA V11 auf meinem neuen Field PG M3 zu installieren.
> Kurz vor Ende der Installation ist das PG abgestürtzt. Das alleine nicht genug.
> Das PG startet jetzt auch nicht mehr. Fehler: No bootable device.



Das ist schon ein Witz, dass es ausgerechnet auf einem Field-PG Probleme gibt.

Ich habe meine Version auf einem NICHT frischen DELL D830 installiert, auf
dem auch V5.5 und ROCKWELL und Codesys in mehrerenn Varianten darauf ist.

Allerdings habe ich XP-SP3.

Vorhin habe ich noch das UPD1 nachgeschoben, was mein Rechner auch
ohne Murren und Knurren geschluckt hat.

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

Die Installation in meinen von XP-Mode abgeleiteten WinVPC ging glatt. Aber mein Spieltrieb, V11 auch mal auf einem (zwei) Netbooks aufzusetzen, war zunächst von Frust begleitet. Nun installiere ich grad auf ein weiteres Netbook, wo die Start.exe nicht direkt nach ein paar Sekunden kommentarlos aufgehört hat, zu arbeiten. (@Helmut: ja, es ist Feierabend - eigentlich sollte Schluss sein mit 1 und 0.) Es ist ein System, das schonmal für S7 + Flex auf XP-Prome geschaltet war. WAR!. aber das Setup meckert im Moment nicht, dass das auf Home geschaltet ist. Noch nicht ...


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...(@Helmut: ja, es ist Feierabend - eigentlich sollte Schluss sein mit 1 und 0.)  ...


Helmut hat auch nie Feierabend vom forum. Der ist mit seinm Ei-phone sogar noch online wenn seine Freundin eigentlich was ganz anderes vorhat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Helmut hat auch nie Feierabend vom forum. Der ist mit seinm Ei-phone sogar noch online wenn seine Freundin eigentlich was ganz anderes vorhat.



Woher weißt du das, ich hab das doch niemand erzählt ROFLMAO:


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2011)

wie ????
bei Helmut lebt einE ProgrammIERERIN in Festanstellung?
das sind ja Zustände! (wie bei mir und meiner ... - ne, von Programmieren hat die ja nicht die blasseste A..., aber mit P..., da kann sie es  )

... mit mir 

ob TIA aufm Netbook was von sich gibt? ... Bericht morgen ... (wenns EI-phone wieder eingeschaltet ist  )


----------



## Paule (18 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ob TIA aufm Netbook was von sich gibt? ... Bericht morgen ... (wenns EI-phone wieder eingeschaltet ist  )


Also ich finde dieser Thread entwickelt sich immer mehr zu:
Das Tagebuch des Perfektionist mit seinem TIA.

Ich habe auch TIA und damit diverse Probleme, die ich mir natürlich mit dem Einsatz dieser jungfräulichen Software selber antue.
Übrigens auf meinem Notebook läuft es, wie erwartet (ist auch schon älter) ziemlich langsam.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich habe auch TIA und damit diverse Probleme, ...


teil doch mal _Dein_ Wissen mit mir ...


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2011)

aus meinem Tagebuch ...

... also, wer hier lieber liest, als selber zu probieren oder wissen will, was zu probieren man sich sparen kann: Flex V11 will Message Queuing. Das geht spontan im Setup von XP-Prof, bei XP-Prome gibt es diesen Punkt im Setup nicht. Auf die Schnelle find ich im Internet keine Möglichkeit auf Abhilfe. Falls jemand was weiss, sei das als Aufruf zu verstehen, mitzuteilen, ob man Message-Queuinig irgendwie für Prome hinbekommt.


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2011)

In Win XP Pro:
Control Panel ... Add or remove programs ... Add/Remove Windows components.
Dort gibt es "Message Queuing"

Win XP Prome kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2011)

Prome:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19822

in Pro: Menüpunkt vorhanden. in Prome nicht. Und auch nix im Internet, was man laden könnte - jedenfalls nicht auf einem flüchtigen Blick für mich als relativen Laien auf dem Gebiet OS-Konfiguration erkennbar.


----------



## daschris (19 Mai 2011)

hier ne beschreibung ist halt die Frage ob du die passenden CDs da hast...



*Install Microsoft Message Queue (MSMQ) on XP Home*

Out of the box, MSMQ is not available to install on XP Home, just XP Pro. Here are my notes to get it installed on XP Home. The technique is similar to Adam V's "Installing IIS on Windows XP Home." NOTE: you may need to install IIS first.
*Requirements*


XP Home Install CD (may not be needed)
Windows 2000 Server CD (W2k Workstation might work, but I never tried it)
*Procedure*

*Update (2008-01-18):* Step 4 had a typo in it (thanks to Thomas P for finding it!) -- it should now work.
Make sure temp directory exists
Open a DOS window (Start → Run → type *CMD* and press enter) then type mkdir c:\temp
You may get an error; that's okay. Switch to that directory: cd /d c:\temp
Add MSMQ to your windows components Add/Remove screen
Edit your c:\windows\inf\sysoc.inf and add the following line in the [Components] section: msmqocm=msmqocm.dll,OcEntry,msmqocm.inf,,7
Put your W2K CD in the drive (D: in this example) and extract msmqocm.inf into your c:\windows\inf directory: c:\temp> expand d:\i386\msmqocm.in_ c:\windows\inf\msmqocm.inf
Extract msmqocm.dll into your c:\windows\system32\setup directory: c:\temp> expand d:\i386\msmqocm.dl_ c:\windows\system32\setup\msmqocm.dll
Bulk expand DLLs and EXEs into the temp directory: c:\temp> for %a in (d:\i386\*mq*.dl_) do expand %a %~na.dllc:\temp> for %a in (d:\i386\*mq*.ex_) do expand %a %~na.exe
Install MSMQ
Go to add/remove programs in your control panel and click the "Add/Remove Windows Components" on the left side.
Put a check next to "Message Queuing Services" and click "next."
If the installer can't find a file, point it to your temp directory (C:\temp).
If it *STILL* can find a file, you'll need to expand it from the CD to the c:\temp directory and try #3 again:
For example, if it can't find "foo.sys" you will run the following: c:\temp> expand d:\i386\foo.sy_ foo.sys


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2011)

W2k-Server-CD hab ich natürlich nicht. Aber einen Bruder, der an entsprechender Stelle tätig ist und somit sowas garantiert in irgendeiner Schublade rumliegen hat. Aber da ich das Gerät nicht dauerhaft mit ordentlicher (Home-) Lizenz und V11 betreiben will, sondern nur mal für Testzwecke die Software draufmachen will, ist es für mich persönlich an dieser Stelle jetzt einfacher, ne alte Platte mit noch nicht gelöschtem XP-Prof reinzuschrauben.


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> W2k-Server-CD hab ich natürlich nicht. Aber einen Bruder, der an entsprechender Stelle tätig ist und somit sowas garantiert in irgendeiner Schublade rumliegen hat. Aber da ich das Gerät nicht dauerhaft mit ordentlicher (Home-) Lizenz und V11 betreiben will, sondern nur mal für Testzwecke die Software draufmachen will, ist es für mich persönlich an dieser Stelle jetzt einfacher, ne alte Platte mit noch nicht gelöschtem XP-Prof reinzuschrauben.



Mann Perfektionist, du scheinst ja echt 'nen Hardwarefriedhof bei dir rumliegen zu haben.  Ich hab das irgendwann satt gehabt und 90% entsorgt. Bisher geht es mir gut damit. 

PS: Aber mein altes PG720 hab ich noch!


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2011)

och, so lang liegt die Platte noch garnicht. Die hab ich aus meinem Dell raus, um auf einer frischen, größeren Platte das gleiche Image des XP aufzuspielen und zusätzlich auf weiteren Partitionen Win7/32 und 7/64.

Dann hatte ich die Platte noch ein paar mal für eventuelle Notfälle immer schön mitgenommen - naja, jetzt wäre sie reif für den Kübel - wenn da nicht immer wieder die Versuche wären, die man z.B. in Bezug auf Siemenssoftware mit sowas machen könnte.

Aber ich glaub, demnächst gibts dann mal nen richtig großen Lappie. Ich hab den MSI GT680R im Auge. Dann hoffe ich, meinen Friedhof entsorgen zu können bzw. in virtuelle Maschinen verbannen zu können.


----------



## rapser (19 Mai 2011)

Falls jemand Step7 V11 und WinCC V11 schon hat,

seid gestern gibt es das Update 1 dafür! Das hat ja nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Ich noch nicht mal die V11 im Hause.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...m=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content


----------



## o.s.t. (19 Mai 2011)

rapser schrieb:


> Falls jemand Step7 V11 und WinCC V11 schon hat,
> 
> seid gestern gibt es das Update 1 dafür! Das hat ja nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


Gähhhn....  Diese "News" gabs hier schon im Post #365


----------



## o.s.t. (19 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ....Ich hab den MSI GT680R im Auge....


Gaming-Notebook - von der Power her sicher ganz ok, SSD und HD auch ganz ok - aber für mich mit Spiegeldisplay (Kotz-Smilie) zum arbeiten absolutes NoGo! Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.

o.s.t.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> aber mit Spiegeldisplay


dass die Gamer bei Dunkelheit mit dem Ding "arbeiten" ist mir auch klar. Aber mal schaun, obs was vergleichbares woanders auch in tageslichttauglich gibt. In meinem Büro ists meist nicht so hell (und da gibts dann nochn zweiten Schirm, der nicht spiegeln muss), auf der Baustelle kann der Spiegel natürlich schon lästig werden.

Leider zwingt ja die Siemens-Software einen zu so einem Prügel von Gerät. Steht nur noch die Frage zu klären, ob 2x 2,5GHz besser wäre als 4x 2,0GHz. EPLAN P8 hat in der Vergangenheit zu dem Pro Kern leistungsfähigeren Prozessor geraten. Und Siemens hat ja in der Vergangenheit auch mal eher einkernig programmiert ...


----------



## Schibi (19 Mai 2011)

Huhu.... Hallo......, hhm

seltsam; seit heute morgen nicht mehr zu hören????
Hat Siemens seine Schergen geschickt und hat euch alle Mundtot gemacht??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Schibi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Mai 2011)

Schibi schrieb:


> Huhu.... Hallo......, hhm
> 
> seltsam; seit heute morgen nicht mehr zu hören????
> Hat Siemens seine Schergen geschickt und hat euch alle Mundtot gemacht???
> ...



Jetzt ist gerade mal 6 Stunden nichts neues zu lesen. Also seit heute mittag, nicht heute morgen. 
Die sind halt alle so fasziniert vom TIA-Portal und können gar nicht genug davon bekommen. Wie soll denn da noch gepostet werden?


----------



## vollmi (19 Mai 2011)

Mich würde immernoch interessieren ob das Online Betrachten verbessert wurden.

Ist SCL online betrachten von Multiinstanzbausteinen möglich? Das ist nämlich etwas das mit bei V5.5 noch extrem nervt. Dass das nicht geht.


----------



## Schibi (19 Mai 2011)

Ich würde ja auch gerne ein bischen mit Tia "rumexperimentieren", aber wahrscheinlich wird das bei uns noch eine Weile dauern bis mein Chef sich dazu durchringen kann.

Gruß Schibi


----------



## Schibi (19 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Jetzt ist gerade mal 6 Stunden nichts neues zu lesen. Also seit heute mittag, nicht heute morgen.



Stimmt, ich hatte noch eine falsche Zeitzone in den Forumseinstellungen.


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2011)

Wenn ich so überlege wieviel Zeit verbraucht wird und hier über das TIA geschrieben wurde, dann macht mich das sehr nachdenklich.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich so überlege wieviel Zeit verbraucht wird und hier über das TIA geschrieben wurde, dann macht mich das sehr nachdenklich.
> 
> 
> bike



Du warst ja immer vorne mit dabei, also hast du ja auch genug Zeit. 
Ich finde es schon wichtig, diesen efahrungsaustausch an dieser Stelle,
wir werden uns schließlich die nächsten Jahre mit diesen Werkzeug Be-
schäftigen. Wenn es für Siemens zur Zeit auch nicht so Positiv ausschaut,
ist dieser Weg, die beste Möglichkeit für Siemens festzustellen wo es klemmt.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Mai 2011)

auch wenn Helmut mir ja dringend empfiehlt, Urlaub (und Feierabend) mal ohne Bits und Bytes zu machen (womit er auch ein bisschen Recht hat) - so ganz wortlos komm ich dann heute doch nicht ins Bett ...

Siemens hat TIA schon deutlich nun Richtung Windows angepasst. Wenn man es gewohnt ist - Simatic-Manager und Co - dann fällt es ja garnicht so auf. Aber: die *.ap11 (ich hab jetzt nicht extra nachgeschaut, ob sie wirklich so heisst) ist jetzt endlich registriert. Doppelklick darauf öffnet das Projekt. Ohne dass man irgendwas durchsuchen müsste, um es in eine Liste bekannter Projekte aufnehmen zu können.

... und Doppelklick auf eine weitere ap11 öffnet eine weitere Instanz. Gut - Geschmackssache, gibt andere Philosophien - aber für mich OK.

archivieren - dearchivieren ... nun auf Betriebssystemebene (?). Wenn ichs recht verstanden habe ...

Und die Projekte endlich nicht mehr standardmässig im Programmordner. Das entsprach schon seit 95 nicht den Ideen von MS (und auch meinen Vorstellungen von Anwenderdatenhaltung nicht).

Also, ich find, TIA hat eine gewaltigen Schritt in die heutige Welt gemacht. Auch wenn ich dazusagen muss, dass dies schon lange Jahre mehr als überfällig war.

... aber ausser ein paar kleinen Berührungen habe ich noch nicht viel hinter mir. nur einen allerersten Eindruck. Aber dieser allererste Eindruck lässt mich hoffen, eine Liebe zu meinem Werkzeug wiederzufinden, die mir mit Flex2004/5 ziemlich verloren ging ...


----------



## Paule (19 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Doppelklick darauf öffnet das Projekt. Ohne dass man irgendwas durchsuchen müsste, um es in eine Liste bekannter Projekte aufnehmen zu können.
> 
> ... und Doppelklick auf eine weitere ap11 öffnet eine weitere Instanz. Gut - Geschmackssache, gibt andere Philosophien - aber für mich OK.


Ja, und das muss man machen wenn man von einem Projekt die Bausteine in eine anderes kopieren will, zweimal TIA öffnen.
Denn leider wenn ich im TIA ein Projekt öffne, die Bausteine kopiere, im TIA das Zielprojekt öffne (eine Anwahl ist ja dort schön zu machen) um die Baustein einzufügen, kann nichts mehr eingefügt werden.

Was absolut klasse ist:
Der SCL Editor mit der Online Sicht und der Variablenbrauser.


----------



## SoftMachine (19 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber dieser allererste Eindruck lässt mich hoffen, eine Liebe zu meinem Werkzeug wiederzufinden, die mir mit *Flex2004/5* ziemlich verloren ging ...


 
So lange schon ... ??  

Gruss


----------



## Chefmech (20 Mai 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Die Kombinationen habe ich gelernt mit einer Hand einzugeben, aber die STRG + J bekomme ich einfach nicht hin ... zu kurze Finger....
> Genauso wie STRG + O und STRG + ENTER.



Schau mal auf deine Tastatur, da hast du normalerweise 2 Ctrl-Tasten, die Kombinationen lassen sich ganz gut drücken, wenn du dich für die CTRL-Taste unten rechts entscheidest 

PS: Zumindest auf meiner "Schweizer Tastatur"...


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Denn leider wenn ich im TIA ein Projekt öffne, die Bausteine kopiere, im TIA das Zielprojekt öffne (eine Anwahl ist ja dort schön zu machen) um die Baustein einzufügen, kann nichts mehr eingefügt werden.


ich denke mal, da verhält sich TIA wie Flex:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> seither war ich es gewohnt, dass, wenn ich ein Objekt markiere und mit Strg-C kopiere, das Objekt als solches in irgend eine Zwischenablage wandert. Nun stelle ich fest: Flexible merkt sich nur einen Verweis auf das Objekt. Ich habe heute ein Objekt markiert, kopiert, das Ursprungsobjekt verändert und dann das Duplikat mit Strg-V woanders eingefügt: und siehe da, es erschien nicht der ursprüngliche Zustand des Objekts, sondern der veränderte. Also fand der eigendliche Kopiervorgang nicht zum Zeitpunkt, als ich Strg-C drückte statt, sondern erst, als ich CTRL-V drückte. Was im Übrigen dazu führt, dass Strg-C, dann Entf und dann Ctrl-V nichts mehr produziert.
> 
> Neue SAA-Guidelines oder einfach Murx?


Die D´n´D- Fraktion merkt davon nichts ...


----------



## vollmi (20 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Was absolut klasse ist:
> Der SCL Editor mit der Online Sicht



Hast du den schon bei Mehrfachaufrufen von SCL Objekten ausprobiert? Funktioniert das? Nimmt er den aktuellen Aufruf für die Onlineansicht?


----------



## offliner (20 Mai 2011)

Du kannst mit einem Knopfdruck (kleines Symbol oben rechts am Fenster) auswählen, welche Instanz beobachtet werden soll. Das geht übrigens auch bei AWL/KOP/FUP...


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> ... mit einem Knopfdruck ...


unsere Gebete sind erhört worden. Mal schaun, ob in zehn Jahren wieder einmal Weihnachten, Pfingsten und Ostern zusammentreffen


----------



## vollmi (20 Mai 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> Du kannst mit einem Knopfdruck (kleines Symbol oben rechts am Fenster) auswählen, welche Instanz beobachtet werden soll. Das geht übrigens auch bei AWL/KOP/FUP...



Das wär jetzt echt ein Grund direkt das T11 zu bestellen. Ich mag SCL was mich bisher gestört hat ist das nicht vorhandene Online Betrachten.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @Perfektionist:
> Ich glaube das deine Probleme mit Global-DBs hören zu die unerklärlichen Fehlern. ... Also, probier eine neues migrieren von vorne aus zu starten. :icon_smile:


Die Quelle des Phänomens ist gefunden: die Wurzel des Übels wuchs bereits in Protoolzeiten. Und irgendwas davon hat überlebt. Jüngere Global-DB sind von dem von mir beobachteten Effekt nicht betroffen.


----------



## bike (20 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du warst ja immer vorne mit dabei, also hast du ja auch genug Zeit.
> Ich finde es schon wichtig, diesen efahrungsaustausch an dieser Stelle,
> wir werden uns schließlich die nächsten Jahre mit diesen Werkzeug Be-
> schäftigen. Wenn es für Siemens zur Zeit auch nicht so Positiv ausschaut,
> ist dieser Weg, die beste Möglichkeit für Siemens festzustellen wo es klemmt.



Da hast du bestimmt Recht. *ACK*
Doch was mich verwundert wie manche hier nur Fehler suchen, obwohl noch nicht damit gearbeitet werden muss.
Da ihr dringend die neuen Panels braucht kann ich dein Interessen bestens verstehen.
Es überrascht mich eben, dass so viele sich das Teil jetzt antun, obwohl sie es noch nicht so dringend und absolut brauchen.
Vermutlich können viele bis SP 2 warten bevor sie das System brauchen.
Denn Fehler von jetzt brennen sich im Hirn fest, auch wenn dieser Fehler in einem SP oder HotFix schon lange behoben ist.

Den Bericht was wie funktioniert bzw nicht von Jesper bei PLCtalk finde ich sehr gut.
Informationen und Hinweise wie was funktioniert und wie man etwas über Tricks zum funktionieren bringt.
Denn ob jemand Flex liebte und nun TIA, interessiert relativ wenig und hat auch wenig Informationsgehalt.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2011)

irgendwie ist das doch ein Wiederspruch in sich, es wird eine neue
Software auf den Markt geschmissen und es kann aber erst ab SP2
damit gearbeitet werden....das ist doch beknackt...

Macht ihr das mit euren Kunden auch so, verkauft eine Maschine, liefert
Sie aus und sagt den Kunden, ihr dürft erst in einen halben Jahr damit
Arbeiten.


----------



## offliner (20 Mai 2011)

Ob man dann vollständig mit SP2 loslegen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich denke Siemens hatte das Problem, dass die Software lange angekündigt war und irgendwann muss sie dann auch auf den Markt. So hat man wenigstens die Zeit, sich langsam daran zu gewöhnen (wenn man ein Update-Kunde ist), da die Lizenz für Step7 V11.0 Prof (Update) auch mit V5.5 Prof läuft und zum Glück läuft V11 parallel zu V5.5 auf einer Partition, was sonst auch nicht gewährleistet war ! 
Problematisch ist einfach, dass Step7 V11 nicht so intuitiv zu bedienen ist, wie es immer behauptet wird, da sich einige Dinge doch stark von V5.5 unterscheiden. Hier macht es sicherlich Sinn, dass seitens Siemens eine Art Einführungsworkshop angeboten wird um die Software im Vergleich zur alten Welt kennenzulernen. Ich denke viele Probleme die hier auftauchen, kommen einfach aus dem Grund, dass die Software mit ihren teilweise wirklich tollen neuen Funktionen, nicht bekannt genug ist und "einfach drauf los" gearbeitet wird, was meiner Meinung nach so leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> Ob man dann vollständig mit SP2 loslegen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich denke Siemens hatte das Problem, dass die Software lange angekündigt war und irgendwann muss sie dann auch auf den Markt. So hat man wenigstens die Zeit, sich langsam daran zu gewöhnen (wenn man ein Update-Kunde ist), da die Lizenz für Step7 V11.0 Prof (Update) auch mit V5.5 Prof läuft und zum Glück läuft V11 parallel zu V5.5 auf einer Partition, was sonst auch nicht gewährleistet war !
> Problematisch ist einfach, dass Step7 V11 nicht so intuitiv zu bedienen ist, wie es immer behauptet wird, da sich einige Dinge doch stark von V5.5 unterscheiden. Hier macht es sicherlich Sinn, dass seitens Siemens eine Art Einführungsworkshop angeboten wird um die Software im Vergleich zur alten Welt kennenzulernen. Ich denke viele Probleme die hier auftauchen, kommen einfach aus dem Grund, dass die Software mit ihren teilweise wirklich tollen neuen Funktionen, nicht bekannt genug ist und "einfach drauf los" gearbeitet wird, was meiner Meinung nach so leider nicht funktioniert.



</Ironietag>
Ach, die Software ist also so intuitiv, dass man einen Lehrgang braucht, obwohl man schon jahrelang mit Step7 arbeitet und eigentlich nicht Step7 lernen muss, sondern die Bedienung eines Programmes, das sich ja im Prinzip an die Styleguides von MS halten sollte? Das ist dann ja ein nettes Geldmaschinchen, mit  eingebautem Multiplikator. 
<Ironietag/>

Ich denke nicht, dass du Recht hast, die Probleme liegen nicht an der Unfähigkeit der Nutzer, in diesem Falle sicher nicht ... ok, DAU's gibts auch unter den Programmierern.


----------



## offliner (20 Mai 2011)

Für den einen ist das Glas immer halb leer, für den anderen halb voll... So hab ich das nicht geschrieben. Jeder Step7 Bediener wird sofort ein Projekt erstellen können, aber ob der Weg dahin derjenige ist, der nun über das Portal unterstützt / vorgesehen wird / ist, ist doch die Frage. Es gibt halt Punkte, da macht es keinen Sinn so zu arbeiten, wie man es immer gemacht hat. Das hat mit dummen Nutzern überhaupt nix zu tun, sondern damit, dass man evtl. bestimmte Features gar nicht kennt, die einem das Leben leichter machen können. Es gibt aber auch diejenigen, die immer mit Scheuklappen an ein neues Produkt ran gehen und sich darüber aufregen,was nicht geht, ohne das Produkt wirklich zu kennen. Ich bin heute noch bei Step7 V5.5 erstaunt, was es an Funktionen gibt, die ich noch nicht kannte.
Und das ich Step7 V11 noch nicht als vollständig einsatzfähig sehe, habe ich bereits geschrieben...


----------



## Züttu (20 Mai 2011)

Siemens meint es mit mir wohl besonders gut, ich hab vor ca. 2 Wochen bereits ein Uprade (SUS) und eine neue V11 erhalten. Heut schau ich in meinen Breifkasten und.....*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Siemens meint es mit mir wohl besonders gut, ich hab vor ca. 2 Wochen bereits ein Uprade (SUS) und eine neue V11 erhalten. Heut schau ich in meinen Breifkasten und.....*ROFL*


 
sag mal kann das sein das du meine bekommen hast, heute war unser
Siemens Vertriebler da, legt mir auch eine TIA CD auf dem Tisch....als
Trial, ich glaube es nicht. Ich werde am Montag unseren Einkauf anrufen
er möchte sämtliche Zahlungen für die SUS Verträge sperren, Siemens
liefert ja nicht das was wir bezahlen....ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## bike (20 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Macht ihr das mit euren Kunden auch so, verkauft eine Maschine, liefert Sie aus und sagt den Kunden, ihr dürft erst in einen halben Jahr damit Arbeiten.



Jetzt habe ich mich vermutlich undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Ich sehe so, dass zur Zeit mit Step 7 V 5.4 oder 5.5 gut und sinnvoll gearbeitet werden kann. Daher würde ich die Versuche mit TIA nicht machen, außer man braucht die Features von TIA. 

Und dann würde ich warten, bis eine sinnvolle und lauffähige Version verfügbar ist.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2011)

also ... falls es jemanden interessiert: heut hab ich meinen Vertriebsmann angesprochen, wann denn etwa mit Flex V11 (Advanced) zu rechnen sei. Insbesondere deswegen, weil ich es derzeit nur als Trial - Vorabdownload - nutze. Nach Rückfrage gab er mir die Auskunft, dass die Lieferung von Flex mit etwa 7-14 Versatz erfolgen würde.

ich geh dann mal weiter lieben ...

und fürs Tagebuch: endlich kann man gemessen an den vorherigen Einschränkungen praktisch beliebige Projektnamen vergeben ...

Mein unmassgeblicher Eindruck aufs erste ist, dass die Software zum jetzigen Stand bereits meine Anforderungen erfüllt, was die 300er und Flex-Standard-Panels anbetrifft. Warten muss ich persönlich jetzt auf SCL für die 1200er.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> die Lieferung von Flex mit etwa 7-14 Versatz erfolgen würde.



Was bedeutet den dieser Wert in Einheiten min, Std, Tage, Wochen, Monaten, Jahre...


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was bedeutet den dieser Wert in Einheiten min, Std, Tage, Wochen, Monaten, Jahre...


ja, jetzt seh ichs auch ...
Tage sind gemeint, Helmut, Tage ...
... so ists halt, wenn das Gehirn schneller denkt als die Finger die Tastatur bedienen können ...
... aber eigentlich ist ja Feierabend 

(und ich Depp bastel grad an einer Win7/32-Home-Premium-Slipstream SP1 DVD. bestimmt geht es wieder mit Frust ins Bett ...)

lg, und ich hoffe, ich konnte wenigstens Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen ...

EDIT:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> bestimmt geht es wieder mit Frust ins Bett ...


die Richtigkeit dieser Aussage bewahrheitete sich kaum 10sek danach ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Mai 2011)

Hat sich eigentlich an dem Umgang mit Bibliotheken und Bibliotheksbausteinen etwas geändert? Oder muss man immer noch per Hand und Copy&Paste wie anno 1950 programmieren?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Mai 2011)

Ja, Kollegen, hättet Ihr das Forumtreffen nicht geschwänzt, 
müsstet Ihr jetzt nicht mehr spekulieren:







Weitere Fotos: http://www.sps-forum.de/album.php?albumid=89


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, Kollegen, hättet Ihr das Forumtreffen nicht geschwänzt,
> müsstet Ihr jetzt nicht mehr spekulieren:


 
Ich währe diesesmal schon gerne hingefahren, leider sitze ich das ganze
WE (einschließlich Heute) in der Firma, weil ich noch eine Messe Maschine
fertig machen muss. Das war alles wieder ganz Plötzlich, weil wir seit Jahr-
zehnten auf dieser Messe ausstellen und die Messe regelmäßig alle zwei
Jahre ist, konnte nicht damit gerechnet werden das mann dafür auch eine
Maschine braucht :twisted:.

Wie wäre es den wenn einer der Teilnehmer ein kleinen Bericht über TIA 
erstellen würde, was ihr da so in Erfahrung gebracht habt.


----------



## enter (22 Mai 2011)

Noch mal ne Frage an euch TIA Erforscher  ist es jetzt möglich Bit weise auf zb. ein Dword zuzugreifen in SCL ?  wie zb. dword.0 für Bit 0 oder muss mann das noch umständlich mit den Array At lösen ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Mai 2011)

enter schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage an euch TIA Erforscher  ist es jetzt möglich Bit weise auf zb. ein Dword zuzugreifen in SCL ?  wie zb. dword.0 für Bit 0 oder muss mann das noch umständlich mit den Array At lösen ?



Sollte doch auch über "& 0x01 > 0" zu lösen sein, oder kann scl sowas nich?


----------



## JesperMP (22 Mai 2011)

enter schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal ne Frage an euch TIA Erforscher  ist es jetzt möglich Bit weise auf zb. ein Dword zuzugreifen in SCL ?  wie zb. dword.0 für Bit 0 oder muss mann das noch umständlich mit den Array At lösen ?


Leider gibt es keine neue Adressierungsmöglicheiten. Die SCL Sprache ist nicht geändert geworden. (naja, 100% sicher bin ich nicht. Aber schwierig zu sagen, weil die online hilfe über SCL ist sehr minimal in TIA v11.)



			
				Jochen Kühner schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte doch auch über "& 0x01 > 0" zu lösen sein, oder kann scl sowas nich?


Das ist eine Lösung durch code. Also nicht worüber gefragt wurde.
Aber, ja, SCL kann das.


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Sollte doch auch über "& 0x01 > 0" zu lösen sein, oder kann scl sowas nich?



Das will ich bei einer normalen Automatisierung nicht haben, reicht mit schon in WINCC-Scripten mit diesen Krücken hantieren zu müssen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das will ich bei einer normalen Automatisierung nicht haben, reicht mit schon in WINCC-Scripten mit diesen Krücken hantieren zu müssen.



Eine Krücke ist, wenn jemand meint Bit-Signale aus welchen Gründen auch immer in ein Byte/Word/Dword reinfummeln zu müssen, anstatt wie vorgesehen ein struct/udt mit Bit-Signalen zu verwenden.

Eine Krücke ist, wenn jemand in WinCC um Tags zu sparen anstelle binärer Variablen Wörter verwendet.


----------



## daschris (22 Mai 2011)

Hat siche erledigt hab mich verschaut
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...dular-embedded-controller/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## Züttu (23 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, Kollegen, hättet Ihr das Forumtreffen nicht geschwänzt,
> müsstet Ihr jetzt nicht mehr spekulieren:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auf dem äussert übersichtlich gestalteten Flipchart vom Forumstreffen konnte ich lesen das die Zusammenarbeit mehrerer Programmierer an einem Projekt in TIA funktionert, gibt es dazu noch mehr Informationen? Muss ich im Projetk Einstellungen vornehmen damit sowas funktionert? Laufe ich Gefahr die Änderungen meiner Kollegen zu überschreiben, oder gibt es ein Reservationssystem?


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

Das war die Frageliste und die kleinen Haken bedeuten leider nur,
dass die entsprechende Frage beantwortet wurde. Daher geht
es momentan noch NICHT, dass mehrere Programmierer an einem
Projekt zeitgleich arbeiten. 

Zu diesem Flipchart ist zu sagen, dass es eigentlich nicht dazu gedacht
war, den hier zu posten. Sonst hätte ich dann doch etwas sauberer
geschieben  ;-)   

Frank


----------



## Züttu (23 Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Info, ich dachte die häckchen bedeuten dass das in TIA jetzt klappt, da hab ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut...

Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Post vom Forumstreffen, wäre wirklich super wenn jemand kurz die wichtigsten Infos zusammenfassen könnte. 

@IBFS: Das mit der übersichtlichkeit des Flipcharts war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

Es gibt übrigens u.a. zwei Begrifflichkeiten für das neu TIA, an dass man sich schon langsam gewöhnen sollte:

SYMBOLLISTE (alt)  ==> Standard-Variablenliste (TIA)

Variablentabelle (alt) ==> Beobachtungsliste (TIA)

Frank


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> @IBFS: Das mit der übersichtlichkeit des Flipcharts war nicht böse gemeint.



Als wir das geschrieben haben, das Meiste ich, war wir etwas unterhopft und in nervöser Vorfreude auf den Vortrag.
Da war dann die Handführung nicht ganz so, wie sie sein sollte.  

Frank


----------



## Paule (23 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens u.a. zwei Begrifflichkeiten für das neu TIA, an dass man sich schon langsam gewöhnen sollte:
> 
> SYMBOLLISTE (alt) ==> Standard-Variablenliste (TIA)
> 
> Variablentabelle (alt) ==> Beobachtungsliste (TIA)


Noch ergänzend,

es wurde uns als allererstes gesagt:
Der Begriff "TIA" ist falsch, wahrscheinlich (p.M.) deshalb: http://www.baby-vornamen.de/Maedchen/T/Ti/Tia/

Es heißt:
"TIA-Portal"


----------



## bike (23 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> .. war wir etwas unterhopft und in nervöser Vorfreude auf den Vortrag.



Also ich bin entsetzt 

Da wird doch nahezu jedes Klischee von und über Programmierer bestätigt.



bike


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich bin entsetzt
> Da wird doch nahezu jedes Klischee von und über Programmierer bestätigt.



Wenn du wüstest, wie wenig bewusstseinserweiternde Getränke ich normalerweise zu mir nehme ... überzuckerten Kaffee mal ausgenommen.   

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den wenn einer der Teilnehmer ein kleinen Bericht über TIA
> erstellen würde, was ihr da so in Erfahrung gebracht habt.



Hallo Helmut,

für einen einzelnen ist das aufwändig, aber vielleicht gemeinsam:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=333654


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2011)

So, nach dem ersten rumbasteln mit dem neuen TIA-Portal, kommt mein erster Eindruck.

SIEMENS, pack deinen Scheiß wieder ein, schick die für dieses unbenutzbare Machwerk schlechter Ingenierkunst verantwortlichen in die Wüste und besinne dich.

*Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!!! *

@Forum

Alle die diesen Mist loben, *ihr müßt doch echt nicht mehr alle beisammen haben*, euch so etwas anbieten zu lassen und das auch noch gut zu finden.

Wie ich befürchtet habe, bleibt für das eigentliche Hauptwerk, das Programmieren kaum noch Platz auf dem Bildschirm. Dafür aber überall Klicki-Bunti und großes Mausgeschiebe. Das Portal ist saulangsam, die Übersicht gigantisch schlecht. Alle möglichen Einstelloptionen sind über das gesamte Projektverzeichnis verteilt. Dazwischen noch schön redundant ein paar extra Optionen, aber nur ein paar, den Rest muß man wieder wo anders suchen.

Ich hab mal den Simulator gestartet. MPI ging, per Ethernet hab ich das  einfach nicht zum laufen gebracht in der Simulation, keine Ahnung, warum, aber das geht bei Step7 V5.5 doch immerhin schon eine ganze Weile problemlos.

Mein Fazit zum Schluß: Ich zahle seit Jahren für ein SUS. Siemens hat kassiert und eigentlich nur die Hardwareupdates nachgeschoben, die aber jeder bekommt. Haben die also mit der Kohle das TIA-Portal entwickelt. Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich daran denke, damit wirklich arbeiten zu müssen, ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich ko... möchte!


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2011)

Die Migration funtioniert praktisch gar nicht, wenn man nicht alle Komponenten genau so hat, wie Siemens das vorsieht. Ich habe Step7 Prof. mit SUS aber WinnFlex Adv. mit License von einem Kunden. Das TIA-Portal Prof. mit WinCCBasic kann natürlich ein MP277 8" (nagelneu) nicht migrieren. Muß man das also extra kaufen, weil man nicht für Alles ein SUS hat. Gebe Gott, das die Kunden sich von Siemens nicht so vera... lassen und das nicht mitmachen. Sollen die ihr TIA-Portal doch an sonst wen verramschen.


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2011)

@ralle
1. Ich habe das TIA PORTAL auf zwei Rechnern und das PLCSIM funktioniert auf Beiden.
2. Die Seitenfenster kann so einstellen (kleines Rechteck), das sie automatisch verschwinden und wieder erscheinen
3. Wenn du mit zu Treffen gekommen wärst, dann würdest du manches etwas diffenezierter sehen.

frank


----------



## vollmi (24 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die Migration funtioniert praktisch gar nicht, wenn man nicht alle Komponenten genau so hat, wie Siemens das vorsieht.



Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht geschafft auch nur ein einziges meiner Projekte zu migrieren. Bei jedem wird die Bausteinkonsistenz angemosert. Habe ich mit Step7 korrigiert und nochmal versucht zu migrieren, irgendwann hat ers dann gemacht aber nicht eine der CPUs mehr angezeigt.
EC31 Rechner kennt TIA wohl noch garnicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> *Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!!! *


 
Hi, hi....

PS. ich dachte du magst die Schriftart rot und fett nicht


----------



## Lazarus™ (24 Mai 2011)

Ralle, du sprichst mir aus der Seele...
Wir haben nun auch gesagt, es ist genug...
Werden nun komplett auf B&R wechseln, weil das Automation Studio hat wenigstens Hand&Fuss...   goodbye Siemens, nach 30 Jahren...   Traurige Entwicklung !


----------



## Ralle (24 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @ralle
> 1. Ich habe das TIA PORTAL auf zwei Rechnern und das PLCSIM funktioniert auf Beiden.
> 2. Die Seitenfenster kann so einstellen (kleines Rechteck), das sie automatisch verschwinden und wieder erscheinen
> 3. Wenn du mit zu Treffen gekommen wärst, dann würdest du manches etwas diffenezierter sehen.
> ...



Ich weiß das du Siemens liebst und ich bin auch immer einer gewesen, der die Fahne noch hochhielt, aber denen ist scheißegal, was diejenigen denken, die damit arbeiten sollen. Ich hab geschrieben, PCLSIM geht mit MPI, aber mit TCP/IP will es einfach nicht, keine Ahnung warum und inzwischen ist es mit schnuppe. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es ausreicht, mit den Typen ein paar Bierchen zu zischen und damit wird aus Sch.. Gold, so funktioniert das bei mir jedenfalls nicht.

Toll die Rumklickerei, um Fenster sichtbar, unsichbar und sonstwas zu machen, normalerweise reicht die ALT+TAB-Taste, man holt das in den Vordergrund was man benötigt, aber davon haben die ja noch nie etwas gehört, es muss ja unbedingt alles anders werden. 

Du kannst sagen, was du willst, das Bedienungskonzept der Software ist für den A... und das wissen die seit WinCCFlex, nur interessiert es nicht.

Ich hab auf Anhieb reihenweise in die Sch... gegriffen, nur so beim Antesten. Was wird das werden, wenn es erst richtig losgeht?


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2011)

*ACK* Ralle

Also mein persönlicher Eindruck ist auch eher,
das Siemens sich die unschönsten Eigenschaften der Konkurrenz rausgepickt hat,
und diese geballt in einer Software vereint hat.

Im Hintergrund, also auf Code-Ebene ist ja scheinbar sowieso alles wie es schon immer war.

Insbesondere das bescheidene Bedien und Optikkonzept von WinCC Flex wurde nochmals "verbessert" und zur Perfektion verschlechtert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (24 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 3. Wenn du mit zu Treffen gekommen wärst, dann würdest du manches etwas diffenezierter sehen.



Ich verstehe diese Blickweise nicht.
Die Software soll das machen, was ich und wie ich es brauche, ich will mich nicht an die Software anpassen. 

Das mit der Migration ist für ein Produktivsystem fatal.
So etwas darf nicht sein.

Siemens hat alles nach meiner Meinung "verschlimmbessert".
Was noch nicht echt schlimm war, wird nun getoppt und absolut verschlimmert.

Daher nehme ich so lange ich noch Siemens machen darf, den Simatik Manager.


bike


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Daher nehme ich so lange ich noch Siemens machen darf, den Simatik Manager.



Falls es noch nicht bei Einigen angekommen ist, 

SIEMENS ist sich bewusst, dass das normale STEP7 VX.X noch mindestens 10 Jahre seine Berechtigung hat und auch entsprechend gepflegt wird.

Machst du neue Projekte und willst unbedingt die COMFORT-PANELS verwenden, dann TIA PORTAL.

Wenn du "frische"  Projekte der letzten 4 Jahre hast, dann kannst du sie
momentan allerdings noch ohne SINAMICS oder DRIVE ES konvertieren.

Wenn die ältere Projekte hast, mit HW/FW-Ständen vor dem Stichtag, dann
alles so lassen wie es ist. Bei STEP5 gibt es praktisch gar keine Migration
und dennoch sind "_ Viele"/"_ Alle"/"_ die Meisten" (bitte ankreuzen) zufrieden.

Daher ganz klar für die nächsten 10 Jahre (Dekade  ) ist eine
COMBO-Lizenz das Mittel der Wahl.

Will heißen, wenn du nicht die Absicht hast in den nächsten Wochen
die COMFORT-PANELs einzusetzen, dann kannst du beruhigt ein
Bier aufmachen und das bunte TIA-Treiben als Zaungast beobachten
und den für dich passenden Zeitpunkt abwarten.

So einfach ist das!

Frank


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2011)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Werden nun komplett auf B&R wechseln, weil das Automation Studio hat wenigstens Hand&Fuss...



Das du dich da mal nicht verzockst.

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann basiert das B&R auf der 2007-OPENPCS-Version von: http://www.infoteam.de/

Es wird nicht lange dauern, dann wird auch B&R zur 2010-Version von OPENPCS wechseln.

Dort werden dann ähnliche Methoden wie beim TIA-PORTAL eingesetzt, wenn auch nicht bei weitem so mächtig.

Frank


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2011)

Zwischen Step5 -> Step7 und Step7 -> TIA-Portal gibt es imho bezüglich Migration aber doch einen erheblichen Unterschied.

Step5-> Step7 war ein echter Generationswechsel
Step7 -> TIA ist "nur" eine neue, vermeintlich bessere Software für die exakt identische Hardware.

Der Hintergrund also "Der Code" ist mehr oder minder unverändert,
lediglich das alte Projektdatenbank muss auf die neue Projektstrucktur umgenudelt werden.
Oder sehe ich das jetzt ganz falsch?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## miami (24 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Step7 -> TIA ist "nur" eine neue, vermeintlich bessere Software für die exakt identische Hardware.


Aha, Du hast die S7-1200 mit Step 7 V5.x projektiert?
OK,Ok, für die S7-300/400 hast Du erstmal recht.
Aber was erwartest Du? Die Firmware der S7300/400 ist gleich, wo sollen da neue Features herkommen? Die kann es so nur innerhalb der Projektierungs-SW geben, schliesslich ist die Schnittstelle zur Hardware nicht verändert worden.



MSB schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund also "Der Code" ist mehr oder minder unverändert, lediglich das alte Projektdatenbank muss auf die neue Projektstrucktur umgenudelt werden.


Dann müssten wir ja immer noch als erstes die Profilschiene in die S7-300 Station einfügen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Zwischen Step5 -> Step7 und Step7 -> TIA-Portal gibt es imho bezüglich Migration aber doch einen erheblichen Unterschied.
> 
> Step5-> Step7 war ein echter Generationswechsel
> Step7 -> TIA ist "nur" eine neue, vermeintlich bessere Software für die exakt identische Hardware.



M. E. gibt das schon einen echten Generationswechsel, 
nur halt in zwei Schritten:

Zuerst die Engineeringtools und dann die Hardware.

Ich glaube kaum, dass es für die Anwender besser wäre, 
wenn Siemens ein komplett neues System aufsetzen würde.


----------



## Rauchegger (24 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> M. E. gibt das schon einen echten Generationswechsel,
> nur halt in zwei Schritten:
> 
> Zuerst die Engineeringtools und dann die Hardware.
> ...


  *lol* mein reden !!!!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (24 Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch keine Post bekommen (eilt wie es aussieht auch nicht sehr) aber lese halt schon mal hier ein wenig mit.

Frage an die die es schon installiert haben:

Kann man denn einzelne Bausteine (z.B. über Quellen) aus bisherigen Step7 (300/400) Projekten importieren?

Das wäre vielleicht m.E. der "sichere" Weg zur Migration bestehender Projekte denn so ein Hardwareaufbau ist ja relativ schnell manuell erledigt und dann können auch gleich die Komponenten ausgwählt werden die ohnehin neu verbaut werden ohne im alten Projekt erst mal von Hand auf einen bestimmten Stand geändert werden zu müssen...

Bevor ich merke dass bei der Migration was schief gegangen ist wenn es vielleicht schon zu spät ist - dann lieber den reinen Code in das neue Gerüst packen.


----------



## datasys (24 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Zuerst die Engineeringtools und dann die Hardware.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass es für die Anwender besser wäre,
> wenn Siemens ein komplett neues System aufsetzen würde.



Dann kommt jetzt wieder S5 nur diesmal in zwei Stufen und doppelt so schlimm find ich e Klasse. Gratulation der FA. S.
Ich weiß nur eins war jetzt 2 Wochen auf IBN und jetzt habe ich mir die Beiträge so durchgelesen und ich werde mal vorerst in großem Bogen Abstand nehmen.
Übrigens S könnte auch ne Bank sein den die gehen auch so Unverantwortungsvoll mit den Geldern anderer Leute um.


----------



## Paule (24 Mai 2011)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Kann man denn einzelne Bausteine (z.B. über Quellen) aus bisherigen Step7 (300/400) Projekten importieren?


Ja, importieren von Quellen geht.


rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Das wäre vielleicht m.E. der "sichere" Weg zur Migration bestehender Projekte denn so ein Hardwareaufbau ist ja relativ schnell manuell erledigt und dann können auch gleich die Komponenten ausgwählt werden die ohnehin neu verbaut werden ohne im alten Projekt erst mal von Hand auf einen bestimmten Stand geändert werden zu müssen...


Hmmm, ob das wirklich der sichere Weg ist müsste man probieren, denn es wird ja auch die Symboltabelle und sonstige Einstellungen (was auch immer) richtig abgelegt.
Ich würde dann schon eher die richtige Migration wählen und dann lieber den Haken setzen dass die Hardware ignoriert werden soll.


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2011)

miami schrieb:


> Aha, Du hast die S7-1200 mit Step 7 V5.x projektiert?


Fast richtig, ich hab die 1200 überhaupt nicht projektiert, hat sich weder ergeben,
noch hätte ich im Moment ernsthaft "Lust" darauf.

Und das wir uns richtig verstehen, die 200er fand ich erheblich besser als diese Kastrierte 300er namens 1200.


			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> M. E. gibt das schon einen echten Generationswechsel,
> nur halt in zwei Schritten:
> 
> Zuerst die Engineeringtools und dann die Hardware.


Und dafür schleppt man dann wieder einen Molloch an alten Abhängigkeiten mit,
und das obwohl es das heutige Step7 noch 10 Jahre geben wird (laut IBFS + Forentreffen) , und dieses sogar noch gepflegt werden wird.

Ahhhh Ja.


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> So einfach ist das!
> 
> Frank


 
*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PN/DP (25 Mai 2011)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Kann man denn einzelne Bausteine (z.B. über Quellen) aus bisherigen Step7 (300/400) Projekten importieren?
> 
> Das wäre vielleicht m.E. der "sichere" Weg zur Migration bestehender Projekte denn so ein Hardwareaufbau ist ja relativ schnell manuell erledigt


Relativ schnell? Inklusive Verbindungsprojektierung, Globaldatenkommunikation, ÜBMK-Häkchen in der Symboltabelle und ähnliche "versteckte" Sachen?
Das wäre mir viel zu aufwändig und fehlerträchtig.

Harald


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2011)

Mein Eindruck ist, Siemens hebt hier auf eine völlig neue Generation von Programmierern ab und da scheine ich nicht mehr dazu zu gehören. Das Ignorant über Wünsche und Verbesserungsvorschläge hinweggegangen wird , scheint bei so einem großen Konzern auch mit den gesamten Entscheidungsstrukturen zusammenzuhängen. Ob sie damit insgesamt gut fahren, wird die Zeit zeigen. Wenn man so mal schaut, was viele Firmen für Leute suchen, dann sind ja nach wie vor nur junge, erfahrene, dynamische, perfekt englisch sprechende, Office, C# und Web beherrschende Alleskönner gesucht. Alte Säcke wie ich sind da nicht mehr im Schema und was kann man von den Uni-Absolventen denn wirklich erwarten, geführt von Chefs und Managern, die von Technik kaum etwas, von Wirtschaft einiges und vom Entwicklungsprozess Alles verstehen. Offensichtlich ist man da Zwängen ausgesetzt, die absolut verhindern, ein vernünftiges Produkt und eine auch für den Kunden gesunde Strategie zu fahren. Anders ist das nicht zu erklären. Das Chaos der letzen Jahre, ich nenne nur mal die Unverträglichkeit von Starter und Technologie, zwang natürlich zu neuen Wegen, aber wie man das dann bewältigt hat, ist für mich mehr als fraglich. Ich wollte jedenfalls nicht alles bunt, groß und akademisch schön, aber ich bin ja auch nicht mehr gefragt bei Siemens, so mein Schluß.


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

@Ralle
Sieh es mal so, früher habe ich auch lange mit meinem alten
S35 von SIEMENS telefoniert wo es schon längst die ersten
Smartphones gab. Das Ding konnte man nur zum telefonieren
verwenden.
Dann gleich der Sprung zum E60 von Nokia - totale Umstellung.
Heute will ich das alte Teil nicht mehr zurück.

Auch habe ich kein Problem mehr mit Office 2007 (vs. 2003).
Mit dem alten PASCAL oder MODULA 2 oder ;-) PROTOOL will
ich auch nicht mehr arbeiten.
Will heißen, die Umstellung für uns "etwas ältere" ist schon
vorhanden, aber so wie es jetzt ist, kann bzw. konnte es auch
nicht bleiben. Nicht kurzfristig, aber auch längere Sicht ist der
neue Ansatz die einzige Chance für SIEMENS am Markt zu
bestehen. Von der echten "totalen" Integration, die SIEMENS
jetzt angeht ist zum Beispiel "der ander Marktführer" Allen Bradley
meilenweit entfernt.
Das habe ich letztes Jahr erfahren (müssen), als ich mit RS5000
programmiert habe - von den Softwarekosten (Bei AB Faktor 3) mal
ganz abgesehen. 


Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

@Ralle:
In diese Richtung hatte ich am Anfang auch gedacht. Allerdings habe 
ich nach dem Vortrag auf dem Forumstreffen meine Meinung geändert. 
Speziell in Richtung Effizienz und einfache Bedienbarkeit wurde einiges 
getan, das sich vielleicht am Anfang, vor allem wenn man die "alte" 
Version gewöhnt ist, nicht gleich erschließt.
Als Beispiel: Es wurde x Personen mit einer Aufgabe an einen PC gesetzt. 
Der Lösungsweg wurde mit Kameras beobachtet und so festgestellt, wo 
sie suchen etc. Das Ganze wurde dann als Grundlage für die Effizienz-
optimierung vom TIA-Portal verwendet.
Klar ist allerdings auch, dass das Neue erst einmal gelernt werden muss. 
Und ich denke schon, dass nach einer "Gewöhnungsphase" die Abläufe 
leichter und schneller von der Hand gehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

was mich am meisten Stört ist das dieses Produkt mal wieder so unvollendet
auf den Markt geschmissen wird, jetzt mal ehrlich was will man damit es 
läuft noch nicht Rund, die meisten Optionen sind noch nicht intregiert, in
der Praktischen Arbeit doch fast unbrauchbar. Für mich einen der wichtigsten
Punkte haben die beim Systemstart vernachlässigt, das ist die Safty, gerade
da hätte ich eine einfache Projektierungshilfe gebraucht. Die Sicherheitstechnik
ist das was uns in Pracktischen Maschinenbau immer mehr in den Vordergrund tritt.


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2011)

Das ist alles recht und schön, doch gerade die Bedienung und Programmierung  an einem PG ist doch nahezu unmöglich.
Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass im Büro alles entwickelt und getestet wird und dann nur noch über Internet rein in die Anlage und alles wird gut.
Das zweite ist, dass durch das "Total" viele ein Softwaremonster haben, das so nicht gebraucht wird. Dies hat nur für den Lieferanten Vorteile, da er immer einen Klotz warten, pflegen muss und verkaufen kann. 

Das Thema Benutzerführung mit den Beobachtungen ist ein Ding, das sehr mit Vorsicht betrachtet werden muss. 
Das wurde bei anderen Projekten auch durchgeführt und die Ergebnisse nach einiger Zeit im Keller vergessen. 
Die ganze Konstellation passt nahtlos in die Kooperation mit Win$, damit auf lange Jahre die Aktionäre viel Dividende bekommen.


bike


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> was mich am meisten Stört ist das dieses Produkt mal wieder so unvollendet
> auf den Markt geschmissen wird,



Das weiß SIEMENS doch selbst. Deshalb gibt es ja auch keinen harten Schnitt.
Du wirst in der nächsten Zeit nicht gezwungen, das TIA PORTAL einzusetzen.
Gut, ja, die COMPORT PANELs - nice to have - aber die können auch noch etwas warten.  




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Für mich einen der wichtigsten
> Punkte haben die beim Systemstart vernachlässigt, das ist die Safty,



Dazu gab es eine interessante Aussage:

So wie jetzt schon der MC7-Code, der von STEP7 oder im TIA PORTAL 
nach einer Migration identisch ist,
so wird angestrebt, dass in nahe Zeit (noch dieses Jahr) das SAFETY
kommt und zwar so, das du mirgrierte Projekte ohne neue Abnahme
direkt im TIA POTRAL weiterverwenden kannst.

Wenn das nichts ist. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Mich würde auch mal Intressieren, wenn die da gefragt haben, wie die
Software auszusehen hat. Bestimmt nicht den Praktiker, der später mit 
einen Lapptop an der Maschine auf einer IBN ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das weiß SIEMENS doch selbst. Deshalb gibt es ja auch keinen harten Schnitt.
> Du wirst in der nächsten Zeit nicht gezwungen, das TIA PORTAL einzusetzen.
> Gut, ja, die COMPORT PANELs - nice to have - aber die können auch noch etwas warten.


 
Frank, gerade dir muss ich ja nicht erklären warum ich die Comfort Panel
brauche, für die anderen....die 8 Zoll Multipanels sind schrott und lösen 
sich in ihre Bestandteile auf, ohne Mechanische beanspruchung.

Also ich brauche Comfort Panel und gleichzeitig Safty, das beißt sich.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja, importieren von Quellen geht.


 
Schon mal positiv



Paule schrieb:


> Hmmm, ob das wirklich der sichere Weg ist müsste man probieren, denn es wird ja auch die Symboltabelle und sonstige Einstellungen (was auch immer) richtig abgelegt.
> Ich würde dann schon eher die richtige Migration wählen und dann lieber den Haken setzen dass die Hardware ignoriert werden soll.


 
Ok. wusste ja nicht dass das auch möglich ist.

Für mich als nicht-serien-fertiger ist hauptsächlich wichtig dass bestimmte Bausteine migrierbar sind -> der Rest ist sowieso immer anders.

Aber so hat halt jeder seine eigenen Prioritäten.

Dennoch: So lange das nicht ausgereift ist und die Zusatzsoftwaren auch enthalten sind ist das TIA-Portal auch für mich noch belanglos...


----------



## miami (25 Mai 2011)

datasys schrieb:


> Übrigens S könnte auch ne Bank sein ...


Siemens erhält seine eigene Banklizenz


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

Habe mal was zur Effizienzsteigerung hier in den Thread "TIA-Portal: Siemens-Vortrag auf dem Forumtreffen Mai 2011" geschrieben.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Mai 2011)

*TIA-Portal trifft meine Anforderungen*

... bis jetzt jedenfalls.

Migration bislang problemarm (300er mit ca. 50kB Code und ein etwas umfangreicheres MP277) - blöd war z.B., die GSD-Dateinen von Hand in TIA einbinden zu müssen. War ja aber keine unlösbare Aufgabe, das zu tun. Und noch dieser steinalte Global-DB, dessen symbolische Verbindung zur HMI verloren ging. Jetzt auf IBN klappt auch so ziemlich alles, naja, zwischendurch mal ein "weicher" Absturz, so nach dem Motto: "TIA funktioniert nicht mehr - neu starten?". Aber ganz undramatisch insofern, da ich ja das regelmäßige Speichern und Sichern ja von einer anderen Software her schon derart verinnerlicht habe, dass mir da nichts verloren ging.

Seltsam ist, dass ich AWL nicht in Status schalten konnte. Und genau da der Absturz passierte, als ich mit Rechtsklick einen aufgerufenen Baustein beobachten wollte. Also, da ist was faul. Zumindest innerhalb einer VM mit XP und CP5711 und DP-Verbindung. Ich habe mein Problem dann damit gelöst, die Instanz zu beobachten.

OK, Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist auch steigerungsfähig. Aber noch hab ich mich nicht getraut, das Ding aus der VM rauszulassen.

Mauslastig ist das auch. Aber man sucht sich in dem Projektbaum nicht zu Tode, man findet.

Der Bildschirm ist auch nicht gewohnheitsmässig zu klein. Es ist natürlich mit einem großen Schirm angenehmer, aber auf der Baustelle mit automatisch einklappenden Seitenmenüs bleibt immer noch ein halbwegs brauchbarer Arbeitsplatz übrig.

ja, gut, mauslastig: Unten ist sowas wie eine Taskleiste, wo man zwischen den Editoren umschalten kann. Ist so schonmal gescheiter gelöst, als diese Reiter bei Flexible oben am Arbeitsfenster.

Und nach zwanzig Fenstern kommt nicht diese Meldung, man dürfe nur zwanzig Editoren gleichzeitig offen haben.

Also bis jetzt - toi-toi-toi - das Werkzeug ist zwar noch etwas unvollständig, aber es ist brauchbar. Ich finde mich zurecht, ohne dass ich erst einen Kurs besuchen müsste.

Was mir noch einfällt, was ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen machte: irgendwann wollte ich das HMI vom MPI auf den DP umhängen. Da speichert das System noch irgendeine zusätzliche, logische Verbindung. Naja, hab sie dann schliesslich neu angelegt - dann war auch das wieder gangbar ...

Nochmal: bis jetzt hat das Werkzeug nicht mich im Griff, sondern ich muss mich noch ein wenig an das andere, neuere gewöhnen. Und das, was ich nun angefasst habe, fühlt sich zumindest in der Maushand geschmeidig an.


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

@Perfektionist
Es freut mich, dass du so gut klarkommst und das auch mit Realprojekten.
Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass du eben nicht die Absicht hattest, jetzt
schon mit SINAMICS integriert arbeiten zu wollen. 



> ...automatisch einklappenden Seitenmenüs...



...wenn man nicht weiss, dass es diese gibt, dann klickt man in den ersten
Stunden des Übens auch nicht auf die dafür vorgesehenen Symbole.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## jd_otter (26 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mauslastig ist das auch. Aber man sucht sich in dem Projektbaum nicht zu Tode, man findet.


 
Also, sorry, aber nicht mein Ding. Als Programmierer habe ich sowieso zum Programmieren >98% der Zeit die Finger an der Tastatur. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich das dann immer wieder unterbrechen muss nur um irgendwelche Menus auf-, zu- oder was-auch-immer klappen zu müssen. Noch dazu, dass man auf der Baustelle oft sowieso keine Ablagefläche für'ne Maus hat. Für mich sind Shortcuts wichtig, und das Mittel der Wahl.




Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... bis jetzt jedenfalls.
> 
> ja, gut, mauslastig: Unten ist sowas wie eine Taskleiste, wo man zwischen den Editoren umschalten kann. Ist so schonmal gescheiter gelöst, als diese Reiter bei Flexible oben am Arbeitsfenster.


 
Aber wohl nicht über Shortcuts, nehme ich an?

Sorry, ich habe das TIA-Portal hier ((leider(?)) noch) nicht und kann deswegen nicht aus erster Hand mitreden. Was ich hier aber so lese klingt nicht sehr verlockend. Ich befürchte, dass Siemens mich zum sovielsten Male entäuschen wird. Das bin ich ja aber mittlerweile gewohnt, und das regt mich, im Gegensatz zu früher, selten noch wirklich auf. Traurig bleibt's aber...

Ich habe nie verstanden warum Step7 so ist wie es ist. Siemens setzt doch selber auch Anlagen in Betrieb? Es bleibt mir immer noch die Hoffnung, dass es mit dem TIA-Portal jetzt endlich besser wird. Ich wird's, hoffentlich bald, erfahren.

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2011)

Über den Taskliste:

Man kann per CTRL-F6 zwischen die im Taskliste offene Fenster wechseln.
Ich verstehe aber nicht warum Siemens CTRL-F6 gewählt hat. Die standard die viele Windows Programme verwendet ist CTRL-TAB. CTRL-F6 bedeutet das man zwei Hände verwenden muss, womit es keine Vorteil gibt.


----------



## jd_otter (26 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Über den Taskliste:
> 
> Man kann per CTRL-F6 zwischen die im Taskliste offene Fenster wechseln.
> Ich verstehe aber nicht warum Siemens CTRL-F6 gewählt hat. Die standard die viele Windows Programme verwendet ist CTRL-TAB. CTRL-F6 bedeutet das man zwei Hände verwenden muss, womit es keine Vorteil gibt.


 
Nahja, wieder typisch Siemens. Warum das gleiche machen wie alle Anderen?

Es gibt ja einen default Windows "Standard". Daran muss man sich ja nicht konfirmieren. Nee, das muss man nicht.

Danke für die Info.

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## miami (26 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Man kann per CTRL-F6 zwischen die im Taskliste offene Fenster wechseln.
> Ich verstehe aber nicht warum Siemens CTRL-F6 gewählt hat. Die standard die viele Windows Programme verwendet ist CTRL-TAB.


Nenn mir ein Programm, dass <STRG><TAB> verwendet. Mit <STRG><TAB> wechselt zwischen den aktiven Anwendungen! 
Versuch doch mal zw. mehreren Excel-Dateien mit <STRG><TAB> zu wechseln.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2011)

miami schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein Programm, dass <STRG><TAB> verwendet. [..]
> Versuch doch mal zw. mehreren Excel-Dateien mit <STRG><TAB> zu wechseln.


MS Windows Explorer wechselt zwischen aktiven Tabs.
Rockwell RSLogix wechselt zwischen aktiven Fenster.

Es ist wirklich eine ur-alte MS Windows standard. (siehe: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/126449/de)
Laut MS soll CTRL-TAB zwischen "MDI Fenster" wechseln. Multi Dokument Interface.
Das Michrosoft diesen Standard in seiner eigene Programme nur teilweise folgt, naja.



miami schrieb:


> Mit <STRG><TAB> wechselt zwischen den aktiven Anwendungen!


Du meinst ALT-TAB.


----------



## miami (26 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Du meinst ALT-TAB.


 Sorry, da hast Du natürlich recht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist TIA im Zuge des SUS auch bei mir angekommen, heute morgen
lagen gleich 12 Upgrade Pakete auf meinen Schreibtisch. Jetzt bin ich über
den Umfang ein wenig am stutzen, früher konnte Mann ja ganz einfach an
den Lizens Key's erkennen was Mann so hat, aber jetzt gibt es ja nur einen
und die Verpackung sagt ja auch nichts aus. 
Wir hatten eigentlich Step 7 professionell und flex Advanced, beim spielen
stellte ich heute fest, da ich nur Basic Panels projektieren kann, also fehlt
Irgendwie die Advanced Lizenz in TIA. Simulieren von Baugruppen funktioniert
auch nicht, es bleibt ausgegraut, ich weiß nicht ob es ein Lizenz Problemm ist
oder ich etwas falsch mache?

Wie ist da bei euren Hochrüstungen gelaufen?


----------



## IBFS (31 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie ist da bei euren Hochrüstungen gelaufen?



Wenn das 12 TIA STEP7 PROF. UPGADES sind, dann ist alles klar.

Dann bekommt du eine COMPO-LIZENZ  (ich hatte das schon geschrieben)
die NUR das V5.5 Prof. auf die STEP7 V11.0 hebt. Parallelbetrieb ist
problemlos möglich.

Die Simulation geht nur mit S7-300/400, denn es wird momentan noch das
alte V5.5 PLCSIM auch für das STEP7 V11 verwendet. Dazu muss es
natürlich installiert sein. Bei mir geht das.

Ich kann nur dringend empfehlen auf einem frischen Rechner VORHER alle
alten Pakete, also STEP7 V5.5 Prof. , FLEX 2008 SP2 Adv. , DRIVE ES *V5.5* 
zu installieren. Das erleichert eine Migration ungemein.

Da deine Pakete wie gesagt NUR STEP7 V11  COMPO-LIZENZ beinhalten,
da ist IMMER die BASIC WIN CC V11 dabei, gibt es in diesem Paket nur
den STEP7 - UPGRADE-Schlüssel.

Die FLEX-SUS-ADV. Pakete beinhalten dann die COMBO auf WINCC V11,
aber das ist was völlig anderes.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Frank,
verstanden habe ich es noch nicht wirklich, aber
alle Voraussetzungen die du genannt hast waren
vorhanden bzw installiert.  Dh Lizenzen für Prof 
Flex Advanced und safty, bzw die SUS Verträge
waren vorhanden. 
Wir hatten letztes Jahr mit Siemens 1 Jahr ver-
handelt und alle SUS Verträge gekündigt und neu
Abgeschlossen dazu alle Arbeitsplätze mit den end-
sprechenden Softwaren ausgestattet, um ein Wunsch-
los glücklich Paket zu haben. Aussage von Siemens 
war so bekommt ihr bei systemstart die endsprechende
Software ohne etwas machen zu müssen. 
Jetzt kommt als erstes ersteinmal garnichts und
dann das falsche. 
Ich glaube Siemens kann Mann wirklich nicht empfehlen,
die haben nichts in Griff.


----------



## NikolausL (1 Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

beim TIA V11 ist nur WinCC Basic enthalten. Simatic WinCC Advanced V11 kommt als extra Paket. Bei uns kam es eine gute Woche nach den TIA - Paketen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass man einen SUS-Vertrag für WinCC Flexible 2008 Advanced hat. WinCC Advanced V11 rüstet den License Key von 2008 Advanced auf eine Combo-License hoch.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MCerv (1 Juni 2011)

Prima, dank SUS darf ich nun auch V11 inden Händen halten.

Helmut ich habe 2 Pakete bekommen,
das eine war STEP 7 Prof. (Upgrade V11) und
das Zweite war WinCC Comfort V11 (Upgrade WinCC flex. 2008 Std.).

Welche Pakete hat Du?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

So jetzt währen erstmal alle (Un)klarheiten besetigt, es ist so wie Michael
schreibt es gibt zwei Pakete. Die Kollegen in unsere Maschinenfabrik haben
diesses bekommen da Sie Comfort haben, wir nutzen hier Advanced und 
dieses wird aber erst mitte "Juli" mit den SP1 ausgeliefert. Habe ich nur 
den Eindruck oder verschiebt sich der Termin gerade immer mehr nach hinten.

So etwas hätte ja unser Siemens Vetrieb wissen müssen, so hat er gestern
ungerechtfertigt eine Standpauke von mir bekommen, schaden kann es
trotzdem nicht, vorbeugung ist alles.

Jetzt hätte ich noch ein paar infos, die ich einfach mal so in den Raum werfen möchte:


> *Side-by-side-Installation mit SIMATIC-Produkten*
> WinCC Basic/Comfort/Advanced V11 kann auf einem Rechner parallel zu STEP 7 V5.4 oder V5.5, STEP 7 Micro/WIN, STEP 7 10.5, WinCC flexible ( ab 2008 ) und WinCC (ab V7.0 SP2) installiert werden.
> WinCC Professional V11 kann auf einem Rechner parallel zu STEP 7 V5.4 oder V5.5, STEP 7 Micro/WIN, STEP 7 10.5, WinCC flexible ( ab 2008 ) installiert werden.
> 
> ...



Anhang anzeigen TIA.pdf
Anhang anzeigen WinCC 11.pdf


----------



## IBFS (1 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> es gibt zwei Pakete.


 
Na ich dachte eigentlich, dass wäre klar.
KEY1: STEP7 V11 - COMBO
KEY2: WINCC V11 - COMBO (Comfort/Adv. etc.)

Das das WINCC V11 BASIC beim STEP7 V11 "kostenlos" immer dabei ist, hat dich wohl etwas verwirrt.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

Hat den jetzt schon mal jemand den Simulator getestet, ich habe ihn 
gestern nicht ans laufen bekommen.


----------



## IBFS (1 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die Simulation geht nur mit S7-300/400, denn es wird momentan noch das
> alte V5.5 PLCSIM auch für das STEP7 V11 verwendet. Dazu muss es
> natürlich installiert sein. *Bei mir geht das*.





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hat den jetzt schon mal jemand den Simulator getestet, ich habe ihn
> gestern nicht ans laufen bekommen.



Habsch doch schon geschrieben 

Frank


----------



## NikolausL (1 Juni 2011)

> dieses wird aber erst mitte "Juli" mit den SP1 ausgeliefert



Also, ich hab WinCC Advanced V11 bekommen. Noch ohne SP1. Ich mußte nur bei unserem Vertrieb anfragen. Der hat das dann in die Wege geleitet.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Habsch doch schon geschrieben
> 
> Frank


 
ich habs doch auch installiert, trotzdem funktioniert es nicht. Aber wie bei
mir ist es noch irgendwie ausgegraut. Oder nehmen die das ganz wörtlich
mit der 300/400er Reihe, ich habe eine IM151-8 PN CPU gewählt?

Frank hast du es schon getestet?


----------



## IBFS (1 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... ich habe eine IM151-8 PN CPU gewählt?  Frank hast du es schon getestet?



Das speziell noch nicht.

Frank


----------



## Züttu (1 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich habs doch auch installiert, trotzdem funktioniert es nicht. Aber wie bei
> mir ist es noch irgendwie ausgegraut. Oder nehmen die das ganz wörtlich
> mit der 300/400er Reihe, ich habe eine IM151-8 PN CPU gewählt?
> 
> Frank hast du es schon getestet?



Bei mir klappt die Simulation (habs aber nicht mit der IM151 getestet). Dazu musst du im Projektbaum (links) die CPU anklicken, danach unter Online>Start Simulation wählen.


----------



## MSB (1 Juni 2011)

Also Helmut hat vollkommen recht!

In ein und demselben Projekt könnte eine 315 simuliert werden, hingengen bei IM151-8 ist Simulation Starten ausgegraut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

...und die kleine IM CPU ist das erste wo ich mal zu Siemens sagen würde
toll gemacht...


----------



## IBFS (1 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...und die kleine IM CPU ist das erste wo ich mal zu Siemens sagen würde
> toll gemacht...



Dann kauf dir endling so ein Ding, dann brauchst du auch keine Simulation 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir endling so ein Ding, dann brauchst du auch keine Simulation
> 
> Frank


 
habe ich doch, bin nur zu faul zum Aufspielen.


----------



## DJMetro (9 Juni 2011)

Moin,
das fängt ja schon gut an mit TIA ("Total Im A***sch"?!)
TIA gestartet, Projekt angelegt, CPU ausgewählt, bumms "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten und die Anwendung muss geschlossen werden." Egal welche CPU ich auswähle. Ein Teufelskreis :twisted::sb6:
Hat noch jemand das Problem?

Andi


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mir hat die Tage ein Siemens Mitarbeiter gesagt: "Die aktuelle Version ist nur zum Dadeln"


dafür funktioniert es bei mir aber schon recht gut. Naja, nicht jeder ist von dem Produkt überzeugt, das er da vertreiben soll. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn er die Nachfrage danach nicht verstehen kann ...

Wie schon erwähnt: ich kann bereits heute produktiv damit arbeiten. Und da bei uns schon lange dringend die Ablösung einer OP3/214er-Steuerung durch was zeitgemäßes ansteht, komm ich an TIA überhaupt erst gar nicht vorbei. Die 1200er sehe ich nicht als Daddelautomaten. Das sollte der Herr von Siemens mal etwas differenzierter betrachten.


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> dafür funktioniert es bei mir aber schon recht gut. Naja, nicht jeder ist von dem Produkt überzeugt, das er da vertreiben soll. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn er die Nachfrage danach nicht verstehen kann ...
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt: ich kann bereits heute produktiv damit arbeiten. Und da bei uns schon lange dringend die Ablösung einer OP3/214er-Steuerung durch was zeitgemäßes ansteht, komm ich an TIA überhaupt erst gar nicht vorbei. Die 1200er sehe ich nicht als Daddelautomaten. Das sollte der Herr von Siemens mal etwas differenzierter betrachten.



*ACK*

Ich finde das viele Äußerungen von Halbwissen geleitet sind und nicht gerade 
von der Fähigkeit zeugen sich mal mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen.

Ich mache gerade ein KP300 - S7-1200 (1214) - Projekt. Ich hätte nicht
gedacht, dass das TAG-herüberziehen von Datenbausteinen oder selbst
aus dem KOP/FUP-Editor in die VISU so gut funktioniert. 

Es gibt wirklich Einiges was das Arbeiten mit V11 wirklich schneller gegenüber der
V5.5 + FLEX 2008 macht.

Kritikpunkte gibt es schon noch, aber das sind alles keine grundsätzlichen
Probleme, die man nicht du Updates beheben könnte.

Frank


EDIT: Hat schon jemand mal den OFFLINE/OFFLINE-Vergleich probiert??? 
Da werden in den Netzwerken alle Unterschiede markiert und selbst für
die Symbolik gibt es Vergleichsfunktionen zwischen PLCs aus dem gleichen
Projekt bzw. aus verschiedenen Projekten.


----------



## gerryvel (23 Juli 2012)

ja, das geht gut. Man landet in derselben Ansicht wie  offl / onl.  und scrollen ebnfalls gleichzeitig  runter. 

Gerry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2012)

*Wann kommt jetzt eigentlich V12*

obwohl IBFS und der Perfektionist, der meinung sind TIA ist schon ganz gut, 
warte ich lieber auf die V12, wann soll es den jetzt kommen und wird dann
TIA wirklich gut. Zur Zeit ist TIA ja noch sehr.....sehr....sehr weit weg von 
Gut!


----------



## centipede (24 Juli 2012)

Geplant ist die V12 für Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> obwohl IBFS und der Perfektionist, der meinung sind TIA ist schon ganz gut,
> warte ich lieber auf die V12, wann soll es den jetzt kommen und wird dann
> TIA wirklich gut. Zur Zeit ist TIA ja noch sehr.....sehr....sehr weit weg von
> Gut!


Deine Erwartungen werden sicher enttäuscht werden, weil, wenn ich sehe, wie Du Flexible nur halbwegs gut findest:


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ab der Version 2004 gequält, erst seit der Version 2008 läuft es halbwegs rund.


dann wird Dich auch V12 nicht wirklich beglücken. Und dem Flex2004 ist V11 schon himmelweit voraus. Nur ganz so stabil wie 2008 nun heute ist, das erreicht TIA halt noch nicht. Aber den UPD4 spiele ich grade auf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo Perfekter,
mal ganz realistisch, wo sind die Vorteile, das V11 himmelweit dem flex 2008 vorraus ist, ich kann das beim besten willen nicht erkennen.
Ganz ehrlich gesagt macht mich TIA müde beim Arbeiten, Technisch sehe ich keine Neuerungen, die dringend erfoderlich gewesen wären, 
für ein neues Produkt. Für mich ist TIA immer noch Step 7 V5.5 und Flex 2008 in Bunt, die Neuerungen sind so minimal, da lohnt sich
das neue Einarbeiten überhaubt nicht. Vor allen dingen möchte ich mit so einer Software nicht in die Kundschaft gehen, das kann nur
ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juli 2012)

ich schrieb, V11 ist dem 2004 himmelweit voraus. Und in Punkto Stabilität muss an V11 noch gefeilt werden, da ist 2008 derzeit besser.

ich war draussen bei der Kundschaft mit V11, habe gesehen, dass es funktioniert. Das einzige, was ins Auge ging, war die Akzeptanz beim Kunden. Wegen "wir haben keine PGs dafür" und "keiner kanns".

In meinen Augen lauter Vorwände, um sich nicht mit dem Neuen befassen zu müssen.

Bei 2008 werd ich auch regelmässig müde. Deshalb ist das Neue für mich recht spannend und keine Belastung. Und die Einarbeitung (die es auch schonmal bei Protool, Flex, S7 gab) gelingt nebenher.

Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht tausend Vorteile von V11 benennen kann, aber ich hatte keine Nachteile, die nicht durch Vorteile mehr als aufgewogen wurden.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 Juli 2012)

*Online/Offline/Offline Vergleichsfunktion*

Um noch mal auf die Vetrgleichsfunktion zu kommen:

Ich finde sie ein wenig "pingelig" und teilweise nicht "wahrhaftig".

Es werden Bausteine als "Code ist unterschiedlich" angezeigt, startet man aber einen Detailvergleich findet man keinen einzigen Unterschied.
Das finde ich bei Classic derzeit besser (auch das Ausblenden von DBs mit unterschiedlichen Aktualwerten noch als Beispiel).

Ich wollte heute ein migriertes Projekt mal an einer realen Steuerung die seither mit Classic betreut war online andocken.

Fazit: Ich hätte so gut wie alles erst mal neu laden müssen, bevor mich das Portal ein paar Bausteine online beobachten hätte lassen, die definitiv vom Code identisch sind (durch die Migration aber einen frischen Zeitstempel verpasst bekamen).

Somit habe ich die Aktion erstmal wieder abgebrochen - schade.

Wenn es tatsächlich so sein muss dass erst alles neu geladen werden muss (incl. Wiederherstellung sämtlicher Aktualwerte der DBs) dann wirds eng mit den Argumenten die dafür sprechen.

Ich finde für den Einstieg wäre das aber genau das richtige etwas Routine im Handling zu bekommen und nicht nur damit zu spielen...


----------



## logo78 (29 August 2012)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> [..]Speziell in Richtung Effizienz und einfache Bedienbarkeit wurde einiges
> getan, das sich vielleicht am Anfang, vor allem wenn man die "alte"
> Version gewöhnt ist, nicht gleich erschließt.
> ...


 Und was für Vollpfosten hat man dafür auserkoren?
 SPS-Programmierer sind nun mal halt in der Regel keine 70-jährigen Office-Tanten...

Ich verdiene wie die meisten hier, meine Brötchen mit Automatisieren und Optimieren.
Das wäre doch paradox, wenn ich nicht selbst nach Möglichkeiten suchen würde,
 meine Arbeitsmittel schneller und effizienter zu nutzen? Eben mit Shortcuts...

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich mit Ralf mitkotzen, da die all-bekannten und
 meistbenutzten Shortcuts (F2, F3, F7, F8, F9, STRG+SHIFT+F, STRG+SHIFT+B, STRG+TAB, etc..)
entweder gar nicht gehen, 
oder nur über zwei Tasten (x+y) 
aber auf alle Fälle nicht mehr wie gewohnt funktionieren!

...einfach Scheiße sowas!


----------



## Django2012 (30 August 2012)

Nicht zu vergesen, mein geliebtes  Str+Alt+Q.    Super TIA, alles umständilcher wie davor.  *kotz*


----------



## Jan (31 August 2012)

Das mit den Tastenkombinationen habe ich auf der Hannovermesse schon bemängelt.
Da konnte mir der "Experte" nicht mal auf anhieb ein paar Tastenkombinationen nennen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass Siemens ein SP rausbringt, mit dem es möglich wird, den Funktionen Tastenkombinationen zuzuordnen.
Laut dem Siemensmitarbeiter, könnte es evt. sein, dass irgendwann soetwas mal kommt.

Warten wir es ab...


----------



## Ralle (31 August 2012)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass Siemens ein SP rausbringt, mit dem es möglich wird, den Funktionen Tastenkombinationen zuzuordnen.
> Laut dem Siemensmitarbeiter, könnte es evt. sein, dass irgendwann soetwas mal kommt.
> 
> Warten wir es ab...



Na, aus meiner langjährigen Erfahrung heraus würde ich nicht vor dem IV.Quartal 2022 damit rechnen! 
Das wäre dann etwa TIA V19.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (31 August 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt auch mal die "Ehre" mit TIA zu arbeiten. Und siehe da, man streut alte Fehler ein, um den Programmierer mit Gewohntem an das Neue heranzuführen. Konkret blieb das Bit einer Taste in der Visu an, wenn diese als "SetzBitWährendGedrückt" projektiert ist und bei betätigter Taste ein Bildwechsel staffindet. Das macht Lust auf mehr...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2012)

Mir ist heute auch noch ein neues Feature aufgefallen.
Der SCL Editor fügt jetzt ganz toll automatisch vor jeder Variable ein # ein.
Die entsprechende Anweisung für die Programmierer sah wohl so aus:

"Wenn nicht in Kommentar und Variable in Deklaration, dann klatsche überall wo geht ein # davor"

Nur, wenn zufällig lokale Variablen und Funktionsparameter den gleichen Namen haben funktioniert das so simpel nicht.
Ergibt dann folgenden Effekt:



Einen ähnlichen Fehler kann man auch erreichen wenn eine Variable in einem Datenbaustein den gleichen Namen wie eine lokale Variable hat. Dann landet auf mal die lokale Variable in Anführungszeichen.

Man muss wohl mit externen Quellen arbeiten um dem Generve des Editors fernzubleiben.
Hoffentlich gibts irgendwann eine halbwegs brauchbare Kommandoschnittstelle zu TIA, damit man das Programm möglichst wenig vor den Augen haben muss.


----------



## IBFS (1 September 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mir ist heute auch noch ein neues Feature aufgefallen.
> Der SCL Editor fügt jetzt ganz toll automatisch vor jeder Variable ein # ein.
> Die entsprechende Anweisung für die Programmierer sah wohl so aus:
> 
> ...



Da hat wohl jemand einen generell wirkenden Globalscript geschrieben - Tolle Sache.

Was sagt denn der Siemens-Support???

Frank


----------



## Ralle (1 September 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand einen generell wirkenden Globalscript geschrieben - Tolle Sache.
> 
> Was sagt denn der Siemens-Support???
> 
> Frank



Das ist kein Bug, sondern ein Feature!


----------



## Perfektionist (3 September 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug, sondern ein Feature!


toll...

statt hier dumme Sprüche zu klopfen sollte sich halt mal einer aufmachen, den Support wirklich zu kontaktieren :?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 September 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> toll...
> 
> statt hier dumme Sprüche zu klopfen sollte sich halt mal einer aufmachen, den Support wirklich zu kontaktieren :?



Um denen mitzuteilen, welche Fehler beim Benutzen der Software auftreten, die im beta-Statdium ausgeliefert wurde?!?

Zeit ist Geld, und das hat Siemens offensichtlich bei der Entwicklung eingespart. Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass der Benutzer seine wertvolle Zeit nun dafür opfern soll die Software "benutzbar" zu machen.


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> toll...
> 
> statt hier dumme Sprüche zu klopfen sollte sich halt mal einer aufmachen, den Support wirklich zu kontaktieren :?



Die haben mich bei meinem letzten TIA-Support-Anruf derart rüde abgebügelt, dass sie mich die nächsten 2 Jahre gerne haben können.
Für Siemens-Lobhudelei haben wir ja dich... danke auch für deinen netten Hinweis auf den tollen Support! :-x


----------



## Perfektionist (3 September 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die haben mich bei meinem letzten TIA-Support-Anruf derart rüde abgebügelt, dass sie mich die nächsten 2 Jahre gerne haben können.


was ist da schief gegangen? Gut - ich persönlich hab auch nicht immer aufs erste mal den richtigen Mann am Telefon. Aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass mit Ungedult nichts schneller geht.


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die haben mich bei meinem letzten TIA-Support-Anruf derart rüde abgebügelt, dass sie mich die nächsten 2 Jahre gerne haben können.
> Für Siemens-Lobhudelei haben wir ja dich... danke auch für deinen netten Hinweis auf den tollen Support! :-x



Ich finde an TIA auch vieles nicht gut und sehe daher bisher von einem allgemeinen Eisatz bei mir ab, 
aber diese sinnlose Pauschalkritiken kommen mir manchmal so vor wie das "Hand zur Faust ballen in der Hosentasche".

Einen Case beim Support aufzumachen dauert bei mir maximal 5 Minuten (wenn man sich die CASE-Nummer nicht vorlesen läßt ;-)  )

Frank


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich finde an TIA auch vieles nicht gut und sehe daher bisher von einem allgemeinen Eisatz bei mir ab,
> aber diese sinnlose Pauschalkritiken kommen mir manchmal so vor wie das "Hand zur Faust ballen in der Hosentasche".
> 
> Einen Case beim Support aufzumachen dauert bei mir maximal 5 Minuten (wenn man sich die CASE-Nummer nicht vorlesen läßt ;-)  )
> ...



Na gut, da ihr es alle so gute Erfahrungen mit Siemens habt. 
Mein Fehler war, denen zu verraten, dass meine TIA in einer VM läuft. Alles Andere wäre auch wirklich Leichtsinn.
Da kam dann der Hinweis: "Das supporten wir nicht!" lol
Das hat nichts mit Ungeduld meinerseits zu tun.

@Perfektionist
Wenn du "zahlender Betatester" bei AUT sein willst, dann bitte, meine Zeit ist mir dafür zu schade, denen dauernd wieder vorzukauen, was alles warum Sch... ist. Andernorts werden Betatester bezahlt, AUT hat es geschafft, das genau umgedreht zu machen. Das nenne ich mal gelungenes Marketing.


----------



## Django2012 (4 September 2012)

Ich hatte nur ne kurze "in-House" Schulung für Tia, 2 Tage Sys-up . Da war für SCL kein Platz. 
Darum meine Frage an diejenigen, die schon bisschen mit TIA arbeiten: 
Was hat sich beim SCL Editor getan?  Querverweise?  Kann ich wenn ich z.b:  Ton aufrufe oder hald irgendeine Funktion , diese anklicken und mit F1 oder so die "Beschaltung" ansehen?  usw usw


----------



## Aventinus (4 September 2012)

Ich mache grad meine ersten Versuche mit TIA (Seit gestern Mittag oder so...).
Fazit bisher: Alles ist umständlicher als ich gehofft hatte. Der SCL-Editor ist aber besser.
Wenn du einen Baustein aufrufen möchtest, schreibst du beispielsweise BLKMOV( und dann kommt der Rest automatisch.


----------



## Django2012 (4 September 2012)

auch wenn´s ein Multi ist?  Hast du mal wegen Referenzdaten geschaut?


----------



## Aventinus (4 September 2012)

Wenn du erst die Instanz deklarierst funktionierts auch mit Multis...
Und auch die Querverweise usw. funktionieren. Gehe zur Verwendungsstelle innerhalb der Quelle klappt prinipiell auch.
Hab aber grad auch festgestellt, dass die Sortcuts geändert sind und nach jedem Sprung muss man wieder auf die Variable klicken weil er die ganze Variable markiert aber dann nicht mehr weiterspringen kann. Oder ich stell mich grad zu dämlich an.

EDIT: Die Shortcuts sind jetzt Umschalt+Strg+F für rückwärts und  Umschalt+Strg+G für vorwärts :sw14:

Ich verstehs nicht was früher vorwärts war ist jetzt rückwärts... was ich jetzt schon wieder alles könnte... :sb5:


----------



## hucki (29 November 2018)

Petricola86 schrieb:


> ja, das geht gut. Man landet in derselben Ansicht wie offl / onl. und scrollen ebnfalls gleichzeitig runter.



Ob das nach über 6 Jahren noch benötigt wird?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Ob das nach über 6 Jahren noch benötigt wird?



Das ist ein Spammer, den Kill ich mal eben.

Es ist eine neue Masche, das die eine älteren Beitrag einfach kopieren um
nicht gleich  aufzufallen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jedenfalls für die Alm (heute Schüco-Arena) angemeldet. Da wird zur Zeit nur 2 klassig gespielt und das auch noch schlecht. Hoffe das ist kein schlechtes Zeichen für das Portal




Es war ein schlechtes Zeichen für das Portal    .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jedenfalls für die Alm (heute Schüco-Arena) angemeldet. Da wird *immer* nur 2 klassig gespielt und das auch noch schlecht. Hoffe das ist kein schlechtes Zeichen für das Portal



Ich habe deine Ausage mal eben richtig gestellt!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Ausage mal eben richtig gestellt!




stimmt ja gar nicht. waren auch ein paar Jahre 3. Liga dabei


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> stimmt ja gar nicht. waren auch ein paar Jahre 3. Liga dabei



Wurden auf der Alm also schon öfters Tränen der Trauer vergossen :-D


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wurden auf der Alm also schon öfters *Tränen *der Trauer vergossen :-D




such mal nach TIA, Tränen und Alm. Und nimm dann den Übungsthread    ..... ich möchte es hier ungern wiederholen oder verlinken.


----------



## axelplenker (Gestern um 12:49)

Wo kann man sich denn für diese Veranstaltungen anmelden?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Gestern um 12:57)

axelplenker schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn für diese Veranstaltungen anmelden?


Ob es die nach 12 Jahren noch gibt?


----------

